# Resolution LOW-BUY 2018



## shellygrrl (Dec 31, 2017)

Previously: 2014 | 2015 | 2016 | 2017

It's year five!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 1, 2018)

I can’t believe it’s year 5 already! Looking back on 2014 I feel like a completely different person.. 

I’ve really reformed my spending so I’m not too worried about making reasonable choices in 2018. I plan to spend $1,000 or less on cosmetics, hair care, toiletries, perfume, etc. This year my main focus is to pay off $40,000 of my student loan debt. 

All the best to everyone joining in this year! Let’s knock it out of the park!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!!!

So what are my resolution this year ....
Clear out my credit card yet again! 

The only thing I want to splurge on are 
Brushes: Still looking at those Japanese brushes.  I did purchased the Wayne Goss eye brushes kit earlier this year and do not regret it. Also purchased 2 Chikuhodo brushes. I want to add maybe a couple of brushes.

Perfume: In 2017 I only purchased 1 full bottle of perfume and purchased 1 deluxe sample set. which was a big improvement from 2016. This year I want to do the same thing I have a couple of contender but I will be happy to add 1 or 2 high end, Niche bottle in my collection.

Brand I want to try in 2018: Kate Von D palette (want to see what the fuss is all about but want to wait for the ''right'' palette). more indie brand like Devinah, Nabla, Dose of colors. 

Misc: a new purse: I have 2 black purses purchased 10 and 4 years ago both on eBay.  I need a new one. I want quality over name recognition so might go Local designer route on this one. Same with a pair of shoes I add 4 pair of shoes in my wardrobe this year which is quite unusual for me, i'm more utilitarian on this front. I discovered a local shoe designer and I want 1 pair from her. 

This year I need to stop ordering from Colourpop all together, Lipsticks and eyeshadow palettes.

Skincare: Keep going thru what I have, I don't have many backup so I just need to keep purchasing what i'm using up

Foundation: Again i'm good using up what I have, I will purchased if need.

Bronzer/Highlighter/Blushes: Not problematic but I don't need more. This year I only add the ABH Sugar Glow kit, Kevin Auction Sculpting powder and Physician Formula Butter Bronzer in my collection.   It is not a category of makeup that i'm hoarding so all good. Might purchased that MAC NEW Year blush. 

Hope 2018 goes better then 2017 (which was a pretty crappy year in my book) 
Best wishes


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 1, 2018)

oooolala I found you guys super easily.  Well as I mentioned on last years thread I have been unemployed for a majority of 2017 but start a job on Tuesday.  Long story short my employer laid me off Nov 2016 and has since had 3 people in the position and wants me back.  So back with my peeps.  

My skincare does not fit into my 'back up' cosmetic case.  I keep a cosmetic case with my in use toner, serums, etc under sink and not in use in another larger case which I can no longer zip up.  I want to basically get rid of my back ups although the Asian Skincare scene is all about customizing routine for how your skin feels on the daily and masking.  I have about 20 masks {relatively few considering some people mask 2 times/day} in the back up case and various other goodies which take time to ship from overseas.  I do want to use up what I have, get a handle on how much I need in waiting, and streamline my skincare routine.  

My helmers are filling up with polish.  I want to pare down what I own to stuff I really wear. I once figured out it took a solid year of manis and pedis to get through a bottle of polish.  A Helmer holds between 400 and 750 bottles, I have 2 helmers of which only 3 drawers are empty so lets say I have filled up 1 1/2 helmers.  I need to destash my polishes.

My cosmetics case is also super full.  Plus I have a back up cosmetic bag for a few MAC cosmetics like the Marilyn collection lipsticks/beauty powder.  I need to seriously go through my cosmetics and destash most of them.  Makeup is a funny thing because every week there is the newest hottest color/palette so not sure how hard they will be to re-home.

I thought I did well last year on my usual weaknesses-cosmetics and perfumes--but made up for those areas with the skin care and nail polish

My specific goal other than pare down, shop less, is to replenish the savings which was severely taxed this past year and pay down the CC which also got used more than I would have liked.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year! 

To summarize 2017, I did a very good job with being more conscious of what I brought into my collection. I decluttered quite a bit of items I no longer used, and used up close to 75 items. I made it to VIB Rouge at the end of 2017, and my last MAC order brought me up to the top tier (Obsessed). Given that I've fully transitioned my skincare, body moisturizers/shower gels and hair care to brands in Sephora, I wouldn't be surprised if I keep the Rouge status. I'd have to spend $500 to maintain the Obsessed status with MAC, but I'm pretty neutral on whether I want to do that. I only wanted to make Obsessed due to the Aaliyah collection coming out this summer. 

*Focus for 2018*
1) *Upgrade my brushes*. I bought several from MAC in 2017 and plan to round out my collection throughout 2018 to replace my Real Techniques, ELF, and Sonia Kashuk brushes. 
2) *Pan an eyeshadow palette*. I've done a great job at finishing up skincare, hair products, cream/liquid makeup, and face powders. I've never panned on an eyeshadow, so I've decided to pan the UD Naked palette. It's the oldest palette I have, and since it's permanent, I don't mind using it up and then repurchasing later.
3)* Continue focusing on technique rather than buying products*. I had so much fun practicing my winged liner and smokey eye. I will continue that, along with determining my best brow shape, under eye concealing techniques, and bronzing/contouring technique.
4) *Determine if items are worth purchasing AND be realistic with whether they will get used. *For example, I don't notice much of a difference when I use a face primer. Whether I use one or not, my makeup stays put when I use the UD All Nighter setting spray. Another example: Today I depotted two shadows from the UD Electric palette so I could declutter the rest of the palette. This palette was on the chopping block for most of 2017 and being honest with myself, I held onto it due to "what ifs" related to if I'll need a shade from the palette. I've had it for this long and never had any of those "what ifs" happen. I don't want to waste money anymore on a palette that I'm not going to be much use out of.
5) *Refine my skincare routine.* My skin is responding well to my current routine, but I'm interested in adding a retinol to my nighttime routine, as well as learning how certain products work and their benefits.  

*Current inventory*

*Cosmetics*
Eyeshadow palettes - 6 premade (down from 7 in 2017)
Single eyeshadows- 1 Z Palette that contains 20 single shadows from MAC and UD (no change) 
Bronzers - 1 (up from 0 in 2017)
Eyeliner Pencils - 2 (down from 3 in 2017)
Powders - 2 ( no change) 
Concealer - 2 (no change)
Corrector - 1 (no change) 
Foundation- 2 (no change) 
Face Primers - 3 (1 full size, 2 deluxe samples; up from 1 in 2017) 
Eyeshadow Primers -  1 (no change) 
Lipsticks (bullet, liquid, pencil) - 5 (down from 11 in 2017)
Lipgloss- 2 (no change)
Contour powder- 0 (down from 2 in 2017) 
Mascara- 2 (down from 5 in 2017)
Lipliners- 2 (down from 6 in 2017)
Lip Treatments- 2 (up from 0 in 2017)
Brows- 2 (no change) 
Blush- 2 (no change) 
Highlighters- 1 (down from 2 in 2017) 
Nail Polish- 20 (no change); 2 base and top coats

I don't remember keeping up with the numbers of skincare, haircare and fragrances from 2017, but here's where I stand currently:

*Hair*
Shampoo- 1
Conditioner- 1
Gel-1
Moisturizers- 2
Oils- 2 

*Skin*
Cleansers- 4 
Exfoliators- 3 physical, 1 chemical 
Masks- 5
Moisturizers- 4
Oils- 1
Eye Creams- 2
Serums- 2

*Fragrances*
Rollerballs- 6 mini rollerballs


Excited to cheer on everyone's progress!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 1, 2018)

*
Happy New Year! Happy Beautiful You!
I cannot believe how on top of 2018 y'all are! LOL! I still have to wrap up December. I'll catch up with you soon!
In the mean time, happy happy new year to you all!
x0x0x*


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2018)

*Happy New Year everyone!!*

*No Buy*
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes – I have 3 Viseart matte palettes warm/neutral and dark mattes I absolutely LOVE them! I also received the Coloured Raine queen of hearts palette, and I know I’m good but my eye has been wandering on that Natasha Denona sunset palette I have other colours in m collection that is similar to this palette, I’m hoping my wants for it tapers off. I was tempted by the Beautylish lucky bag, but  after reasoning with myself, I backed out I'd prefer to spend the $$ on replenishment items rather than taking a chance on items that I may not like or use, resulting in waste. Phew!

Bronzers – I  used up the Guerlain, and I won’t repurchase, I currently use my MUG contour as bronzer/ contour.

Eyeliner Pencils - I'm good I have a good bit to last me, same with lip pencils

Pigments – I had over 30 pigments when I started with my low buy journey in 2013, I de-cluttered all at the end of 2017 as I didn’t get any use.

Setting Powders - I'm all good here, I love the cover FX and the RCA powder to set my under eyes. 

Spot Concealer- I replaced my makeup forever  with cover FX, I love it. no need to purchase more until I run out.

Foundation - I use Estee lauder double wear in the summer, and I alternate between MUFE face and body, and Fenty beauty foundation as the weather got cooler.

Face Primers – I have the Smashbox oil free, and pore minimizing when I use up I may give the cover fx one a try.

Eyeshadows- I replaced all of my MAC shadows with  2 custom designed palettes containing single eyeshadows from brands like makeupgeek/ABH/Colourpop and Viseart. I also have the queen of hearts palette.

Blusher-I have 12 NARS blushes I want to use them up possibly hit pan on my older blushes.(Amour, Dolce vita, boys don't cry, and the orange one from that collection don't remember at the moment.

Highliters- in 2017, this is one area that unded up being my point pf focus. I loved the MUG highlighter bundle in deep, the Cover fx highlighter in candlelight powder version, and the ANH glow kit in sundipped for a dramatic highlight, I also purchased MUG electrify the NARS Albatross dupe, as well as the pink reflective on the the Dark bundle I have more than enough! I'm set here.

Lipstick-  I have 13 MAC lipsticks, and 3 UD ones I’m good here too.

Brushes- sold off my back-up brushes to make way for some new brushes in late 2017, I’m good here I really don’t need any more Serously!. I did purchase some of my workhorse MAC eye brushes as they are discontinuing natural hair bristles. 

False lashes- I’m still working my  stash, so  i’m good. 


*Proceed with Caution-re-plenishment items*

Eyeshadow Primer –re-placed with smashbox in dark will re-purchase when I run out

Lipgloss –I only own one nude, from ABH, I’ll replenish once finished

Mascara – 1 tube per 3 months for me.

Lipliner – I have enough as here as well, I’m good

Brow Products – Once my brow gel runs out I’ll repurchase.

Clarisonic brush heads- I will re-purchase when I run out


*Points of Focus*
Skincare-I’m really into Korean skincare products and I do a Korean skin care routine. I need to find re-placements for some of my brand favourites (SU:UM37), as they are now hard to find and some products  discontinued. I do have a list of items I’d like to try thankfully, the alternatives are less expensive, and works just as well.

*Miscellaneous*
nail polish- I have 6 bottles of nail polish 2 100% pure and 4 zoya polishes.

My goal  for 2018, is to shop my stash use what I have, hit pan on 2 more of my NARS blushes as they are the oldest in my stash. I’m allotting myself $1400 for 2018 to include skincare, make-up, perfume ,skin and haircare products. I created an excel spreadsheet to keep me on track. My goal is to pay off my last school loan.

*Products I used up/ hit pan in  2017*

NARS- Cactus flower hit pan all used
NARS Fez hit pan-used up
Flowerbomb perfume 3.4 oz
Flowerbomb perfume 3.4 oz
Creed perfume love in white
Creed perfume Fantasia de fleurs
NARS Taos blush
MAC minieralized skin finish deep dark hit pan used up-won’t repurchase
MAC lipstick pillow talk
MAC lipstick fresh salmon
MAC lipstick girl about town
MAC lipstick jubliee
Estee lauder double wear foundation
5 SU:UM37 rose cleansing sticks 
4 21.5 vitamin C Serums
1 SU:UM day moisturizer(emulsion)
2 Missha first time revolution essence
3 rose cleansing water
45 sheet masks
Shulwasoo vitalizing treatment mask
Shulwasoo peel off mask
Shulwasoo night cream ex (very expensive and lasted 2 years!)
biologique recherche p50 1970


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2018)

I think I did quite well in 2017. Much more selective, IMO, than past years, especially as I've come to better understand what I'm into in regards to products. I'm happy with almost everything I bought that year.

On to my goals for the first half of 2018. For quite a few product categories the main objective is going to be "look for replacements because some of the products in your stash are very old!".

*No Buy*
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes -- I don't think I'll be breaking this again anytime soon!

Pigments -- I just don't use them.

Eyeshadow primer -- Don't need a new one just yet.

Face primers -- Not yet.

Mascara -- Just bought a full-size Clinique High Impact to replace my mini one which will be tossed. Don't need to purchase any more until June/July.

*Proceed with Caution*
Brow products -- At some point this year I have to replace my brow gel. I've also got my eye on a couple of brow pens.

Single eyeshadows -- Again, a category where I don't mind having a fairly broad selection. It's just a matter of paying attention/being selective.

Eyeliner pencils -- My Sephora eyeliner pencil in 5th Avenue is very old. Will be repurchasing.

Bronzers -- My Benefit Hoola is very, very old (more than five years!), so that'll be gone by the time you all read this. I'll be down to one afterwards, and I'm still kind of window-shopping online for a new one. (Or I may do the old trick of buying a pressed powder a few shades darker than my skintone.)

Lipsticks -- My NARS Lodhi is also pretty old. I may repurchase that or find a similar colour (orange-coral) in a different formula. I also think I've found a potential dupe for MAC Feed the Senses. (Though if by some miracle they repromote it in tube form... you know at least one tube is coming home to me! )

Setting powders -- I don't want a new loose powder; I'm fine with the ones I have. But I am on the hunt for a pressed one, now. (The one I wanted seems to be gone. Le sigh.)

Contour -- Still would like a cream contour product.

Lipliners -- Need to mull this one over more than anything else, I think, though I have one wishlisted (MAC Liptensity pencil in Ebloui).

Lipglosses -- Still a couple that I want that I haven't purchased yet.

*Points of Focus*
Foundation -- Oh, foundation. I'm pretty happy with the wet'n'wild one I impulse-purchased last year. MUFE Ultra HD is still one I like. But my Anastasia stick foundation... even though I used it quite a lot last year, I have a bit of a love-hate relationship with it. (It goes on well, blends well, but seems to cake up in certain spots.) I've got quite a few contenders. (I want something a bit more on the luminous side, I think.)

Concealers -- I also bought NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly. I anticipate this will replace MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer, which has been my main undereye concealer (currently layered over the top of my Bobbi Brown Corrector) for several years now. I still want to get Tarte Shape Tape as well, and I will do! I also want to see if either or both (NARS/Tarte) will do the job in regards to spot concealing. (At the beginning of last year, I thought I'd want a full-size Kevyn Aucoin SSE, but now? Not sure about that. It covers well, but it doesn't seem to hold up well throughout the day.) Otherwise, I'll be looking for a new one of those.

Blushes -- I've got at least one that'll be tossed once you read this (MAC Taupe). I also want/need to replace my beloved NARS Sex Appeal at some point this year.

Brushes -- Still intend to work on tightening this up.

Highlighters -- Still haven't gotten Becca SSP in Pearl. (Some other stuff took precedent, money-wise, for most of the second half of last year.)


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 3, 2018)

If anyone has financial/low spending goals for 2018, you might be interested in this challenge!: Uber Frugal Month: The Ultimate Guide To Saving More Money Than You Ever Thought Possible - Frugalwoods I took it for the first time in 2017 and it was the start of my best year yet, being able to pay off $30,000 of student loan debt! Not all of it may apply to your goals with cosmetics specifically, but there are some great tips about delaying gratification and lowering impulse purchases which are definitely applicable.

I personally let a lot of years go by where I set vague resolutions and then was upset when I didn't achieve them! Since taking more intentional steps I'm happy to say I'm in the 8% of people who have stuck with a goal for the entire year. Let's pick that number up and really crush it this year team!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 3, 2018)

*Hellooooooo! 

Low Buy / No Buy Plan ~ 2018
I went back to my 2017 plan to get the lay of the land. 
Here goes nothing! 
**
Skincare *~ Replenish as needed: I use Kate Somerville Cleanser, a variety of Ordinary products both for day and night time, ELANR Serum & CerVe Eye Cream,  and my prescription Retin A. I now also use the Laneige Lip Sleeping Mask at bedtime. I usually wait until things are offered on sale and keep only one back up when I can.

*Primer* ~ Currently using NARS Pore & Shine Control Primer. I alternate use of the  Becca Ever Matte Poreless  with the MUFE Step I Smoothing Primer. I ditched the pricey Hourglass Veil Mineral for NYX Angel Veil, but rarely reach for it now. 
*
Foundation* ~ Estee Lauder Doublewear! Tried and true! I currently blend Soft Tan & Spiced Sand. I did much better this summer about not tanning my face, so did not have to add a darker shade. I may get samples of the new NARS but reviews are not favorable. I will replenish my ELDW when needed.

*Concealer *~ Tarte Shape Tape in Tan & Tan Sand; NARS Radiant CC in Honey. I am good for at least half of the year.

*Finishing Powders* ~ All Set! Hahahaha! 
The Laura Mercier Candleglow Sheer Perfecting Powder I purchased last year is still going strong! #4  Medium. I also have the MUFE Ultra HD Microfinishing Pressed Powder in Banana to set my concealer. At some point, I will purchase the MUFE Powder in Transparent too. 

*Bronzer* ~ Still loving my Guerlain 4 Seasons! And still have plenty in both compacts. I also have an assortment of MAC powders and a Clarins palette. So no need on this front. The LE 2018 Terracotta looks very pretty and may be a special purchase. 

*Blush *~ I added several of the MAC ED blushes last year. I also decluttered several palettes and loose pans not getting used. Ben Nye, MAC & NARS are my primary brands. Still loving warmer neutrals, latte browns, caramels, corals & peaches. No need.

*Highlighters* ~ STILL a card holding member of HAA! BUT, my highlighter roll has slowed considerably. There are so many out now, I could not possibly keep up. It is time for me to focus on using what I have! No need.

*Lipliner/Lipstick* ~ I really like the selection I have and have no need. I may get a darker neutral liner.

*NO PRE-MADE EYESHADOW PALETTES! LOL! * @shellygrrl has heard this song from me before. And I learned my lesson in 2017. I tried the Tarte Toasted and it got returned. 
I purchased the new KVD Light & Shade and barely use it  I gave away several pre-made palettes I never reached for! 

*What did work for me was purchasing some cream shadows and single ABH eye shadows *to fill some gaps! I have a nice selection now and honestly have no need for any more eye shadow whether singles, in palettes or in cream form. I have used up quite a bit of my MUFE Aqua XL Color Paint in Iridescent Copper Gold. I could see replenishing that. It makes for a nice primer. Speaking of which, I still have pretty full tubes of MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base and UDPP in Fix. 
*
Pigments* ~ I still have some LE MAC, crushed metal I think...and every blue moon I do use them. I got rid of all the rest!

*Eyeliner *~ The UD 24/7 collection is still my go too. I reach for the dark brown shades: Whiskey, Corrupt, Demolition & Bourbon. If any of those shades get down to nubs I will repurchase. No need at this time.

*Eyebrow* ~ I may replace my Benefit 24-HR Brow Setter Shaping & Setting Gel with the ABH gel. 2 reasons: I cannot see how much is left in the fancy packaging. And I am finding the formula of the Benefit gets funky…cloudy looking. So back to ABH. I still have and like my MAC Brow Set and Benefit Precisely My Brow Pencil.

*Mascara* ~ I still get sample/deluxe sizes of preferred brands (gwp, free samples, points exchange, etc.) And I still replace my mascara every 3 months or so. Tip! I mark the date I open a tube with either a black or silver sharpie marker.  I also alternate using a couple L’Oreal and Cover Girl brand mascaras I really like.

*Brushes* ~ I am so good! If you read my 2017 review, you know I did a complete, unplanned overhaul. I love what I have! I did see that Real Techniques came out with an Artis style line…I am tempted to try one for foundation application. 
*
Sponges *~ I continue to use the green Eco Tools sponge. I cannot bring myself to buy a Beauty Blender...

*Points of Focus:
**Nothing new here…Be super selective, wait for sales,  don’t fall prey to the FOMO feels, use what I have, further declutter* what I don’t use, etc. I think this will always be a part of my yearly plan.

Decluttering became easier and easier as 2017 went on! Let it go…let it go…

I mastered and *avoided the pitfalls of purchasing drugstore brands* last year. This shall continue. I also overcame my impulse buying by keeping a “lust/must” list. I now wait for feedback, reviews and swatches before purchasing something…

*I will NOT Rouge at Sephora again!* I think with decluttering and completely rebuilding my beauty wardrobe over the past two years, I have no reason to spend that much money. The other thing is I have a nice rotation going of what I have. I can clearly see what I have. I find it pleasurable to have options, but I do not feel overwhelmed. 

I can see making Platinum at Ulta again. Not from sheer spending, but because they truly are great for the drugstore brand products I already use and they take manufacturer’s coupons. I will end up saving on things I use every day.

That being said, like @veronikawithak *I am toying with actually setting an annual beauty budget* (excluding essential staples and skin care).  Has anyone else done this?

*Okay lovely ladies! Here’s to another year all things beauty!*


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm off to a great start! 

I refreshed my stash at the end of last year - tossed a bronzer, blush, and 4 lipsticks that were all at or near their expiration date. I know many don't follow product dates but I buy makeup with fewer ingredients and preservatives so I feel more comfortable when it's replaced regularly. I usually keep liquids and creams for 12-18 months and powders for 2 years (or the date on the packaging). I also finished testing all of my foundation samples and tossed those after I picked a new one.

*In 2018 I've purchased:*



Sappho: lip gloss in Hazey, cc cream in Fair, mascara
Bite: liquid lipstick in Chutney, lip balm, and a set: mini lipstick in Pepper/mini lip liner in 016
Josie Maran: set with Whipped Argan Oil Face Butter, Pure Argan Oil, and Surreal Skin Argan Finishing Balm

That's $36.96 on skincare and $174.72 on cosmetics.

Total spent in 2018: $211.68/$1,000.00

With beauty I've found I prefer purchasing seasonally so I likely won't buy any skincare or cosmetics until April or so - the monthly average will be lower!

*Inventory:*

1 cc cream - Sappho Fair $38.08
1 powder - Sappho Fair $31.36
1 concealer - Sappho Light $35.84
1 blush - Sappho Emma's Blush $28.00
1 highlighter - Sappho Light Chiaroscuro Shimmer $35.84
1 mascara - Sappho $38.08
5 eyeshadows - Sappho Turtle, Beckitt, Norma, Patricia, Jono $117.54
3 lipsticks - Bite Cava, Chutney, Pepper $75.04
1 lipgloss - Sappho Hazey $24.64
1 lipliner - Bite 016 $10.08
1 lip balm - Bite $22.40

Total: $456.90 (in Canadian dollars and including tax) 

*Reflections on where I am and where I want to go in 2018:*

Makeup takes a LOOOONG time to use up! There was a blog I read where someone measured the weight of a blush before and after application and it was something like 500 applications (the blog has been removed now but it was a significant number). Even with one blush in rotation I would struggle to use it up in two years because I don't wear makeup daily. All of the items I tossed (with the exception of foundation) still had quite a bit of product left.
_Lesson: Only buy what I will absolutely love and wear often. Bring a makeup bag to work so I'll get in the habit of wearing it regularly.   

_I'm approaching 30 and my skin has changed drastically over the last couple of years. This year I need to work on skincare - from the inside out! I'm talking actually drinking enough water, eating more fruits and vegetables, and exercising! I really haven't taken care of myself lately, but especially through the holidays! 
_Lesson: __Beauty comes from the inside out! Take better care of my body rather than relying on skincare and cosmetics so much.

_Perfume.. I did include it in my $1,000 total last year, and spent $474.41 on 12 bottles (they're all 5mL essential oil bottles from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab). This is less than half of what I spent in 2016. Yikes. I have a cabinet that holds up to 150 bottles and it's just over half full. I work in a scent-free environment, which is actually great but that means I hardly wear it. I also don't really like to wear it when I'm going to be eating right away. When I am home and can wear it, I either forget about it entirely or feel overwhelmed with choice because there are so many options now. On the plus side, I have a lot of variety so new items that are released are less appealing to me because I generally have something similar. One of my favorite collections of the year is coming up soon though so I have to be strong and make good decisions!
_Lesson: Only buy what I will absolutely love and wear often. Set out a few bottles each week to wear in the evenings and weekends. If I'm not loving something, put it up for sale!_


----------



## lenchen (Jan 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 62822
> 
> 
> *Hellooooooo!
> ...



I have never set an annual beauty and clothing  budget before, but @veronikawithak inspired me to do one this year. I started an excel spreadsheet to keep me honest, and I am joining the uber frugal month challenge, and I'll see how things go.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 3, 2018)

I somewhat kept a tally of how much I spent in 2017, but I noticed that I focused more on what I spent my money on as opposed to how much I spent in any give month, as well as shopping my stash. Slowing down and being more conscious of what I wanted to buy (along with getting samples of things if I could) curbed excessive shopping and spending. 

Towards the end of 2017, I felt bad about how much I spent during the VIB sale and in December, but I had to remind myself that I also went months without buying anything in and purposely waited for the sale. I also waited for sales from MAC. The key for me is not buy something BECAUSE there is a sale. The longer I went without buying, the more used up what I already had (which was the primary focus for me in 2017), which in the end made me feel better about what I spent my money on.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 3, 2018)

[MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION] Excited to do the Uber Frugal Month Challenge with you (and anyone else who wants to join us!).

For anyone else who is doing it, today’s email happened to be about imposing a waiting period of 72 hours before you purchase something.

From the email:



Next time you feel the urge to buy something, write it down instead (or save it in your online shopping cart).
Allow 72 hours to elapse.
During this waiting period:
Consider whether or not you actually need the item.
Calculate what else you could do with that money.
Explore if you already own something that could suffice (get creative!).
Ask yourself if it’s something you could find used for a much cheaper price.
Consider if you could borrow the item from a friend.

After 72 hours, reevaluate how you feel about the item. Do you still fervently want it? Or has the desire faded?

Some of these questions obviously wouldn’t apply to cosmetics but instead thinking about whether you really want it, what else you could do with the money, if you have a similar product already, etc. might be helpful.

I’ve done similar wish list type waiting periods in the past and it definitely helped me curb the impulses. 

Sometimes I get shiny new thing fever and just  need to take a cold shower and move on with my life.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh yes! I've already started off 2018 with some decluttering!

On New Years Day, I decluttered my UD Electric palette. I tried giving it to my sister, but she didn't want it. There were two shades in the palette that I absolutely loved, and depotted them to go in my Z palette. The Electric palette was definitely a "YouTuber made me buy it" purchase. It was on the chopping block last year and I kept it because I thought, "What if I'm in a situation where I need a neon orange or turquoise eyeshadow?" I don't remember when the palette came out, but I've never had a situation where I needed those neon shades, and I don't foresee needed those shades now. The shades I did keep were Urban (a deep purple) and thrash (a yellowish-green). I also decluttered 3 MAC shadows I didn't like anymore, along with two UD Smoked palette shadows I had originally depotted and added to my Z palette. 

Also, today I did something I though I'd never do: I tossed out my Naked 2 palette. My plan was to completely use up the original Naked palette this year and then tackle the Naked 2 in 2019. Then I switched to wanting to pan the Naked 2 this year instead. I bought both around the same time several years back, and I've hardly used the Naked 2. Also, for a palette that was used less frequently compared to my others, it sure was the most banged up palette I had. The black eyeshadow fell out and stained my shelf, and several other shades have dropped to the floor and shattered. I created an eyeshadow look with the palette today to see if I would change my mind about it, and decided it wasn't worth keeping. Plus, I have several MAC shadows that look similar to the ones in the palette. 

Another reason why I feel good about my decision was after watching a YouTube video today of a woman who started a pan that palette challenge in 2017 on the Naked palette and then stopped midway because she realized she hated the palette and it gave her anxiety trying to use it up. I even tried justifying keeping the Naked 2 because it would be weird to not have the 2nd one when I have the first, Naked 3, and the rest  

So now, I only have 5 pre-made palettes (Naked, Naked 3/Rose, Naked Smoky, Naked Heat, Ultimate Naked Basics---each one I ) and a Z palette with 17 MAC and 3 UD shadows and 2 NARS blushes. It absolutely perfect--mattes, shimmers, neutrals, pops of color, warms and cools, and shadows that can double as highlighters or contour shades) and will be perfect for travel.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 3, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> @lenchen Excited to do the Uber Frugal Month Challenge with you (and anyone else who wants to join us!).


I just signed up!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 4, 2018)

*
Well not quite...We will be on a very big boat come Saturday! @veronikawithak making more memories! 

Hey! Where do I sign up for the "Uber Frugal" challenge!? I am totally onboard!  

eta: I forgot one category in my plan, perfume. Truth is I am not a big scent gourmand. For 30+ years I have worn CK Eternity. My current bottle is running on fumes...lol, but I think I can make it until February. The upswing is I can always find a 3.4 oz bottle on eBay, for under $30.  *


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 62838
> 
> *
> Well not quite...We will be on a very big boat come Saturday! @veronikawithak making more memories!
> ...


Dont go on ebay go on fragrancenet instead. Their shipping sucks but you can have the bottle at the same price and be sure the perfume is legit. A little less then half of my collection (43 bottles) come from that website


----------



## lenchen (Jan 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 62838
> 
> *
> Well not quite...We will be on a very big boat come Saturday! @veronikawithak making more memories!
> ...



I wish I wasn't a scent gourmand! ugh the good news is, I have enough perfume to last through 2018, and I usually hunt ebay for my perfumes when I did buy much cheaper!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Well not quite...We will be on a very big boat come Saturday! @veronikawithak making more memories!
> Hey! Where do I sign up for the "Uber Frugal" challenge!? I am totally onboard!
> eta: I forgot one category in my plan, perfume. Truth is I am not a big scent gourmand. For 30+ years I have worn CK Eternity. My current bottle is running on fumes...lol, but I think I can make it until February. The upswing is I can always find a 3.4 oz bottle on eBay, for under $30.  *


Yay! Making memories is the best.. enjoy!

Uber Frugal Month info is here: Uber Frugal Month: The Ultimate Guide To Saving More Money Than You Ever Thought Possible - Frugalwoods 

Ugh perfume.. I have close to 100 5mL bottles. I need to majorly slow my roll.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 4, 2018)

Today's Uber Frugal Month email was about the recurring expenses that can drain our wealth.

Example from the email:
*Here’s an example (with real live math!):
*Let’s say you spend $75 every month on cable. Not a huge amount of money on its own. But, multiplied by 12, that’s a whopping $900 per year on television. For two years? $1,800. I don’t know about you, but I can think of quite a few better uses for my $1,800.
Now, to take this exercise a step further, let’s say you instead invested that $900 in low-fee index funds, and enjoyed a 7% return (which is considered an average annual market return over the long-term). Imagine you kept that same $900 invested for decades (which is the wisest way to invest) and added $900 to your investments every year instead of paying for cable.
*In 30 years, your measly $900 would’ve grown to $91,865.74. Yeah, you read that right: $91,865.74*. Now ask yourself again: would you rather have $91K or watch television?


My annual beauty spending being $1,000.. would I rather have that or $100K? Hmmm.. That's a great question. I'd probably be just as happy spending $500-750/year and banking the rest! That would mean I can save for retirement faster and leave work for more adventures earlier! Something to think about this year and in the future. I'll see how it goes but maybe I can reduce my beauty spending by $250 to start and then go from there.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 4, 2018)

I read that today, that was a serious eye opener! so much so I started thinking about if I wanted to replenish some of my skincare items..included in this year's budget.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 5, 2018)

@veronikawithak
*
~ I confess, every time I type your name I smile  

 Thanks for the link. Yikes! And wow, the Frugalwoods are kind of extreme. And yes some of what I read was uncomfortable...However, I find that I do practice frugality where possible in my daily life, more often than not. 

I have always lived on a budget. 

That being said, the first thing I did when I got my "big girl" job, was setup my retirement accounts.   So that is my big tip to all the younger Specktra peeps. I actually did not start until my mid thirties!!! And I kick myself for not starting in my twenties! 


Lol! Hubs on the other hand, will go to his grave before giving up his DishTV!
*


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 5, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> @veronikawithak
> *
> ~ I confess, every time I type your name I smile
> 
> ...


Ditto on that retirement thing ... LOL I start at 25 (eat that @fur4elise LOL i'm kidding!!!) 
I would like to add people should see what their company offer to help saving for your future.  @veronikawithak i'm working for a big Canadian western company (cable distributer that you might have heard of ( start with a S and finish with a W) 
And they offer Stock purchase plan were they match 25% of your stock purchases, they also offer a retirement plan, ERSP and so on. What I like about that is that everything is taking directly from your pay so that money never land in your bank account. I do adhere to the theory of paying yourself first which mean you put aside money in a saving plan, retirement plan etc.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 5, 2018)

[MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION]

I agree! Saving for retirement early is so important! I started putting 5% into my retirement at work to get the match when I started working at 27, and I'm so glad I did. After that, out of my net income, 55% goes to debt repayment. I should be debt free by the end of 2019 so 2020 is going to be all about savings and travel for me! Living on a budget is key!

The Frugalwoods are a little extreme, but I just take the principles and do my own moderate version. It doesn't have to be all or nothing. I want to enjoy life now AND later. 
 [MENTION=79469]VAL4M[/MENTION]

Great point! The only retirement savings I'm doing right now is through my employer match. It's such a great program, and it helps to have that running on the side before I even see my net pay.

*Frugalwoods Uber Frugal Challenge Day 5

*Pantry challenge - spend less on groceries this month by cleaning out the pantry, combating food waste, cutting down on clutter.

This is a great reminder that I have some bulk items purchased from Costco on sale - oatmeal, lentils, etc. that I need to be better about using up! I'm going to start bringing overnight oats to work for breakfast again which I used to do all the time.
*
Makeup News

*Ugh I've already lost the pricey Bite lip balm I purchased! I'm going to have to look for it some more and hopefully I find it, but I'm not pleased with myself. I usually don't lose them but of course it had to be this one! My lips are pretty chapped after getting over a cold so it needed to be replaced. This morning I bought 3 cheaper ones - one for my desk at work, one for my purse, one for my bedroom. Hopefully I won't lose them when they mostly stay where they are.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> *
> Makeup News
> 
> *Ugh I've already lost the pricey Bite lip balm I purchased! I'm going to have to look for it some more and hopefully I find it, but I'm not pleased with myself. I usually don't lose them but of course it had to be this one! My lips are pretty chapped after getting over a cold so it needed to be replaced. This morning I bought 3 cheaper ones - one for my desk at work, one for my purse, one for my bedroom. Hopefully I won't lose them when they mostly stay where they are.



Oh noes! I hope you find it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Ditto on that retirement thing ... LOL I start at 25 (eat that @fur4elise LOL i'm kidding!!!)
> I would like to add people should see what their company offer to help saving for your future.  @veronikawithak i'm working for a big Canadian western company (cable distributer that you might have heard of ( start with a S and finish with a W)
> And they offer Stock purchase plan were they match 25% of your stock purchases, they also offer a retirement plan, ERSP and so on. What I like about that is that everything is taking directly from your pay so that money never land in your bank account. I do adhere to the theory of paying yourself first which mean you put aside money in a saving plan, retirement plan etc.



All great plans!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION]
> 
> I agree! Saving for retirement early is so important! I started putting 5% into my retirement at work to get the match when I started working at 27, and I'm so glad I did. After that, out of my net income, 55% goes to debt repayment. I should be debt free by the end of 2019 so 2020 is going to be all about savings and travel for me! Living on a budget is key!
> 
> ...



Very important to save towards retirement the way you ladies are doing it, as early as possible.  I put away as soon as my employer allowed me, it's great to not see the money and have it go directly to the savings.  I'm in my 40s now and except for the years I took off when my babies were just born, I have always contributed and it has grown steadily.  I try not to dwell on the number, I just know its there and I hope by the time I'm ready to slow down there will be a decent amount.

If I could share any wisdom with younger specktrettes....stay out of debt if you can, or minimize it as much as possible.  If you get into huge debt, you take away choices for yourself later in life because you have to pay the debt.  I was able to stay home for the first year my kids were born because we didn't have huge debt and lived frugally.  My other co-workers weren't always as lucky.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 5, 2018)

I found my lip balm.. when I got home today.. guess I have extras now. I’m going to have very soft lips!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 5, 2018)

Glad you found the lip balm, [MENTION=85692]veronikawithak[/MENTION]!

And as you said, I'm enjoying reading the Frugalwoods emails and finding ways to apply the concepts in ways that make the most sense to me.

I'll be 35 this year, and savings and debt have always been a tricky thing for me. I've noticed that every time I talk down to myself for not meeting a financial goals, I try to remind myself of something I did do that moved me one step closer to meeting my financial goals. For example, a few weeks ago I paid off my AMEX card (I think it was around $936) in full. Normally, I would either pay the minimum or pay the minimum plus the interest, but this time around I decided to just pay it off because I knew I had the money to cover it plus I wanted to be done with paying on the card. I was also nervous that some emergency would happen and I'd need to use the card again, but it's been several weeks I haven't had to use the card once. Tackling my student loans is another story. I was overwhelmed trying to pay off both the credit card debt and student debt, and was able to put my loans on deferment for a while so I could tackle the credit card debt. 

I'm coming up on 2 years of self employment, which presents a whole set of interesting things concerning savings and retirement. I'm still researching the best retirement savings accounts for small business owners. Also, because my clients don't take taxes out of my checks, I have to be more mindful in how much I put away for taxes as I pay quarterly now. Fortunately, I'm able to write off a lot of expenses (rent as I work from home, conferences/professional development, cell bill, etc.)

Learnvest is a great financial resource, in case anyone is interested. They have a section on the site on money psychology that's been very useful for me.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 5, 2018)

I am noticing that there's been a gradual shift on YouTube from doing hauls/products reviews/first impressions to more project panning, decluttering, "shop my stash", and overall conscious consumerism videos.  

This YouTuber is going on a no-buy for 2018 and gives her reasons why, including that she's developed a habit of buying lots of makeup and nail polishes, only for them to go unopened for years. 

Let's Chat! Why I'm NOT buying makeup and nail polishes in 2018

She says, "When you really think about it, it is not something to aspire to, to get a beauty room full of expired makeup."

I watched a video today where the YouTuber said that the best reviews are given by project planners because they've completely used up a product. When I think of my entire collection of makeup, skincare and haircare items, (with the exception of nail polishes and my eyeshadow palettes), everything was bought within the past 6-8 months. I like being able to get through my products and while also enjoying what I have and doing the occasional splurge.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> I found my lip balm.. when I got home today.. guess I have extras now. I’m going to have very soft lips!



LOL, yep! (Also: yay!)



LadyBug13 said:


> I am noticing that there's been a gradual shift on YouTube from doing hauls/products reviews/first impressions to more project panning, decluttering, "shop my stash", and overall conscious consumerism videos.



Probably a combination of Youtubers realizing their years of hauling and such (both products they've purchased themselves and ones they've been sent by PR) and having it regularly catalogued on Youtube can have an influence on other peoples' spending habits, having makeup stashes that have gotten very overwhelming to keep track of (especially if they've never decluttered their stashes regularly from the beginning of their Youtube lives), and that minimalism/KonMari/similar have been having "a moment" recently and so they think that sort of thing is what their subscribers want to see.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> LOL, yep! (Also: yay!)
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a combination of Youtubers realizing their years of hauling and such (both products they've purchased themselves and ones they've been sent by PR) and having it regularly catalogued on Youtube can have an influence on other peoples' spending habits, having makeup stashes that have gotten very overwhelming to keep track of (especially if they've never decluttered their stashes regularly from the beginning of their Youtube lives),* and that minimalism/KonMari/similar have been having "a moment" recently and so they think that sort of thing is what their subscribers want to see*.



I agree, I think that is part of the reason too.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 6, 2018)

*Great posts @LadyBug  @veronikawithak (see my big smile! ) @VAL4M  @lenchen

I feel like we are all on a similar path & shared mindset 

Veronika ~ Yay! For finding your balm. I use the same one & would have been equally dismayed. 

Speaking of which, while packing a few days ago, I dropped my new Becca gradiant highlighter, on carpet to boot & it shattered!
* * So be careful if you have that compact. It is super fragile.

eta 10:10 am:
 Okay ladies, I may be off the grid until next Thursday. I have been lucky to be able to hop on free wifi at our hotels.  I am not keen on paying for internet access on the ship. However, hubs is all about being connected. A business owner thing and this is a primarily a business trip. I'll check in if I can. 

eta 10:18 am: 
   Oh! I decided to set a beauty budget! 

I am making it official to be accountable to myself and to you ladies!  

**I am setting a $100 per month budget. This WILL include my hair care & skincare products.

 I believe this is 1/4 - 1/3 of what I spent last year. I will allow roll over of leftover funds...and who knows I may actually spend less. 

I am challenging myself! 


*


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> @fur4elise
> 
> I agree! Saving for retirement early is so important!*I started putting 5% into my retirement at work to get the match when I started working at 27,* and I'm so glad I did. After that, out of my net income, 55% goes to debt repayment. *I should be debt free by the end of 2019* so 2020 is going to be all about savings and travel for me! Living on a budget is key!
> 
> ...



Same here, I did initially did 6% in retirement at work  to get the company match. I started at 29. every year I receive a 1% raise of which I add to my retirement account. When I'm debt free at the end of 2020, I plan to save and add a Roth retirement savings account. The frugal woods are a bit extreme but as you mentioned, I use a lot of the tips I've read and modify it to suit my needs.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Great posts @LadyBug  @veronikawithak (see my big smile! ) @VAL4M  @lenchen
> 
> I feel like we are all on a similar path & shared mindset
> 
> ...


Yay!!! you're setting a beauty budget!! I'm happy we can help each other to be accountable! I'm sorry about your BECCA compact, that really sucks..I've been enjoying everyone's posts, 2018 is going to be great!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 6, 2018)

*We made it aboard! Hubs is napping. Room is very nice. Vendor is already spoiling us! This may be my last post, using my tiny phone *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 6, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *We made it aboard! Hubs is napping. Room is very nice. Vendor is already spoiling us! This may be my last post, using my tiny phone *
> View attachment 62859
> View attachment 62860
> View attachment 62861
> ...



Wow!!!!!! How awesome it that! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 7, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *We made it aboard! Hubs is napping. Room is very nice. Vendor is already spoiling us! This may be my last post, using my tiny phone *
> View attachment 62859
> View attachment 62860
> View attachment 62861
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 7, 2018)

So i decide i want to do a project pan 18 by 2018 and another pan that palette. I’ve tried 2 years ago to do a pan that palette with 4 small palette 2 were  Lancome, 2 were Dior. I still have those, i should purge them but i can’t it wasn’t a total fail but let just say i only finished 1 eyeshadow in one of the palette. I still use one palette une eyeshadow i use it as a blush and another one as contour still hoping to finish those suckers!  I also finish 3 lipsticks in 2017 so i know i can do this. Any one is up to the task? 
So here my products i want to finish this year


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 8, 2018)

Had to re-do my Sephora order because I messed up behind the scenes the first time. Sigh. So the stuff I ordered will be here tomorrow instead.

Yesterday's FOTD...

* MUFE Ultra HD - Y205
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer - NW15 (now set aside for Back 2 MAC)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Girl Palette -- Cool Brown (used for brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (tried it again on the upper lashes; liked it a bit better than I did previously. Maybe it's one of those where you need to use it once or twice before it's good?)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 14, 2018)

I just got back from a few days by the ocean. This photo is our view from the patio of our room. There’s a private path down to the water. We turned off all social media and only used our phones for photos and navigation. It was an amazing trip and something we’ll be thinking about for many years!

The last few Uber Frugal Month emails have been mainly about saving money on groceries, spending time with friends doing things that don’t cost money, and changing our mindset by ditching excuses.

The email from day 13 really resonated: You look good (and spending money won’t change that)! “Raise your hand if you’ve ever bought clothes/makeup/hair treatments because you thought you needed to improve your appearance and/or thought something was wrong with the way you look naturally.”

*raises hand*

I could probably go through my MAC & Sephora purchases from 2011-2016 and tell you exactly how I was feeling based on the purchases I made. They were 90% because I didn’t like the way I looked, was stressed and using shopping as a coping mechanism, or wanted to fit in and feel like I was a part of something.

This email and my trip just reinforced what I’m working toward: beauty from the inside out, and experiences > things. I didn’t buy a single thing while I was there (other than alcohol and food of course), but I felt the best I have in a long time!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 14, 2018)

Ok so here how my brain works i see the new MAC collection Padma Lakshmi and of cours the 70s something eyeshadow quad is sceaming my name and my first instinct is buy buy mine mine mine. BUT with me really wanting to reduce my spending. Decide to shop my stash and here what i find 
one is mostly colourpop and the other is with burberry 


CP chic happens (from the $aucy)
CP Wake up Call
CP Razy (from the $aucy palette) 
and the light green is Guerlain Coup de foudre quad 


Here i have 
Almond
Rosewood
Midnight Plum 
Khaki

i think the light green in the Guerlain quad is probably closer then the MAC quad (the future will tell but base on the picture) but again it make me see that if i purchase the MAC quad it will not add something “new” to my collection but more of the same!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 14, 2018)

Yay for shopping your stash first, VAL4M!

FOTD...

* Anastasia Stick Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown - Downtown Cool Palette (Cool Grey on the lid, Grey through the crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Sand Dollar and Baby Face
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2018)

* for shopping that stash!!!!  [MENTION=79469]VAL4M[/MENTION]*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 21, 2018)

FOTD...

* mix of wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain + NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless (mainly to set my eyeshadow primer)
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Grey (lid) + Brunette (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (as a contour)
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced

A few notes on the NARS concealer: it doesn't crease on me under the eyes, which is great. It has good coverage, also great. It is more on the matte side, and it is (wait for it!) a bit too light for my liking. So I'm now looking for a concealer with a little less coverage to mix in that's also a little darker but the same undertone.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 22, 2018)

hello all. Joining you all for the low buy this year!

I really enjoyed reading everybody's posts so far. Much of what was written resonates with me.

I definitely have way too much of all makeup products. I think I could probably get through all of 2018 without buying any makeup - only purchasing skincare, hair and bath products when i run out.
But so that I dont cave due to cold-turkey, I will probably be better off to set a monthly budget. So I'll say $100, and try to go under that wherever possible.

I'd like to pay off some student loan debt, and I was hoping to put away a little bit of money to purchase a good sewing mannequin at the end of this year.

val4m - i like your idea to shop the stash for the padma lakshmi products - i should try doing that also, and maybe look for some palettes i can work on using up.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes! Shop your stash!! And use up a palette. I find stuff I forgot I had. As I use them again I realize that they are really great. Always onto the new shiny thing I guess.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 22, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yes! Shop your stash!! And use up a palette.* I find stuff I forgot I had. As I use them again I realize that they are really great. *Always onto the new shiny thing I guess.


yes! i recently got two new muji organizers. when i filled them up and re-organized a little, i re-found some things i had kind of forgotten about. i like the shallow drawer format because i see everything more easily...but sadly i need a lot of these organizers if i want to store all my makeup this way!

i'd really like to find a better way to store my mac eyeshadow/blush palettes (the large ones with 15+ shadows)...right now they are in the top drawer of my malm dresser and the weight is making the drawer bottom curve precariously!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 22, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Ok so here how my brain works i see the new MAC collection Padma Lakshmi and of cours the 70s something eyeshadow quad is sceaming my name and my first instinct is buy buy mine mine mine. BUT with me really wanting to reduce my spending. Decide to shop my stash and here what i find
> one is mostly colourpop and the other is with burberry
> View attachment 62906
> 
> ...


i also really want that 70's palette, so i looked through my collection...my shades end up looking a little clowny - i might replace the purple with a more subdued shade and try to find a replacement for cupcake that is more rosy.

vibrant grape
statuesque
dear cupcake
aquavert


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 23, 2018)

aradhana said:


> i also really want that 70's palette, so i looked through my collection...my shades end up looking a little clowny - i might replace the purple with a more subdued shade and try to find a replacement for cupcake that is more rosy.
> 
> vibrant grape
> statuesque
> ...



Do you have MUG Tuscan sun? it might replace your pink shade


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello everyone! I have been silently lurking but haven't posted my goals. I have them written in my bullet journal though and also set up a Habit Tracker page in the journal to keep me focused. Anyways, it has officially been over a month since I have made any purchases, so I am here to celebrate that. I was VERY tempted by the new YSL Touche Eclat tinted moisturizer, but I'm passing since I have a foundation I am in love with already. I cannot imagine it would be any better, and I don't need another foundation or base product right now.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 23, 2018)

Yay! for not spending for a whole month and resisting the new foundation. Stay strong. It’s great that you have one that works for you...no need then to search for a new one (at least not for now.)

I’m running low on my favorite B.B. cream that isn’t available anymore. So I’ve gone back to some old foundations I had before trying to figure out if I can use them now.  Some are not the right shade or are too thick and look too heavy. I may try applying them with a beauty blender to give them one more chance. Trying so hard not to buy anymore foundation.


----------



## aradhana (Jan 23, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Do you have MUG Tuscan sun? it might replace your pink shade


sadly no...i had to google to know what MUG is  it does look quite pretty.

i ended up replacing the pink with 'girlie', the beige with 'modest tone', and the purple with 'creme de violet'. it will do for now till we see swatches of the actual palette, but now that i am seeing the approximate shades together, i am lemming the palette less!


----------



## aradhana (Jan 23, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been silently lurking but haven't posted my goals. I have them written in my bullet journal though and also set up a Habit Tracker page in the journal to keep me focused. Anyways, it has officially been over a month since I have made any purchases, so I am here to celebrate that. I was VERY tempted by the new YSL Touche Eclat tinted moisturizer, but I'm passing since I have a foundation I am in love with already. I cannot imagine it would be any better, and I don't need another foundation or base product right now.



that's awesome! over one month!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 26, 2018)

FOTD 
Pan that palette and project pan 18 by 2018 edition 
- Paul and Joe primer
- dermablend camo foundation
- Guerlain powder 
- Edward Bess powder in Capri
- Lancome  quad for the blush and the contouring
- Benefit cream highlighter
- Nars Albatros highlighter

eyes
-Mac metal eyeshadow in Dalliance
-Both Lacome palettes 
-Juvia’s place Saharan II palette 
- pupa eyeliner as based 
- makeup studio eyeliner in forest green 
- NYX liquid eyeliner in black 
- Tarte mascara 

lips 
- Lise Waltier lipliner in Sangria 
- Dior creamy lipliner in gold


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 28, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* mix of NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly + Bobbi Brown Instant Full Cover Concealer - Warm Beige (had a sample sachet of this from when I got my Downtown Girl palette...more below)
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* Sephora Contour 12-Hour Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil - 5th Avenue
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced

So, the BB Instant Full Cover Concealer. Warm Beige practically looks orange against my skintone. I did a few dots of this under the eye, along with a few dots of my NARS concealer, then blended them together and in with a brush (MUFE 174) and pressed it in with a finger as well for a little extra blend. Was a little more successful with the left eye than the right. Not a bad combo, but... meh.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 29, 2018)

*Hey Ladies! 
I wanted to sneak in this post before the first Low/No Buy Check-in of 2018. 

Trip Blah Blah ~
We got back from our trip late evening on January 13th. Sigh…all I can say is “re-entry” was hard! 
I went back to work on Monday the 15th and literally have had no time to breath until just about now...lol. About day three back to work, I was thinking I already needed a real vacation. Our trip truly was travel and business, and not our usual relaxed, disconnected vacations. Just want to insert here, we are all-inclusive resort vacationers! One destination, unpack once, get settled in and do nothing but relax! Usually our vacation does not include a jam packed, fixed time agenda. That being said the trip and cruise (5 night) were really good for Bossman’s company and for us as a married duo. It’s just that we were on a fixed timeline with just about every minute scheduled. Definitely not relaxing…when you have to find moments to try to relax.  

Highlights: 

Our suite ~ 
I shared pictures when we boarded the Brilliance of the Seas…It was super nice, very large and kind of chi-chi! And pretty much the reason we went on the cruise. Last cruise we were in a smaller suite and it was a bit tight...This was the polar opposite. Our room attendant was super friendly and took good care of us! 
*

*

I went snorkeling! ~ 
The vendor planned an excursion for us when we docked in Cozumel, a catamaran trip to snorkel and visit a private beach...and of course there was booze in the offering. Hubs and I do not drink during the day, even on vacation, so it was super fun to watch everyone else imbibe. I was never a water baby, so the snorkeling thing was a little scary and exciting. It was my very first time! And I loved it! I even took along our GoPro and filmed some fish underwater. Needless to say, the next time we go to Mexico for a long trip, we will be bringing snorkeling equipment. 
*


*

Formal Night Dress Up! ~ 
The vendor chose “Great Gatsby” for the formal night theme. So I had plenty of time to plan and put together my costume. As you see the man, did not wear a costume. But we did buy him a jacket and had it tailored...essentially I have to do this with all of his clothing. I actually think he looks spiffy, even with his sneakers. Speaking of costumes, if you are ever in need of a 1920's / Great Gatsby dress, I ordered mine from Babeyond on Amazon. It was super inexpensive, but high quality! The dress was surprisingly heavy due to the amount of beading. Our group was the only one on the ship who dressed up like this, so we got tons of attention and compliments. Lots of fun that night!
*



*

The Food ~ 
The food was surprisingly good. The last cruise we went on, it was not good!  So, our expectations were set kind of low. However, every meal we had was pretty good. We only ate at the buffet 2 times. Lunch in the dining room was always tasty. The dining room at night was a bit hit or miss, but usually something from each meal was spot on. My absolutely favorite meal on the ship, was in one of the up-charge restaurants, Izumi. Sushi baby! We love our sushi! It was very very good!
*


*

The last highlight was post-cruise and during our last full day in Tampa. Hubs decided we should go to Busch Gardens and ride roller coasters! This coming from a man who is actually not fond of heights...It was a blast! We rode all of them...and let me say it was so much fun and funny to listen to my serious, muscle bound husband hooting and hollering.

So that about sums it up...it was kind of fun recalling what we did...and ultimately we did get away and have a good time. In fact, we have been focusing more on shared experiences of late...I can say we old marrieds are in a pretty good place right now.  

This last image is my favorite of the whole trip. Hubs took it on the last evening. It made me think of your picture @veronikawithak. 
*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ January 2018 

Happy February 2nd! Happy National Wear Red Day! Happy 6 More Weeks of Winter/aka Groundhog Day! (Thanks a lot Puxatony Phil!)

Purchases:
*Ulta litre sale – (1) *Nexxus Humectress Conditioner*. I have long, fine, wavy/curly hair. I find it best that I only wash once a week and co-wash once a week. I still have almost 1/3 of my Nexxus Therappe Shampoo litre left from last year’s stock up sale. 

*CeraVe Skin Renewing Cream Serum (2) and Eye Cream (1)* –This was a great deal I could not pass up. I had $10 in coupons and both items were on sale at my market. Being on budget, I thought it smart to stock up now. This should get me through to mid-Spring. I have long liked the face serum, but stopped using it in favor of the Ordinary Buffet. I am not sure the Buffet was really doing anything for me and it is always OOS. The CeraVe is a bit creamier, emollient and over all I just like it better for my morning regimen.

*Eternity EDP 3.4 oz bottle* from eBay. @VAL4M ~ I did visit fragrancenet and you are right: good pricing but having to pay for shipping . I ended purchasing from an individual seller on eBay. What I do is buy from an individual and not a “store” to be sure I am buying an authentic bottle. 

*Revlon Gold Series Diamond Nail File* – A handy nail tool on clearance.
*
Total spent for January = $67.72 - 30% of amount spent in January 2017. 

**Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

**Gave away:* Nothing this month. Oh, wait…I had a bath set gift. I am kind of particular about my bath & lotion products…due to the ph of my skin, things can turn “sour” and stinky, so I use very basic, unscented products. I passed it on to one of student workers. 

*Disposed of: 
L’oreal Lash Paradise Mascara *– Time to replace. Already had a back-up tube. I washed the spoolie from the old tube to comb out lashes. It’s a thick formula and I hate clumpy lashes!
*
Paula’s Choice Salicylic Acid* – Old bottle with about a 1/3 left, time to toss it. I have been using my P50 1970 Lotion and Ordinary Glycolic Acid Toner. I may add the Ordinary 2% Salicylic Acid into rotation. I am still figuring out which direct acids work best.
*
NYX Liquid Liner; Smashbox Limitless Liner*

*Living Proof Frizz Styling Spray *– Mostly empty, didn’t reach for it.

*Used Up:
**Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Cleanser* – Opened back-up tube; Will need to replenish.

*CeraVe Skin Renewing Cream Serum* (mentioned above) – Replenished.

*the Ordinary Glycolic Acid *– Opened back-up; Will need to replenish.

*Will Dispose Of:*The usual round of mascaras.

*On The Horizon: 
Nothing makeup wise! *~ Meaning I am #shoppingthestash2018  or #shoppingmystash2018  and quite happy doing it. There is nothing pressing, that cannot wait until the spring VIB sale and/or Ulta coupons.

*Hair Styling – OGX Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Serum; OGX Coconut Curls Frizz Defying Curl Styling Milk* ~ I really like this brand and the drugstore price point. I can usually get it BOGO 50% and if I purchase at Ulta I can use an additional coupon.Skincare replenishment ~ I noted products above, but I have time to order single backups. With the Ordinary, I like to do one order that covers all that I need and I order directly from them versus an alternate retailer.

*Non-beauty/Fitness* ~ So, I know @VAL4M is a runner.  @elegant-one both runs & bikes…I wonder if she is a tri-athlete at heart? To quote @veronikawithak  “…This year I need to work on skincare - from the inside out! I'm talking actually drinking enough water, eating more fruits and vegetables, and exercising!...Lesson: Beauty comes from the inside out! Take better care of my body rather than relying on skincare and cosmetics so much.” 

Me...I am a natural bodybuilder, semi-retired, competitive…but I still do cardio/metcon & weight train seriously and consistently. I may compete again this coming September, but I don’t want to put too much energy into talking about it yet…I don’t want to psych myself out of the possibility. 

~ Any who, *my last pair of Bluetooth wireless headphones* *just died *and I need a new pair…music and training go hand and hand for me! I love moving it to some kind of upbeat music! 

I am also *due to replace my gym bag.* I carry all my training gear in (e.g. belt, gloves, straps, water bottle, training journal, iPod & headphones…) with me while in the gym. It will probably be a Kipling bag. I love how lightweight their bags are as well as styling, details and how they stand up to wear & tear. 

*New Category! Favorites of the Month :
**Stila Shimmer & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow* in *Jezebel* with with *Glitter & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow *in *Retro Rose Gold* layered over it. I find if I apply a thin layer of the glitter formula over the cream (as if it’s a primer) I do not need to use glitter glue. Plus I am loving everything rose gold right now!

*Urban Decay Vice Lipstick in shade Backseat* in combination with *Fenty Starlit Hyper-Glitz Lipstick in Supermoon* . If I am feeling extra I add a little *Fenty Cosmic Gloss in Spacesuit* on top.

*Laneige Lip Sleeping Mask* – This replaced the Bite Agave Lip Mask. I had a serious bout of super dry and chapped lips come November (season change for sure) and the Bite could not resolve it. The Laneige did! 

*Random Blah Blah:“The force is strong with the clearance…”
*


However, I am stronger!   Solidly resisting the clearance areas, in retail stores and online! LOL! It's kind of awesome, how we can change our desires by changing our mindset. Now that I have a plan, set a budget and put it out there, somehow it is easier to stick with it.

*Wishing you all a great weekend! x0x0x0x*


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 2, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Low Buy Check-In ~ January 2018
> 
> Happy February 2nd! Happy National Wear Red Day! Happy 6 More Weeks of Winter/aka Groundhog Day! (Thanks a lot Puxatony Phil!)
> 
> ...


Perfume: Fragrancenet always have code floating around for free shipping so next time search and see if you can find something,  also every long weekend / special occasion  they offer free shipping within the US for a minimum of 50$ purchase etc. 

Fitness: I've been injured most of  last year and  that hasn't stop me of running, (I should of but didn't)  I just ran less. But this last couple of weeks I've been feeling less and less pain. It has been a long time since I felt joy while running and having found that feeling again is a huge weight off my shoulders! I'm so happy to feel my running high again!   I know it is a huge "sacrifice" to trained  for something as specific as a bodybuilding competition or marathon but so worth it once completed.... if you go back to competition I want your before and after picture!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 2, 2018)

January...

Bought a full-size tube of Clinique High Impact mascara, along with NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly. (I'm thinking I may end up getting a mini-tube of Vanilla to mix with it.) With that I set aside my old MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer for Back 2 MAC, and I tossed my very old Benefit Hoola bronzer and my MAC Blush pan in Taupe. I also said goodbye to one of my brushes: Louise Young LY38. Loved it when I first got it years ago; however, I think I prefer the other brushes I have now. (The ferrule was also loose and, due to my rubbish archiving of it, it changed shape a bit.)


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 3, 2018)

*January check-in

*[FONT=&quot]*Purchased: $92.30*[/FONT]


Aveeno Daily Moisturizer
MAC 217S Blending Brush
MAC 224S Tapered Blending Brush
MAC 239 Eye Shader Brush 
[FONT=&quot]*Used Up:*[/FONT]


BECCA First Light Priming Filter (Sephora point perk)
Fresh Seaberry Nourishing Hand Cream
Fresh Umbrian Clay Purifying Mask (travel size)
MAC Brow Pencil- Spiked
MAC Prep+Prime Natural Radiance Yellow (sample)
MAC Upward Lash Mascara - Upward Black
Ole Henriksen Find Your Balance Oil Control Cleanser (Sephora point perk)
Ole Henriksen Invigorating Night Transformation Gel (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen Pore-Balance Facial Sauna Scrub (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen The Clean Truth Foaming Cleanser (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen Transforming Almond Facial Polish (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen Transforming Walnut Scrub (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum (mini) 
[FONT=&quot]*Decluttered:*[/FONT]


ELF Angled Foundation Brush 
MAC eyeshadows
Club
Greensmoke
Rice Paper

MAC lipstick- Taupe (gave to sister)
Origins Drink Up Intensive Overnight Mask (travel size)
Real Techniques Buffing Brush
Sonia Kashuk Pointed Blending Brush 
Urban Decay eyeshadows 
Loaded
Rockstar

Urban Decay Electric Palette (depotted Urban and Thrash to keep)
Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 4, 2018)

LadyBug13 said:


> *January check-in
> 
> **Purchased: $92.30*
> 
> ...


I love Ole Henriksen products  i had the walnut scrub and then tried the facial sauna scrub and went on to purchased that one!  I also like the Balance oil control cleanser. I really do think his green line (for problem skin) help my adult acne. Anything you like and would recommend from what you tried?


----------



## lenchen (Feb 4, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ January 2018 *


*Purchases:*


*Whamisa facial oil-* I was considering that high end Vinter’s daughter after trying  the samples, but this will do just fine!

*ORLY Polishes- *Buy one get one 50% Sallys in the colours liquid Vynil, a lovely crème black, coffee break,  window shopping a bright pink, and plum noir, a dupe to Chanel’s vamp, Vintage, a seafoam green, Red flare, a blue red, and Haute red, a bright neutral red.


*Total spent for January = $65.00*
*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*
 
*Gave away:* MAC eye brushes 275, 279, 224, 209, 211 MAC Lip brushes 306, 311,Sigma f80, It cosmetics no.6 foundation brush, sheet masks, NARS man ray blush, moisturizing lotion, NEST fragrances black tulip roller ball sample, and a NYX angled foundation brush, my remaining Zoya polishes.

*Disposed of: *

*Nars blush in dolce Vita*. I took it out to use in my project pan, to discover that it smells awful! I’m really sad about that.



*Used Up:*
 
*SU:M rose cleansing balm *loved this cleanser, unfortunately it may be discontinued, and the prices on ebay for this is insane!! So I ordered the Whamisa cleansing foam, hopefully the PH is good with this cleanser.

*LANIEGE Lip mask in Berry-* Love this stuff! I placed an order for one yesterday.

*SU:M** time setting serum- *I opened up my back-up. And I am researching for another serum to replace this one

*Will Dispose Of: *

*On The Horizon: *

*Nothing in terms of make-up-*I’m loving my stash, I don’t really need anything at the moment

*Beauty- *Once my Phytospecific styling heat protector runs out, I need to pick up another at Ulta. I also need to order my relaxer kit for the year I relax my hair about 4 times a year, Aubrey organics protein shampoo and conditioner,  my Hairveda styling pomades, and 3 bottles of head and shoulders co-wash for my weekly co-washes.

*Fitness*- I walk about 5 miles per day. I want to work on walking more, and I’ve increased my fruit/veggie servings to 5 per day. It’s easy to do thanks to my Vitamix.

I’m enjoying my makeup stash. I’m loving the Natasha Denona Holiday palettes(hand me down from my best friend), the formula is fantastic! I'm also enjoying using my makeup Geek highlighters. My face of the day most of January have been MUFE water blend foundation, NARS blush in Cactus flower, VISEART eyeshadow palette in Warm Neutral Natasha Denonna eyeshadow Palettes Joya and Areis, Red Apple mascara, Marc Jacobs eyeliner in black, and MAC lipstick in pillow talk, and jubilee. CoverFX setting powder in deep, Makeupgeek highlighter in Ablaze, and ABH brow gel.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 4, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Perfume: Fragrancenet always have code floating around for free shipping so next time search and see if you can find something,  also every long weekend / special occasion  they offer free shipping within the US for a minimum of 50$ purchase etc.
> 
> Fitness: I've been injured most of  last year and  that hasn't stop me of running, (I should of but didn't)  I just ran less. But this last couple of weeks I've been feeling less and less pain. It has been a long time since I felt joy while running and having found that feeling again is a huge weight off my shoulders! I'm so happy to feel my running high again! *I know it is a huge "sacrifice" to trained  for something as specific as a bodybuilding competition or marathon but so worth it once completed.... if you go back to competition I want your before and after picture!!!*



 agree me too! I'd love to see a before/after pic! VAL4M, That's great to hear you are enjoying running again.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 4, 2018)

LadyBug13 said:


> *January check-in
> 
> **Purchased: $92.30*
> 
> ...


Ladybug how are the new MAC brushes? do you like them?


----------



## lenchen (Feb 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Low Buy Check-In ~ January 2018
> 
> Happy February 2nd! Happy National Wear Red Day! Happy 6 More Weeks of Winter/aka Groundhog Day! (Thanks a lot Puxatony Phil!)
> 
> ...


Great job on resisting the clearance section! about the ordinary buffet, it's always sold out, how do you like it? I was considering this as a replacement once my current one is gone.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 4, 2018)

Makeup empties 
again a lot of skin care and deluxe samples 
- philosophy clear day ahead ( my 4 th and alread owned a back up) 
- Philosophy incredible peel (use to really like this but i think i will wait  before repurchasing) 
- tata harper purifiying cleanser ( love this but cost a leg and an arm i have a back up) 
- Loral bb cream redness correcter ( like this in the summer change super dark and yellow so it help darkened a too light foundation) 
- Loreal facial oil i use this to clean my brushes) 
- Ren cream cleanser ( for red skin also really like it) 
- neutrogena cleanser ( ok) 
- Chanel Aqua Vitalumiere ( ok for light coverage) 
- Guerlain lingerie de peau ( ok but didn’t like it as much as there old Parure Foundation) 
- Marcel Cc cream ( HG) 
- Guerlain liquide eyeliner in Brun 
- Tarte Mascara 
- maybeline mascara 
- Ole enrickson facial sauna scrub ( like it so much i purchase a full size) 
- Darphin redness cream ( really like it but oh so expensive might buy Ren anti-redness cream instead) 
- Anna Sui velvet lipstick ( love it but discontinued) 
- Guerlain les voilettes loose powder 
- Darphin purifiying balm mask (3rd jar already have a back up HG) 
- Guerlain cream eye primer 
- Rouge Bunny Rouge eyeliner 
- 2 lipliners
- 2 eyeliner pencil 
- Guerlain holiday LE powdet 
- 1 sheet mask
-3 skin care sample 

declutter 
- Guerlain sheer bronzer hit pan, had some hard pan. 
- 2 maybeline cream pot tatoo eyeshadow - bourgeois lipgloss ( hated the applicator)


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 5, 2018)

*@shellygrrl @lenchen @LadyBug13 @VAL4M~ WooooHooo Ladies! Great job! I think we all came in well under $100 each for January! 

 @lenchen ~ I liked the Ordinary Buffet. For me it is a lightweight serum that absorbs quickly. Your question just made me realize I need to to an ingredient comparison...though I will be the first to confess, I will need a dictionary and the Beautypedia to decipher most of it.  For some reason, I just got drawn back to the CeraVe serum...Right now I am combining both for my am routine. Perhaps after I finish the Buffet up and let me skin do it's thing for a period of time, I can determine whether or not it was contributing to my skin's happy state of being. *


----------



## lenchen (Feb 5, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *@shellygrrl @lenchen @LadyBug13 @VAL4M~ WooooHooo Ladies! Great job! I think we all came in well under $100 each for January!
> 
> @lenchen ~ I liked the Ordinary Buffet. For me it is a lightweight serum that absorbs quickly. Your question just made me realize I need to to an ingredient comparison...though I will be the first to confess, I will need a dictionary and the Beautypedia to decipher most of it.  For some reason, I just got drawn back to the CeraVe serum...Right now I am combining both for my am routine. Perhaps after I finish the Buffet up and let me skin do it's thing for a period of time, I can determine whether or not it was contributing to my skin's happy state of being. *



Good idea, I've never tried anything from the brand, most people love the facial oils and for the skincare most say they don't really see much of a difference. I'd love to try the rosehip seed oil and see if I'd like it.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 5, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I love Ole Henriksen products  i had the walnut scrub and then tried the facial sauna scrub and went on to purchased that one!  I also like the Balance oil control cleanser. I really do think his green line (for problem skin) help my adult acne. Anything you like and would recommend from what you tried?


 [MENTION=79469]VAL4M[/MENTION]: I ended up buying some of the gift sets during the VIB sale. This is my first time testing out Ole Henriksen products, and so far I've enjoyed everything I've used. But what stood out in the items I've finished up are the walnut scrub, truth serum, facial sauna scrub, and invigorating night transformation gel. I love the scent of the walnut scrub but also loved the warming sensation of the sauna scrub. They both gave me the same results, but I'd buy a full size of the sauna scrub. I should be done with a few items from the pink line at the end of February and will be able to give a better recommendation on those (though I can say now that I love the Hygge HydraClay detox mask and Wonderfeel double cleanser. 



lenchen said:


> Ladybug how are the new MAC brushes? do you like them?


 [MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION]: This is my first time using MAC brushes! (Outside of the ones I played around with when I visited my sister over the holidays). I've been using Real Techniques for several years, so I'm used to synthetic brushes and don't have the same complaints as some folks who have been using the original MAC brushes. So far, my eyeshadows go on nicely and the brushes are easy to use. I need to wash them to see how they stands up to that. From what I've been seeing/reading, the one that's been getting the most hate is the 217S. I tested mine out next to my sister's original 217, and the 217S performed the same as the original *shrugs*


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 6, 2018)

When you realized you have a palette problem!!! And yes I DO blame Colourpop! Seriously some palette are missing because there are at work in my locker so it is 53 and plus and i didnt count my quads and quint and Duos Sh!t i did declutter my Naked 1 and 2 and a small lorac palette .... i think i have a lifetime of panning that palette ahead of me


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 6, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> When you realized you have a palette problem!!! And yes I DO blame Colourpop! Seriously some palette are missing because there are at work in my locker so it is 53 and plus and i didnt count my quads and quint and Duos Sh!t i did declutter my Naked 1 and 2 and a small lorac palette .... i think i have a lifetime of panning that palette ahead of me
> 
> 
> View attachment 63157



Wow! That is a lot of palettes! It's like me with lipsticks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2018)

No face last week because I wasn't feeling well. Had a little bit of a sore throat that evolved into a cold. A simple one for today with me on the mend...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly (under eyes, across the nose, and to conceal some blemishes)
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (through the brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi

(I layered the two lip colours together, and it gave me a nice bright (but not too bright) warm pink.)


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2018)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* mix of MUFE Ultra HD - Y205 + wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (to set eyeshadow primer)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (above crease/to buff out harsh lines)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (lashline -- haven't used this in quite a while, still really like this one! The one I have is pretty old by now; I may get a fresh one.)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2018)

FOTD...
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (to set the primer)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Grey (crease)
--- Cool Grey (lid, lower lashline)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced (dotted/dabbed on top)


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2018)

*February Check-In

*$130.52 perfume

Total in 2018: $342.20/$1,000 (average $171.10/month)

Planning to have a $0 month in March!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 28, 2018)

*February Check-In !

Purchased ($133.92)
*

BECCA Anti-Fatigue Under Eye Primer 
BECCA First Light Priming Filter Face Primer (Sephora Point perk)
Ciaté London Wonderwand Intensely Volumising Mascara (Sephora Point perk)
Fenty Beauty Bomb Baby Mini Lip and Face Set (mini versions of the  Fenty Beauty Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter in Hu$tla Baby, and the Gloss Bomb Lip Luminizer)
Fresh Umbrian Clay Purifying Treatment Bar 
Kiehl’s Breakout Control Targeted Acne Spot Treatment 
*
Used Up
*

Ole Henriksen Nurture Hygge HydraClay Detox Mask (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen Nurture Wonderfeel Double Cleanser (deluxe sample)
Ole Henriksen Transforming Walnut Scrub (deluxe sample)
*
Decluttered: None

Total spent in 2018: $226.22*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 28, 2018)

For February: Nothing purchased, nothing decluttered.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 1, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ February 2018
**
Purchases:
**the Ordinary* – Salicylic Acid 2%,  Glycolic Acid, Lactic Acid 10%, Niacinamide and Vitamin C 23%.

*MUFE Ultra HD Microfinishing Loose Powder* – eBay purchase, saving 50% retail.
*
Ulta 20% Coupon: ABH Clear Brow Gel *– I just prefer this over the benefit Browsetter Gel.* OGX Curl Cream & Anti Breakage Serum* – Planned purchase BOGO 50% 

*(3) Deluxe samples of Lancome Cils Booster XL* (mascara primer) - eBay

Rollover of +$32.78 from January. *Total spent for February = $100.15 
OMG! This is just under 15% of what I spent in February 2017! *
*Also noting here, that is the month I spent the most money last year!
*
*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:
**Gave away:* Nothing makeup related this month. Gave away lots of clothing and donated several bags to Good Will.

*Disposed of: 
*UD 24/7 Eyeliner stub – RoachL’Oreal Voluminous Lash Primer – Time to replace. 
Mascaras – L’Oreal Voluminous Lash, Voluminous Feline, Urban Decay
A stash of L’Oreal foundations, liquid concealer and concealer pencils.
Stila Liquid Eye Primer – Suspiciously cloudy, had to go.
(9) Old Crowne, Sigma & Sonia Kushak makeup brushes
Olay Regenerist Serum; Wrinkle Reduction Serum – Old and not used for at least a year.

*Used Up: Eternity EDP 3.4 oz.* – Replenished

*Will Dispose Of:*The usual round of mascaras.

*On The Horizon: 
*Still #shoppingthestash2018  or #shoppingmystash2018 . 
*
MTHRSHP Sublime Bronze Ambition Eyeshadow Palette* ~ Now I know I said no premade e/s palettes…so this is just in my  list right now. I would really need to swatch it. All other eye shadow palettes have just received a glance at best. Really nothing is appealing to me.

Okay…does the *UD Backtalk palette* get to slide through, because it is also a blush and highlight palette too?! I think it is really pretty and it is in a different color family. 

*eta: March 5th ! Viseart #7  Siren Palette..*.sigh...a new release, this one gets bumped to the top of my list. I am still loving all over my Minx palette. I would use all the shades in the new Siren. Bonus is, that these pans can be put into a custom palette.

*NARS ~ Coucher de Soleil Trio* – This is a definite purchase for March.

*NARS *~ Keeps on killing it with cheek products…there are 2 blush palettes coming out and I am intrigued with the darker of the two.

*Favorites of the Month  :
Setting my primer with powder.* A Jackie Aina trick, I finally got around to trying. It is also why I went ahead and replenished my MUFE powder. I am here to say, it works for keeping makeup matte longer and I think also extends wear time. It does not work if you use your fingers to apply liquid foundation, but is great with damp sponge application. 

*Random Blah Blah:
Wireless Earbud Update* ~ Turns out I was able to order a pair right at the end of January. I received a refund check for a faulty mini-fridge I purchased for my library kitchenette. I had paid for it outright and completely forgot the refund was coming. I shopped around, went through eBay and got a discounted pair of BeatsX in matte gold…my gold obsession is holding strong 




I ended up *replacing both my gym bag and my work tote*. A strap on my work tote (a Victoria Secret freebie from a couple summers ago) broke, in such a way that I could not really repair it. Oh well. Both bags are by Kipling, I got them both in neutral metallic shades and on sale. I am very happy.




And that's all she wrote for February. My March budget is being seriously challenged by NARS...lol I am going to do my best to stick with it.
*Yaaaaay! Spring is just 3 weeks away!*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 1, 2018)

I didn't purchase anything in January (I can hardly believe it, but I spent enough in December to cover both months). For February I got the Too Faced Unicorn Tears Bronzer. Today I got the UD Kaleidoscope palette with the 25% F&F Sale and 4 Kat Von D Metal Crush Eyeshadows (they are the Sephora Weekly Wow). I previously owned 3 of the 4 shades I purchased but they were destroyed in shipping when I moved over the summer and I bought a 4th in part to get free shipping (I didn't re-Rouge this year!). Hopefully that will be all for March! 

I've also purged a lot over the last few months. I got rid of a lot of brushes, some eyeshadows (can't remember which ones) and I tossed two Gerard Cosmetics highlighters that'd developed a weird, clumpy texture.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 1, 2018)

Avoided purchasing:
Dior Holo Pink $56
Dior Holo Gold $56
Dior Thrill palette $63
Guerlain Meteorites Heart $63
Pat McGrath Decadence palette $125
Pat McGrath Venus in Furs $38

$401 “saved”
I wanted to purchase the Pat McGrath lip balm and the duo lip set for V-day.  But, I literally waited for the items to sell out.  

Purchased:
ND Citrus palette (after waiting weeks) $89
Dior Lip Glows x3 $102 (I wish I waited and only purchased one)

$191 spent 

I’ve been forcing myself to purchase essential items to replace the items I’ve used up, donated or need.  It’s not easy.  I would love to splurge on more cosmetics to be honest.  But, I’m in love with all of the fall and holiday items I purchased.  I think the Citrus palette will be an everyday palette for me and still has a unique shade to keep me excited.  Still not happy with the price.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 2, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ February 2018 *


*Purchases:*

*Beauty related*
*Viseart eye primer- $24.00 *I was interested in the new eye primer that came out, I'm impressed! my eyeshadows last at least 10 hours before it starts to fade! I will use this  regularly, once I use up the smash box eyeshadow primer

ESUM Brush - to apply the eyeshadow primer with *$16.00*

*Clothing and accessories*- I needed a new purse for work. I purchased a Coach edie turn-lock bag in the popular discontinued color called fog for 70% the retail price *$140.00*, last year I picked up the wallet for 90%( *$30.00*) off when my local Macy's closed its doors. I also purchased a  back Leota wrap dress as it is one of my gaps I needed to fill in a gap in  my capsule wardrobe,I was looking for a black dress that would be multi-functional, it’s perfect for work and evenings out.  I got it for $26.00 original retail was *$148.00*


*Total spent for February (Beauty/make-up) = $40.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*

*Gave away:* NARS Imperdique blush

*Disposed of: nothing this month*


*Used Up: SU:M daytime moisturizing cream(opened my back-up), Shulwasoo cleansing oil, Su:um cleansing balm(opened my back-up).*


*Will Dispose Of: *red apple mascara, It's drying up and I need to purchase another, and the Viseart warm mattes palette I only use  4 colors in the entire palette and I feel like it' a waste.

*On The Horizon: *

4 Sonia G brushes, they are sitting in my cart at beautylish, depends on my beauty spending this year, so far it looks like I'll roll over cash from previous months I didn't use to fund them, we'll see.


I’m shopping my makeup stash, I’m currently using the Coloured raine queen of hearts eyeshadow palette. I’m planning on panning that Palette. For the month of February I utilized that palette for different looks, MAC jubilee lipstick lined with cork lipliner, MUFE water blend foundation, Cover FX setting powder, ABH Brow gel, NARS Amour on the cheeks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 4, 2018)

Today, on my face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across porous areas)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (in the crevices of my nose -- the left side has been especially dry this winter)
* mix of wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain + MAC Strobe Cream
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat (all over lid and up toward brows), also used as a cream contour)
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (mobile lid, mostly)
* Sephora Contour Eye Pencil Waterproof 12hr Wear - 5th Avenue (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (additional contouring)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2018)

*Aaaack! This set budget thing is killing me *
*However, I have yet to pull trigger on anything shiny, sparkly new...Lol! Somehow, I don't want to disappoint any of my low buy peeps...How is everyone else doing with ALL the new eyeshadow and cheek palette releases?!?
*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Aaaack! This set budget thing is killing me *
> *However, I have yet to pull trigger on anything shiny, sparkly new...Lol! Somehow, I don't want to disappoint any of my low buy peeps...How is everyone else doing with ALL the new eyeshadow and cheek palette releases?!?
> *


I'm the Debbie Downer on the other thread LOL 
I think the only thing that will hurt my wallet will be the Mac x Padma collection . But I did remove the eyeshadow quad from my wish list. ... I think my next haul at sephora will be the VIB sale in April but I did spend a lot in February soooo nothing to be proud here .


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Mar 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Aaaack! This set budget thing is killing me *
> *However, I have yet to pull trigger on anything shiny, sparkly new...Lol! Somehow, I don't want to disappoint any of my low buy peeps...How is everyone else doing with ALL the new eyeshadow and cheek palette releases?!?
> *



LOL!!! I’m feeling the same way.  I tried to pull the trigger on the Pat Decadence palette and the ND Darya palette.  But, then the Sephora website read inventory error, didn’t put the order through and charged my debit.  I think I’m just going to pay bills instead.  I really do want the Decadence palette if it’s still around for a discounted price.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I'm the Debbie Downer on the other thread LOL
> I think the only thing that will hurt my wallet will be the Mac x Padma collection . But I did remove the eyeshadow quad from my wish list. ... I think my next haul at sephora will be the VIB sale in April but I did spend a lot in February soooo nothing to be proud here .


* You are the furthest thing from being a Debbie Downer! x0x0x You just keep it real! * 


LV2EVOLVE said:


> LOL!!! I’m feeling the same way.  I tried to pull the trigger on the Pat Decadence palette and the ND Darya palette.  But, then the Sephora website read inventory error, didn’t put the order through and charged my debit.  I think I’m just going to pay bills instead.  I really do want the Decadence palette if it’s still around for a discounted price.



*Lol! I have been soooo good paying bills and reducing extraneous debt! I feel you on staying on top of things! I am firm on waiting for a spring sale!


*


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Aaaack! This set budget thing is killing me *
> *However, I have yet to pull trigger on anything shiny, sparkly new...Lol! Somehow, I don't want to disappoint any of my low buy peeps...How is everyone else doing with ALL the new eyeshadow and cheek palette releases?!?
> *



Standing firm and resisting!  Of course, I've not seen anything shiny and new that I want, either, so that helps a lot.

In other news, a FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* ABH Stick Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly (also tried using this as an additional base on top of my eyeshadow primer. Not sure it went well?)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (lid and blended up)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick (just to add a smidge more colour)


----------



## jennyap (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi ladies,

I've not posted yet this year (err, how are we nearly a quarter of the way through it already?!) but I've been reading along as always, and silently cheering you all on. 

No purchases for the year so far, and I think I should easily be able to continue that until the end of June at least. Given the size of my stash, I should probably have a total no-buy year to be honest! There only a handful of categories where I'm at or below my target number, so I need to focus on using things up or donating/selling/binning the things that aren't right for me anymore.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2018)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies,I've not posted yet this year (err, how are we nearly a quarter of the way through it already?!) but I've been reading along as always, and silently cheering you all on. *No purchases for the year so far*, and I think I should easily be able to continue that until the end of June at least. Given the size of my stash, I should probably have a total no-buy year to be honest! There only a handful of categories where I'm at or below my target number, so I need to focus on using things up or donating/selling/binning the things that aren't right for me anymore.



*Woot Woot! You are truly winning with no purchases!  

Every time something shiny new catches my eye, I dive into my wardrobe to find a dupe; similar formula, shade, color, etc. And sure enough, I usually have something! I pull it out and use it and most of the time it kills my urge to spend. *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m like @fur4elise i see something new and shiny and i want. So this past week with the spring launch i came very close to purchased a LOT of things for .... a lot of things i already have . Pat McGrath, Natasha Denona to name a few even [email protected] Morphe WTH?! So today i did some swatch and a look. I swatched to see if i had dupes and show others that la vie en rose palette from Pat is not original and you have a lot of the same colour in the ND Lila palette. Also i recreate a look this morning that used similar colours in the Morphe 9c jewel palette that i’ve been looking for the past month . A totally unoriginal palette but the colours in it are really me but then again i have a ton of those colours in my collections. In my look i used the Too Faced peanut butter and honey palette,  the semi sweet palette and the ND lila palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I’m like @fur4elise i see something new and shiny and i want. So this past week with the spring launch i came very close to purchased a LOT of things for .... a lot of things i already have . Pat McGrath, Natasha Denona to name a few even [email protected] Morphe WTH?! So today i did some swatch and a look. I swatched to see if i had dupes and show others that la vie en rose palette from Pat is not original and you have a lot of the same colour in the ND Lila palette. Also i recreate a look this morning that used similar colours in the Morphe 9c jewel palette that i’ve been looking for the past month . A totally unoriginal palette but the colours in it are really me but then again i have a ton of those colours in my collections. In my look i used the Too Faced peanut butter and honey palette,  the semi sweet palette and the ND lila palette.
> View attachment 63448
> 
> View attachment 63449



*Very nice! Love the hair too! 

 Well...I have to confess low/no buy peeps. I bought the PMcG Bronze Ambition palette! 
I am excited about it. I have approximately one PMcG lipstick and have declined all of her other releases.
I really love the look of this palette inside and out. 

If it's any consolation, I used a Sephora gift card and got 8% back from Ebates.


Winning...and yes that is the bronze cup in honor of the bronze palette *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 15, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Very nice! Love the hair too!
> 
> Well...I have to confess low/no buy peeps. I bought the PMcG Bronze Ambition palette!
> I am excited about it. I have approximately one PMcG lipstick and have declined all of her other releases.
> ...



Lol rewarding yourself hum .... yes i saw your comment on the other thread haha i’m still lemming the platinum palette maybe at the Sephora vib sale .... but i really do think i will keep me money for some Sonia g brushes that are still in my cart waiting for me.  I still think MY problem is that i’m more interested in the colour story  then eyeshadow it self and by looking closely in my collection i  can recreate the inspired look i just need to stop being lazy and look thru my collection and used what i have


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (lid)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 27, 2018)

Sunday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly (mainly under the eyes and the centre of my face)
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (for spot concealing)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare (just dabbed over the top)


----------



## LadyBug13 (Mar 28, 2018)

March check-in! 

Purchased: $0.00 ($226.22 to date)
Used up: None
Decluttered: None 

On the horizon: I am at the tail end of some products to finish up in April. I may participate in the VIB sale but I don't have anything from Sephora that I need at the moment. Also, due to an issue with a MAC order I placed back in December, I got a $50 e-gift card from them that I want to use next month.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 1, 2018)

*Purchases:*

*Beauty related*
*Nothing! *

*Clothing and accessories*- I purchased a pair of Eileen fisher jeans for over 70% off on Ebay to re-place my old pair. I need to recycle my old pair back to Eileen Fisher.

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $0.00-total spent for the year 105.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*

*Gave away:* nothing this month

*Disposed of: nothing this month*


*Used Up: Whamisa  cleansing cream-I opened up my back up*

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.

*On The Horizon: *

I know I said that I was good on brushes, this is an area of weakness for me, I plan on buying 5 Sonia G brushes,  4 face and 1 Eye brush, also 2 eye brushes from Chikuhodo GSN line; they are sitting in my cart at Beautylish.  I’ve decided that I’m going to pull the trigger next month(April). The brushes I’ m getting however, are unique, as I do not have dupes for these in my current collection. I plan to purchase 3 more Sonia G eye brushes,  and the sculpt 3 brush, in the future, summer(ish) I’m still lusting after the Natasha Denona sunset palette, and I thought of buying it to replace the Viseart Warm mattes palette, but with the mixed reviews of the recent palette released(tropic palette?), and it being sold out at Beautylish, I’m wondering of the formula will be the same? when it does come back in stock? Hmm…I think I’m still undecided about buying it, we'll see. Other than that, I’m not really tempted by any of the new eyeshadow palette releases. I thought for sure I'd be a goner with the Viseart new palette releases but there are some mixed reviews on those too, and since the minx palette didn't work out for me, I'm safe! I’m just admiring everyone’s purchases. 

I’m shopping my makeup stash, I’m still  using the Coloured Raine queen of hearts eyeshadow palette. I honestly have to say that I’m liking this exercise as I’m learning what eyeshadow finishes I like and what I’m really not too fond of.

*Happy Easter everyone!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2018)

Nothing purchased or decrappified in March for me, either, makeup-wise.

I should mention in here for newer people that I'm not on a low-buy on skincare, haircare, or nails because I tend to only buy what I need (or want, in regards to nail polish, which doesn't happen super often for me) in those categories.

Easter face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (just where I'm most porous)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night (lid blended up slightly above the crease. Haven't used this colour in ages!)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (to blend out harsh lines)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (outer corner and outer third-ish of lower lash line)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 2, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ March 2018
Happy Spring Ladies! 

And Hello Spring Cleaning!
I took a few days off from work last week leading up to the holiday weekend. Hubs and I got lots of around-the-house chores and small projects done. It feels so good to refresh as we move further into spring. 

Purchases:
NARS Coucher de Soleil Palette  I could not refuse something that translates to “sunset.’ 

Cerave Foaming Cleanser & Cerave Skin Renewing Serum (back up tube) – BOGO 50% + $7.00 coupons

L’Oreal Voluminous X Fiber Mascara – Dual End. I wanted to try this because it comes with a black primer. I also purchased a tube of the Superstar Red Carpet. Also, dual ended with primer.

Ulta: 
TIGI Bedhead Foxy Curls Hi Def Spray & TIGI BFC Mousse – 2 for $20 sale
John Frieda Precision Foam Colour. $8.50 in Ulta coupons

Sephora: Pat McGrath Sublime Bronze Ambition Palette. I succumbed to the magic of metallic. I used a gift card I got from Ebates in January and got 8% back in my Ebates account, so it was almost like getting a freebie…lol!

Rollover of +$32.78 from February. Total spent for March = -$148.71
50% of total spent in March 2017.  Still on track!

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:
Gave Away:
Physicians Formula Blushes; UD Vice 2 Palette; Touch In Sol Mini – Bright light gold duo – Too light for me; Mac Glitter Samples; LA Splash Glitters/Loose Shadows = One happy student worker!

Non-Makeup: 
I took several bags of clothing and household stuffs  to the Good Will. I continue to do a great job of letting things go. Curating my actual clothing wardrobe, like I am curating my makeup wardrobe. 

Disposed Of:
(4) Physician’s Formula Bronzer Pans; Several old tarte holiday palettes

Mascara Minis: 
Buxom (meh)
Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir (I would buy this again)
YSL The Shock (smells like dish soap, but love the formula)
Too Faced Better Than Sex (don’t care for the brand, like the mascara)
MAC Upward Lash (meh) 
Lancome Monsieur Big (yuck, clumpy messy)

Used Up:
Frizz Ease Dream Curls Spray – Meh product
OGX Nourishing Coconut Milk Weightless Mousse - Meh. Replaced with the TIGI BFC
OGX Coconut Anti Breakage Serum - My go too for detangling after I wash my hair. Had a back-up.
TIGI Bedhead Masterpiece Hairspray (mini can)

Will Dispose Of:
YUP! I see (5) pre-made palettes going! 
My original UD Naked. Old old old. UD Naked 2 & Naked 3 – I will give those to a student worker. 
ABH Mario & ABH Modern Renaissance are also on the give away list. I just don’t reach for them. I am truly editing down to what I am reaching for.

On The Horizon: 
I did a pre-sale (the actual purchase will be April 15th) at Younkers for the Estee Lauder gift event. I am replenishing my Double Wear Foundation in a new shade, 4W2 Toasty Toffee. EL added shades to the line since the last time I was matched. And sure enough, they added a shade that is a better match to my undertone and shade.  I also selected the new Bronze Goddess Highlighter. I skipped on it for 2 years and it is a lovely formula. This will kill my budget for April, but I am okay with it.

EL Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Still love this! 

I am not sure how I am feeling about the Sephora spring sale. I have a $50 g/c I can use. My  list is short. If I am going to splurge it would be for 2 of the new Guerlain Rouge G Lipstick cases and maybe one of the new red shades. Other than that…meh.

Non- Beauty/ Fitness:
Fitbit Versa ~ 
I am thinking of trying Fitbit again. I have been with Polar for years…but I am bored with the limited band choices and the technology has really not been updated…a girl wants options. I love the look of the new Versa (which will be coming out later this month). It kind of looks like an Apple watch  And I like all of the features. I am always game for new technology to up my fitness game. 

Favorites of the Month  :
Pat McGrath MTHRSHP Sublime Bronze Ambition Eyeshadow Palette – Hands down one of the nicest eyeshadow formulas! I broke my no buy on pre-made e/s palettes and I do not regret it! I will use every shade in the palette. The only other pre-made palette I have that I use all of the shades is the newer UD Naked Heat.

And that's all she wrote for March...Have a great week!*


----------



## lenchen (Apr 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Low Buy Check-In ~ March 2018
> Happy Spring Ladies!
> **
> And Hello Spring Cleaning!
> ...


*Great job Furelise! April is going to be an expensive month for me!*


----------



## veronikawithak (Apr 5, 2018)

*March Check-In

*$44.80 sunscreen

Total in 2018: $387.00/$1,000.00 (average $129.00/month)


----------



## leonah (Apr 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Low Buy Check-In ~ March 2018
> Happy Spring Ladies!
> 
> And Hello Spring Cleaning!
> ...



great work. but why the mario palette? I never got a hold of it and I'm still sad. you could always sell it to someone? I'm also trying to declutter through my makeup products soon but have too much going on right now but in the summer I will go ham lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 8, 2018)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown - Downtown Cool Palette
-- Cool Brown (brows)
-- Grey (lid)
-- Cool Grey (outer corner and outer part of lower lashline)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (inner corner)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
* NARS Velvet Lipglide - Unlaced


----------



## ramarose (Apr 9, 2018)

So, I want to join this! I’ve done low buys before and honestly I feel ok with the amount of makeup I buy annually at this point. HOWEVER! I feel that I have a lot that just sits. At what point do you back to Mac lipsticks? I definitely have some that are going on 10 years old... I know I shouldn’t use them and tbh typically don’t... but honestly don’t want them to sit around for no reason either. Has anyone back to mac’d large chunks of their collection for new versions of their favorites? Thanks


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 9, 2018)

ramarose said:


> So, I want to join this! I’ve done low buys before and honestly I feel ok with the amount of makeup I buy annually at this point. HOWEVER! I feel that I have a lot that just sits. At what point do you back to Mac lipsticks? I definitely have some that are going on 10 years old... I know I shouldn’t use them and tbh typically don’t... but honestly don’t want them to sit around for no reason either. Has anyone back to mac’d large chunks of their collection for new versions of their favorites? Thanks




*About 2 1/2 years ago I dekluttered my entire MAC lipstick, Lipglass & Dazzleglass collection. It was many many years old. The glosses went right to B2M. All of them had chemical smells that clearly told me they were off. I had so many unused lipsticks it was ridiculous. Some still in their original boxes. I was able to give away some and then the rest that had use were also B2M. I never had replacement in mind when I did this.

I have approximately 5 LE MAC lipsticks in my wardrobe now. And I use them...lol. Now that I am super selective about what I am buying, I do not ever see purchasing products that will sit unused.
*


----------



## lenchen (Apr 9, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *About 2 1/2 years ago I dekluttered my entire MAC lipstick, Lipglass & Dazzleglass collection. It was many many years old. The glosses went right to B2M. All of them had chemical smells that clearly told me they were off. I had so many unused lipsticks it was ridiculous. Some still in their original boxes. I was able to give away some and then the rest that had use were also B2M. I never had replacement in mind when I did this.
> 
> I have approximately 5 LE MAC lipsticks in my wardrobe now. And I use them...lol. Now that I am super selective about what I am buying, I do not ever see purchasing products that will sit unused.
> *



*same here, when I first started in 2013 I had over 40 MAC lipsticks, and 20+ lipglasses a lot of them went bad, I got rid of the lipsticks and B2M the containers. some of the back to MAC I shared with my cousin, and the rest I used B2M on the 5 permanent shades that actually wore. Today I have 6 MAC lipsticks in rotation including 1  LE.*


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 9, 2018)

ramarose said:


> So, I want to join this! I’ve done low buys before and honestly I feel ok with the amount of makeup I buy annually at this point. HOWEVER! I feel that I have a lot that just sits. At what point do you back to Mac lipsticks? I definitely have some that are going on 10 years old... I know I shouldn’t use them and tbh typically don’t... but honestly don’t want them to sit around for no reason either. Has anyone back to mac’d large chunks of their collection for new versions of their favorites? Thanks



My collection was SO large that I decided to just throw it in the recycling bin because it would’ve been a nightmare to B2M.  It was a horrible feeling and I remind myself not to collect, but to use what I purchase.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2018)

ramarose said:


> So, I want to join this! I’ve done low buys before and honestly I feel ok with the amount of makeup I buy annually at this point. HOWEVER! I feel that I have a lot that just sits. At what point do you back to Mac lipsticks? I definitely have some that are going on 10 years old... I know I shouldn’t use them and tbh typically don’t... but honestly don’t want them to sit around for no reason either. Has anyone back to mac’d large chunks of their collection for new versions of their favorites? Thanks



In my case, not large chunks since I don't have anywhere near as large a stash as others on Specktra do, but every so often when I'm "done" with something I set it aside for B2M (assuming it's eligible). But if you've got a massive amount, it may be a better idea just to recycle most of it and, if you do want to B2M for something, only set aside enough products so you can get what you want.

Today's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Babyface (all over lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale (most of upper lashline and about a third across the lower lashline)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Apr 16, 2018)

ramarose said:


> I feel that I have a lot that just sits. At what point do you back to Mac lipsticks?





Now MAC has a B2M tracking feature so you probably can just bring in whatever you have without having to count it up or redeem your free product until you’re ready


----------



## ramarose (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you for all the advice! 
    So.. I’ve started decluttering. Anything I never use that is still under two years old I’m giving to my cousin. Anything super old or used up went in the trash. I have 60 MAC lip products... ugh. I feel like I collected too much and barely use any of it. But I’m also not ready to part with all of it. 
     Anyone know if you can back to Mac at the counters inside of Ulta?? I called and the girl seemed unsure, but I know the counter in Macy’s always did it but they closed...
     My plan right now is to start doing my makeup every day and forcing myself to wear lipstick daily. I’m starting a more professional job so I’ll need to be more ready looking anyways. Then to slowly back to Mac the items I just shouldn’t be using anymore to get a new set of basics. I just have gotten to the point where my collection is wasteful... I have probably 30 NARS lip products as well (these are newer and I’d like to start using them up) and a handful of random brands. It’s just emotionally hard on me to get rid of anything which is kind of sad but oh well we gotta start somewhere!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 22, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (where I'm most porous)
* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer (on my chin where I've been dealing with a breakout)
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly (under eyes and across and around the nose)
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (spot concealing)
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease)
* mix of Copperplate + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale (lid; I wanted to create a more mid-tone greyish-purple shade. A so-so result.)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected (more crease blending)
* mix of Unexpected + Fairytale (outer half of lower lashline)
* Sephora Contour Waterproof Eye Pencil - 5th Avenue (lower waterline)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick (dabbed over top of Blankety; really nice combo)


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 22, 2018)

ramarose said:


> Thank you for all the advice!
> So.. I’ve started decluttering. Anything I never use that is still under two years old I’m giving to my cousin. Anything super old or used up went in the trash. I have 60 MAC lip products... ugh. I feel like I collected too much and barely use any of it. But I’m also not ready to part with all of it.
> Anyone know if you can back to Mac at the counters inside of Ulta?? I called and the girl seemed unsure, but I know the counter in Macy’s always did it but they closed...
> My plan right now is to start doing my makeup every day and forcing myself to wear lipstick daily. I’m starting a more professional job so I’ll need to be more ready looking anyways. Then to slowly back to Mac the items I just shouldn’t be using anymore to get a new set of basics. I just have gotten to the point where my collection is wasteful... I have probably 30 NARS lip products as well (these are newer and I’d like to start using them up) and a handful of random brands. It’s just emotionally hard on me to get rid of anything which is kind of sad but oh well we gotta start somewhere!



It’s very hard.  But, once you get over that initial hurdle, it’ll slowly get better.  I’m finding myself enjoying the art of applying make-up.  I still purchase quality products, but not a large quantity like before.  I don’t beat myself up about not finishing up cosmetics as long as I’m using them because realistically I can’t finish ALL of them.  I don’t live a lifestyle where I can wear make-up day and night.


----------



## ramarose (Apr 26, 2018)

So I went and b2m six old face powders etc to get started. Lips are next. Starting by throwing out my two oldest MAC Viva Glam lips since you can’t b2m them. Rip C
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
yndi and Nikki ????????????


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2018)

ramarose said:


> So I went and b2m six old face powders etc to get started. Lips are next. Starting by throwing out my two oldest MAC Viva Glam lips since you can’t b2m them. Rip C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Great job @ramarose ! I remember how hard it was to let go...but then I was free to make better, smarter, new selections for my collection.  Have fun with it! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 26, 2018)

ramarose said:


> So I went and b2m six old face powders etc to get started. Lips are next. Starting by throwing out my two oldest MAC Viva Glam lips since you can’t b2m them. Rip C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't B2M _for_ them, but you can B2M them for a permanent lipstick.


----------



## ramarose (Apr 26, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> You can't B2M _for_ them, but you can B2M them for a permanent lipstick.



What!!! Getting them out of the trash lol. I thought you couldn’t do either !


----------



## LadyBug13 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey y'all,
Checking in for April...


*Purchases: ($250.97...$477.19 to date)
*
Dove Anti-Perspirant- Powder (2) ($8.99)

MAC ($39.29...I used a $50 gift card so the original price would have been $89.29): Extra Dimension Skinfinish (Whisper of Gilt...this was an impulse buy as it's permanent now. I now have 3 highlighters, which is a lot for me), Haute and Naughty Waterproof Lash Mascara (full size complimentary when I placed my order), Prep+Prime Skin Base Visage (complimentary), Pro-Longwear Concealer (NC42 and NC45)

Sephora ($182.31): Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair Synchronized Recovery Complex II, Fresh Black Tea Kombucha Facial Treatment Essence, Fresh Seaberry Exfoliating Soap, Kat Von D Signature Brow Precision Pencil (Dark Brown), Ole Henriksen Face the Truth Gel Cleanser

The Ordinary ($20.39) (directly from the site because their products are continuously out of stock on Sephora's site! Grrrrrr): Caffeine Solution 5%, Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution


*Used Up: *Dove Advanced Care Caring Coconut Antiperspirant Deodorant, MAC Brow Pencil (Spiked...my favorite brow product. Not sure if MAC discontinued the shade, and I got the KVD pencil as a replacement), MAC Next To Nothing Pressed Powder (Medium Deep...I liked this powder. I think I'll buy it in Dark when I use up my other pressed powder. It definitely has more overage than the Face Colour), Ole Henriksen Face the Truth Gel Cleanser (I really like this and repurchased during the VIB sale. Not sure if I'll go back to my Origins Checks and Balances after I'm done with my new bottle), Origins A Perfect World Creamy Body Cleanser with White Tea (it got the job done)

*Decluttered: *MAC Lipglass (C Thru), Ole HenriksenInvigorating Night Transformation Gel

*For May*: I don't intend to may any purchases in May, and want to focus on finishing up more products since I bought a lot this month. 

Edit: I need to revisit if I want to do a purchasing amount cutoff for the remainder of the year. $477 is almost 5 months looks more excessive. I don’t have any immediate needs as far as skincare, haircare and body care goes, but I do plan to support the MAC X Aaliyah launch with a purchase in June. Also, I’m VIB Rouge for the remainder of 2018, and I see no reason to maintain that status. But I’m $123 away from MAC Select Obsessed tier.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2018)

*nods* You can turn your Viva Glams in; you just can't choose one for your freebie (and understandably so!).

For April: No new makeup purchased!

Yesterday's FOTD...
* MAC Fix+ (as a spray-on primer)
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ April 2018*
 I totally blew the budget to take advantage of some spring sales. *

Purchases:

Sephora* ~ 15% Coupon: 2 of the new Guerlain Rouge G Lipstick Cases. I can alternate use with the existing lipstick shades I have. I also purchased the shade #214  Brick Red.

*Younkers *~  Estee Lauder GWP Event ~ I was matched to a new shade of Estee Lauder DW foundation and love it. I did a pre-order in March to take advantage of the deluxe gift with purchase. I also purchased the new Bronze Goddess Highlighter. The sales woman spoiled me rotten and gave me a ton of other freebies when I picked up my order. 

*Neiman Marcus* ~ $50 of $100 Coupon: 
I went ahead and splurged on some full size, high-end mascara I would not normally purchase  Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Mascara and Lancome Definicils Mascara (I  got a free deluxe mini too).

 I also purchased the Givenchy LE Le Rouge Lunar New Year Lipstick (#musthaveallthereds) ~ The packaging 

 Shiseido Facial Cotton ~ Everyone raves about these cotton pads and I wanted to give them a try! At 50% off it was a good deal. 

*Smashbox *~ SB x Vlada:  Rosemantic Petal Metal Highlighter and Be Legendary Petal Metal Liquid Lipstick in Rose Magic. It was love at first sight. I had $21 in SmashCash in my account, so it was as good as getting it on sale!  I have been wearing the lip color on the daily.

*Ulta *~ 20% Coupon: 
For makeup, I purchased the new BECCA Gradient Sunlit Bronzer (Sunset Waves),
NARSissist Wanted Power Pack Lip Kit (Hot Reds of course!  ), and NYX Angel Veil Primer (My drugstore dupe for Hourglass!) 

I also picked up my Nexxus shampoo, OGX conditioner and Frieda hair color. This is why I really like ULTA. I can get mid/high end products right along with my drugstore stuffs.

*No Rollover.* The total spent in April 18, $365,  is equivalent to the amount I spent in April 17. I think because there were numerous sales again this year like last year in April. The upside, money spent was cash in hand. No new credit card debt! Looking back, I spent a hefty chunk of change in May 17. Looking forward, I am confident that for May of 18 I won’t spend nearly as much. I just don't have the much of a lust list anymore...and that is okay!
*
Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:

Gave Away: *
As predicted last month: UD Naked 2 & Naked 3 and the ABH Mario. I decided to keep the ABH MR palette and make better use of it! Also gave away my KVD Rust quad. 4 Cover Girl new lip liners. 
*
Disposed of: *
As predicted last month:  Original UD Naked. L’oreal Infallible lip liner.

BR P50 1970 Lotion – I tried this for a full year and was not fully convinced that it was doing my skin any good. I had just a tiny bit left, so pitched it. I will not repurchase.
*
Mascara Disposal Round-Up:*
UD Perversion Mascara mini - Meh
Chanel Beaut des Cils Primer & Le Volume Chanel minis - Nice products, too expensive
L’oreal Voluminous Paradise Lash - Would purchase again
L’oreal Voluminous Primer - Got this as a freebie, would purchase again 
Diorshow Iconic Overcurl - I like the mascara, but not the price. For some reason I was not thrilled with the full size tube .
Cover Girl Clump Crusher - This is a regular in my rotating mascaras, would purchase again

*Used Up:*
Cerave Skin Renewing Serum - Already had a back-up
Hourglass Mineral Veil Mini – I like this primer, not the price. And as I mentioned above the NYX is a perfect dupe. 

*Will Dispose Of: *
Don’t have anything on my list at the moment. Which tells me I am getting closer and closer to a wardrobe of stuff I am actually using! 
*
Favorites of the Month  :*

*My OG MAC 165 brush! *This limited edition brush launched in the “Brunette, Blonde, and Redhead” collection in early 2009. Turns out this beauty is great for precise placement of blush & highlighter.

*On The Horizon: 
Beauty Stuffs:*
Ummmm…the LE Guerlain Terracotta Sous Les Palmiers 

Kate Somerville F&F sale – For refill of the ExfoliKate Cleanser Daily Foaming Wash

A Deciem / The Ordinary order, to restock some of my staples: Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution, AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution, Resveratrol 3% + Ferulic Acid 3%, & Salicylic Acid 2% Solution
*
Non-Beauty/ Fitness:*
I am still planning to purchase the Fitbit Versa. It was released mid-April. I was waiting for solid reviews and so far they are good. Now I am just waiting for a sale and/or to use a reward  to cut the price.

*And that is April. So happy spring is finally here...we actually had snow 10 days ago! It was crazy! 
Also, I am finally walking puppy again early morning. It just makes the rest of my day so much better to be outside, in fresh air. It is good for both of us. Now & again, I can get grumpy man to walk with us too. 

 Hope you all have a great weekend! x0x0x*


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (May 4, 2018)

I’m in the process of moving twice.  So, it gave me a good look at my entire current collection.  It fit in a 49.5L duffle, 1 Zucca, 1 MAC artist tote and a bit of overflow.  That’s a bit nuts!!!  I think that’s more than enough.  This includes everything from make-up to brushes.


----------



## lenchen (May 4, 2018)

*Purchases: **Yeah, I went crazy this month!!*

*Beauty related: *I purchased 4 Sonia G face brushes, 4 Sonia G eye brushes, and 2 Chikuhodo eye brushes from the GSN series (a few more eye brushes from Sonia G than I planned). I also purchased Cover FX power play foundation with the 25% trends and family sale Cover fx had.I did not participate in Sephora's spring VIB sale.


*Clothing and accessories*- I picked up a linen jumpsuit from my favorite seller from ETSY comfortable, and ethically made.

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $533.00-total spent for the year 638.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *

*Gave away:* Fenty Beauty foundation, while the color match was great, and I like the look, I prefer non transferable foundations like double wear, MUFE face and body, and my new CoverFX power play. 

*Disposed of: nothing this month*


*Used Up: *SU:UM37 waterfall lotion, opened up my last back up

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.

*On The Horizon: *

I purchased Cover fx power play this month and I have been using it all month, I absolutely love it! usually in the Sumer I switch from my MUFE face and body and use my double wear as it has staying power in the sometimes humid Michigan summers, so yes, I'm going to pick up my trusty double wear in shade 6W1, I have a $30 gift card for GHD and I need to purchase a travel hair dryer, a travel sized P50 1970 lotion, and I need to pick up some mascara from essence to try. I'm really tempted by the 2 newer Becca highlighter released suitable for darker skin tones, but I have enough highlighters already at 6! that's a lot for me, I love them but I don't NEED them, I also want to look into the Dior foundation; I have a few gift cards from Nordstrom so this is a maybe..I did get samples to try. 


*Favorites of the month:
*I'm still loving the queen of hearts eyeshadow palette, and one of my own palette creations, my Sonia G brushes, I have been using them all month, my Chikuhodo Z1 brush, my coverFX Powerplay foundation, and Makeup Geek Ablaze highlighter. My favorite highlighter of all time!


----------



## lenchen (May 5, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Low Buy Check-In ~ April 2018*
> I totally blew the budget to take advantage of some spring sales. *
> 
> Purchases:
> ...


I love the MAC 165 brush!! I use that brush frequently. It's also one of the brushes I kept, when I purged most of my MAC face brushes.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 6, 2018)

FOTD...
* MAC Fix+ (as primer)
* ABH Stick Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Friend Zone
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare (also attempted to use this as a cream blush, but I didn't use enough)


----------



## shellygrrl (May 13, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* ABH Stick Foundation - Porcelain (this is getting decrappified -- something that, in hindsight, I probably should have done a while ago)
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild megaplump Mascara (bottom lashes)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (around perimeter of face)
* MAC Strobe Cream (also around perimeter of face)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (transition shade)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
-- Cool Grey (brows, lid, and lower lashline)
-- Grey (crease)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara (top lashes)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Mascara (bottom lashes)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (cheekbone and inner corner highlight)
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety (middle of lips)


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2018)

It's looking like May is another no-buy month for me! (It'll be broken in either June or July, as I need to repurchase mascara.)

I got rid of my ABH stick foundation and my wet'n'wild mascara.

FOTD...
* MAC Fix+ (as primer)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## jennyap (Jun 1, 2018)

Well I made it to the end of May on a no-buy. Broke the streak (which actually went back to November) today by picking up 2 items from the MAC Mirage Noir collection. Twig has been on my try/maybe buy list for a long time, and the packaging pushed me over the edge. That was all I'd planned to get, but when I swatched the shadows Sun, Tan & Repeat totally won me over.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2018)

Super quick face...

* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## lenchen (Jun 5, 2018)

*Purchases: I was on my best behavior this month after going crazy last month*

*Beauty related: *I usedone of my Nordstrom gift cards and purchased the African organics neroli infused Marla oil-I love it!, I used a portion of Sephora gift card and purchased the MUFE skin tint in shade #10 , so far so good. With my own cash, I purchased 2 essence mascaras for $8.00, and a travel sized P50 lotion.

*Clothing and accessories*- I  was so impressed wth the linen jumpsuit from that ETSY seller that I purchased some wide leg midi pants

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $570.00-total spent for the year 678.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *

*Gave away:* My Marc Jacobs brushes, I gave them to my mom. In my opinion, They really didn't perform any better than the Zoeva synthethic brushes that I owned. She loves them however an is very happy.

*Disposed of: *nothing again this month

*Used Up: *Whamisa foaming cleanser, SU:UM cleansing balm-opened app my last back-up

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.
*On The Horizon: *
The GHD travel hair dryer, I changed my mind on the Dior foundation after trying a sample, looked great but at hour #4  my face was shiny! this wouldn't have happened with the power play or the Estee Lauder double wear, so I think I'm good there.

*Favorites of the month:
*Queen of hearts eyeshadow palette, Makeup Geek Ablaze highlighter, Sonia G brushes, my Chikohoudo and Wayne Goss brushes.  Skincare: My. Samuel Jordan retinol infused oil, Differin gel, and the whams moisture rich toner brings the moisture back to my face as sometimes it's really dry using retinol treatments.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 10, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly (mixed with a drop of argan oil and a little bit of leftover foundation)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (outer portion of lower lashline)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 12, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ May 2018
Happy late spring/early summer ladies! *Just a little behind the eight ball for my check-in…better late than not 

*Purchases:

Kate Somerville F&F sale – I got a refill of the ExfoliKate Cleanser Daily Foaming Wash

CeraVe Foaming Facial Cleanser – While at a drugstore price point, this is a great daily cleanser.

Herbivore Blue Tansy Resurfacing Clarity Mask - .50 oz jar (eBay)

Deciem / The Ordinary order:  Staples restock -  Glycolic Acid 7% Toning Solution, AHA 30% + BHA 2% Peeling Solution, Resveratrol 3% + Ferulic Acid 3%, & Salicylic Acid 2% Solution, Vitamin C Suspension 23% + HA Spheres 2%, Lactic Acid 10% + HA 2%

Total spent in May 18 - $91.26. Rollover is a grand whopping total of $8.74
*And as I thought, my total for May 2018 is about 1/5th what I spent in May 2017! Winning! I see the same thing happening for June

*Fitness Stuffs ~ 
I got my FitBit Versa! *And I love it! A major step up from the Polar A370. I like the app and the personalization options. It is a fun piece of technology.



*I also ordered a 12 pack of Versa bands from Amazon – *I love color options and for $39 I got a nice selection. These bands are as good as the FitBit brand bands.

*New running shoes! Hoka One One Graviota. *This brand and model got great reviews. I was able to find a brand new pair at 30% off on eBay. They are super light, super plushy and super comfortable.

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:
Gave Away: Nothing.

Disposed of: Mascara Disposal Round-up:
The only thing to go in May was a mini Lancome Cils Booster XL primer. I opened a backup.

Used Up:
NYX Angel Veil Mini – I like this primer and the price. Opened backup.

2 samples Herbivore Blue Tansy Resurfacing Clarity Mask

ELANR Serum – Opened 1.7 oz. bottle backup

Ordinary Niacinamide – Opened backup

Bite Agave Lip Balm – I scooped out as much as I could. I am using the one from my purse now.

TIGI Bedhead Masterpiece Hairspray mini

Will Dispose Of/ Give Away:I don’t have anything on either list at the moment. 

Favorites of the Month  :

Shiseido Facial Cotton – *Yup! After saying I would never spent that kind of money on cotton pads…I really like them. Super soft. Next sale I will get another pack or 2. I only use a pad a day for toner, so they will last.

*Herbivore Blue Tansy Resurfacing Clarity Mask – *On a recommendation from a student worker, I got 2 samples and then a small jar. I have used it for almost a full month and love what it has done for my skin. In that short of a time, I feel this product had done more for me than the BR P1970 Lotion I ditched.

*In Heavy Rotation:
Smashbox Vlada Rosemantic Highlighter, Stila Jezebel Shimmer & Glow Liquid eye shadow, MAC Pleasure Model blush (from the Nutcracker Sweet Copper Face compact), MAC Tarji Glow & Highlight the Truth MSF

On My Radar:
Tatcha Beautyberry Lipstick  15% off sale until June 10th.

Still have the LE Guerlain Terracotta Sous Les Palmiers and Route Des Iles on my must/lust list. 

I need a hairspray. I have used up my TIGI minis.

I also need a refill of my Skindinavia setting spray. *In the meantime, I poured my nearly full bottle of MAC Fix+ into my empty Skindinavia bottle. I love the sprayer component. It has a finer mist than the Fix+ bottle.*

Wayne Goss recently talked about the brand QRxLabs and their skincare line. I am seriously considering trying one of their higher percentage glycolic acid peels.

Life Blah Blah:

*I got an early start on planting annual flowers in the beginning of May. I put some around our mailbox and in pots for the front porch. I was closely supervised by puppy and she approved. 




And in other happy news, hubs helped me put a veggie garden bed in our backyard. Yay! In a prior life, I had a good-sized garden and have wanted one since we moved into our house in 2014. Happy green thumb dance! It is only 8’ x 12’ but I think it is a good size to start with. We picked up seeds and seedlings for cherry tomatoes, broccoli, cucumbers, peas, green beans & sweet peppers. Hubs wanted strawberries, so we got those too. I also got assorted herbs for cooking…Fingers crossed I still have a bit of a green thumb.




*That about sums up my check-in. I hope you are all happy, healthy and having some summer fun. *We have no big plans here. Hub's work season is shaping up to be super busy. It's all good though. It means we can take a nice vacation in January. All in all life is good.  x0x0x


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2018)

FOTD...
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly (mixed with a drop of argan oil)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Grey (base colour on lid, blended up above the crease; also used as a facial contour)
--- Cool Grey (brows)
--- Brunette (outer corners of lashlines)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (lid)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm trying to purchase only LE, discounted/sale items and replacements for a while and I've been really good about that so far. The only exception has been the Lancôme Absolute Powder (I'm on a luminous skin kick). It's more than I thought it was, but not nearly as much as in years past, and it has been six months (I still haven't VIB'd). 

Purchases since January: 

- Bobbi Brown Corrector in Very Deep Bisque (I'm on the last little bit of my current pot) 
- Bobbi Brown Skin Long-Wear foundation in Walnut
- CoverFX Illuminating Setting Powder in Deep 
- Fashion Fair Illuminating Powder in Earth (_this shade is d/c in the US and friend was nice enough to grab it for me on a trip to London_)
- FENTY Metallic Killawatt Foil Highlighters in Mimosa Sunrise/Sangria Sunset & 7daywknd/Poolside 
- FENTY Pro Filt'r foundation in 450
- Lancôme Absolute Power in Absolue Golden
- Laura Mercier Mineral Illuminating Powder in Candlelight & Starlight
- Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Setting Powder in Translucent Medium Deep 
- MAC Extra Dimension Blushes in Hard to Get & Hushed Tones 
- MAC Glow Kit in Beaming Blush 
- NARS Erdem Blush in Love Me
- NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Hazelnut (nearly out of my current tube) 
- NARS Radiance Primer
- NYX Duo Chromatic Illuminating Powder in Crushed Bloom 
- Sephora Spice Market Blush Palette 
- Too Faced Unicorn Tears Bronzer 
- Urban Decay x Kristen Leanne Kaleidoscope Dreams Palette
- Urban Decay x Kristen Leanne Vice Liquid Lipstick in Pulse 
- Urban Decay x Kristen Leanne Vice Lipsticks in Cloud 9 & Spellbound 

I used up a MAC Studio Lights (I bought several b/u's way back in the day) and Back2MAC twice this year plus tossed my old MUFE Ultra HD foundation and a NYX lip gloss (and I'm about to toss my NARS All-Day Luminous foundation as well).


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2018)

I'll have my half-year overview coming up in the next post. But first! Today's face...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey and Cool Brown (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Malt (all over lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale (outer corner and down toward halfway across upper lashline, then roughly halfway across lower lashline)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (tight to outer corners of lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 1, 2018)

And now for the big half-year update... which is a bit uneventful, given I ended up not buying any makeup from February to May.

*No Buy*
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes -- None purchased!

Pigments -- None purchased!

Eyeshadow primer -- None purchased!

Face primers -- None purchased!

Mascara -- Purchased a replacement Clinique High Impact last night.

*Proceed with Caution*
Brow products -- Nothing purchased. Still have an eye on a couple of brow pens (namely, MAC's in Spiked, along with a couple of shades of the Burberry one).

Single eyeshadows -- None purchased. Still have eyes on quite a few.

Eyeliner pencils -- I'm plotting out a Sephora order for next month (my birth month! I want the Bite gift set). I'll likely replace 5th Avenue then. 

Bronzers -- I've also found a couple of bronzers I like, and I'll pick one to order next month (the current front runner is Sephora's in Los Cabos. 

Lipsticks -- Nothing purchased so far, but I may buy a NARS Lodhi replacement next month, too.

Setting powders -- Still thinking about this, but this may be on the backburner for a bit.

Contour -- Still would like a cream contour product, but it's not strictly a need. Backburner.

Lipliners -- I now have two wishlisted, but I don't think I'm in much of a hurry to buy them.

Lipglosses -- Still a couple that I want that I haven't purchased yet.

*Points of Focus*
Foundation -- I tossed my ABH Stick Foundation. I haven't reached for my MUFE one for a while. I'm still wanting something with a more luminous finish and have a few contenders. (Weirdly I also have a few other foundations wishlisted that aren't luminous per se but that look interesting. Maybe I'm a bit more of a foundation-phile than I thought?) 

Concealers -- I still want Tarte Shape Tape at some point, but I think I'm going to put concealer on the backburner for now, as I'm enjoying what I've got. (I've also not needed to spot conceal a ton so yay!)

Blushes -- Still need to replace NARS Sex Appeal.

Brushes -- Still intend to work on tightening this up.

Highlighters -- Still eyeing Becca SSP in Pearl.

----

For the second half of the year...

*No Buy*
* Pre-made eyeshadow palettes
* Pigments
* Primers (eyeshadow or face)
* Mascara (until December/January 2019)

*Proceed with Caution*
* Brow products
* Single eyeshadows
* Eyeliner pencils
* Bronzers
* Lipsticks
* Setting powders
* Contour products
* Lipliners
* Lipglosses
* Concealers

*Points of Focus*
* Foundation
* Blushes
* Brushes
* Highlighters


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Update for May and June!

*MAY* 
Purchased: None
Used Up: 

Elizabeth and James Rose rollerball

MAC Cleanse Off Oil 
Decluttered: None

*JUNE*
Purchased: 

MAC ($279.84)
Beauty Blender Pro
Cleanse Off Oil/Tranquil 
Creamsheen Glass- Boy Bait 
Eye Brows Styler- Spiked 
Lipglass (1 In A Million, Bittersweet Me, Brooklyn Born)
Creamsheen gloss- Boy Bait 
Lipstick (Hot Like…, More Than a Woman, Try Again)
Strobe Cream- Peachlite
Studio Fix Power Plus Foundation- NC45

Sephora ($151.58)
Ole Henriksen (Cold Plunge Pore Mask, Transforming Walnut Scrub , Truth Serum (1.0 oz bottle))
Origins A Perfect World Highly Hydrating Body Lotion with White Tea 

The Ordinary ($20.69)
Granactive Retinoid 2% Emulsion
Niacinamide 10% + Zinc 1%

Used Up: 

MAC Prolongwear Concealer- NC45
MAC Prolongwear Concealer- NW35
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum (0.5oz bottle)
Decluttered: 

Fenty Beauty Killawatt Freestyle Highlighter- Hu$tla Baby (passed on to my sister)
Kat Von D Signature Brow Precision Pencil- Dark Brown
Real Techniques 3 in 1 Miracle Sponge 


Funny how I wore the most makeup in May without making any purchases, yet I didn't wear makeup at all in June and ended up buying the most makeup. I planed out all of my purchases for June, which I'm excited about. Of everything I purchased, the items I got from the MAC x Aaliyah collection were my favorite. The Try Again lipstick, with Cork liner underneath, and Brooklyn Born as a topper is the perfect nude lip look for me. I'm also happy with the other items I bought and can't wait to wear them more in the fall. 

My goal for July (and really for the remainder of the year) is to plan around more with my makeup, as I've gotten into a makeup rut this year. I also plan to go on a replacement-only no-buy through November in time for the VIB sale. I'll only buy something if I don't have anything similar in my collection (that includes skincare and haircare).


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Here's my mid-year update (based on shellygrrl's template):
*
Purchases Made
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes- 0
Pigments- 0
Primers (eyeshadow or face)- 1
Mascara- 0
Brow products- 2
Single eyeshadows- 0
Eyeliner pencils- 0
Bronzers- 0
Lipsticks- 3
Powders (translucent, pressed, etc)- 0Contour products- 0
Setting mists/sprays- 0
Lipliners- 0
Lipglosses- 4
Concealers- 2
Correctors- 1
Foundation- 1 (power foundation)
Blushes- 0
Brushes and tools- 4
Highlighters- 2
Nail polish- 0
Face cleanser- 1
Face toner- 1
Face essence- 1
Face moisturizer- 1
Face exfoliators- 1
Skin treatments (blemishes, retinoids, etc)- 3
Serums- 2
Masks- 1
Body wash/soap- 1
Body moisturizer- 1
Eye cream- 0
Eye treatments- 1
Hair products- 0


----------



## lenchen (Jul 4, 2018)

*Purchases: I got a coupe of items this month, I **didn't do too bad.*

*Beauty related: * I purchased a travel hair dryer from GHD. I had a $100.00 gift card I got for Christmas, and GHD had a 25% off sale so I purchased the dryer. Beautylish  re-stocked  the Sonia G eye brushes that were sold out for the longest. I purchased those damage was $178.00, the new covered setting spray $31.00

*Clothing and accessories*- I scored an antique 1920s 18k white gold  diamond ring which I love! I can't wait for it to arrive

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $209.00-total spent for the year 887.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *

*Gave away:* nothing this month

*Disposed of: *nothing again this month

*Used Up: *Whamisa face oil opened up a backup

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.
*On The Horizon: *
I'm looking at the vise art Theory palette #4  and #7 , maybe!! I'm at 8 palettes to include 2 palettes I customized at the moment.

*Favorites of the month:
*my warm neutrals customized palette, Makeup Geek Ablaze highlighter, NARS Outlaw blush, Sonia G brushes, and my Chikohoudo Z-1 brush. Skincare: My. Samuel Jordan retinol infused oil, Differin gel, African organics neroli infused oil.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 5, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ June 2018
*

*
Happy after 4th of July! I hope you all had a fantastic day!

Purchases:*

*QRxLabs  50% Glycolic Acid Peel and Neutralizer (Amazon) – *I used this strong direct acid set once, so I do not have anything to report back yet.
*MAC Grand Illusion Liquid Lipstick (Gilded Age); MSF Quad (Perfectly Lit) (MAC) ~*My first MAC purchase of the year
*Estee Lauder ANR Serum (eBay) – 3.4 oz bottle - staple*
*Tatcha Beautyberry Lipstick *
*MAC LE Aaliyah (MAC & Macy’s)~ Lipstick (Hot Like) & Lipglass (Li Li’s Motor City) *
*Eternity EDP 3.4 oz (eBay)– My longtime signature scent*
*Rusk W8less+ Hairspray & Schwarzkopf Hair Color*
*
Total spent in June 2018 - $233.22.*  51% of total spend June 2017. I spent double what I budgeted, and I am okay with it. I’ll give a full run down of where I am at with my mid-year check in, which will follow this post.

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:
Gave Away: Nothing

Disposed of: *

*Bite Agave Lip Mask *– I switched over to the Laneige Sleeping Lip Mask a long time ago. That is my go to
*Bite Agave Lip Scrub - *Really did nothing for me. Sugar granules were too big and sharp to be an effecive exfoliator. I would do better to make my own.
*
Mascara Disposal Round-up: *Nothing to toss this month
*
Used Up:*

*The Ordinary Vit C 23% - opened back-up*
*Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Cleanser – opened back-up*
*TIGI Bedhead Hard Head Spray Mini*

*Will Dispose Of/ Give Away: *Nothing right now.

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*
*•    BECCA x Chrissy Teigen Palette – *I pulled this out a few weeks ago. And ironically her new collection just dropped…which I have decided to skip.*
•    ABH Sunset and Golden Copper Eyeshadows
•    BECCA Gradient Sunlit Bronzer – Sunset Waves
•    UD Vice Lipstick – Backseat
•    Bobbi Brown Havana Brights Palette - Guava
•    NARS Man Ray Veil Cheek Palette
*
*On My Radar:*
STILL waiting on and wanting…*LE Guerlain Terracotta Sous Les Palmiers and Route Des Iles*. 

I will be using my 20% off Ulta coupon before it expires. I will be getting:
•    *BECCA Gradient Sunlit Bronzer – Sunrise Waves*
•    *UD Naked Petite Heat Eye Shadow Palette* – I am going to break my no buy on pre-made palettes. This is a nice companion to the full size Naked Heat
•    *Smashbox Legendary Liquid Lipsticks in Haterade & Moscow Muled* – Stepping away from my red obsession. I really enjoy this formula and these shades are landing right in the sweet spot of my current makeup looks. 

*Other:*

*Skindinavia Setting Spray* – While I am using up my MAC Fix+ first, I really miss the lasting power of the Skindinavia.
*UD 24/7 Pencil in Corrupt.* My stub of this “on the daily” shade is almost unusable. 

*Fitness Stuffs:*
I finally, finally *started taking Zumba classes *again! Wooo woo! I need a pair of dance fitness shoes. Years ago, I loved the brand *Ryka *specifically for any kind of dance/floor fitness classes. So that will be my go to.

*Life Blah Blah:*
*Garden is growing, growing, growing!* It has been the perfect season! The seeds I planted spouted in under 6 days and it has just taken off from there.




*I had a forced “staycation” the last week of June.* A use it or lose situation. So, I took the opportunity to paint the lower level bathroom, which is my bathroom. I picked a very pretty pale green. Something super peaceful and happy. Abby approved! 





*Hope you are all enjoying summer to the fullest! *


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 6, 2018)

*Mid-Year Review*
How the heck did we just land in July already!? Ah, but here we are!
Here is my tick sheet using both @shellygrrl and @LadyBug13 ‘s format. I used my expense log to fill this out. I also alphabetized it and removed some n/a categories.

*Purchases January – June 2018:

Blushes - 0
Bronzers - 1 
Brushes and tools - 0
Concealers - 2
Eye Brow products - 1
Eye Cream - 1 (Also received a few free samples)
Eye treatments – 0 (received free samples)
Eyeliner pencils - 0
Eyeshadow (singles) - 0
Face cleanser - 3
Face toner - 2
Face exfoliators (including direct acids) - 7
Face Serums - 4
Face treatments (Vit C, Prescription Retin-A) - 4
Foundation - 1 (ELDW)
Hair Care – Conditioner -2 
Hair Care – Poo - 1
Hair Care – Styling (Curl Creams, Color,Hair Spray, Serum) - 6
Highlighters - 5 
Lipliners - 0
Lipglosses - 1
Lipsticks (bullet & liquid) - 7 
Mascara (& Primer) - 6 (strictly following the 3 – 4 month disposal rule)
Masks - 1
Nail polish - 1
Perfume - 2
Pigments - 0
Powders (translucent, pressed, etc) - 1
Primers (eyeshadow) - 0
Primers (face) - 1 
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes - 1
Setting mists /sprays - 0*

The cool thing is, the majority of the purchases I made were refills of staple products I use for face and hair. My other high number categories include highlighters, lipsticks and mascara…lol! But, I am not bothered, as I have been super selective. I literally made my first MAC purchase in June and that was for perm products and the LE Aaliyah release.

*Mid-Year Total = $1003.07 – 39% of what I spent last year by mid-year *:shock:
I am seeing I may not be able to stick to the $1200 budget I set for 2018. I have focused more on my skin care and have been diligent about using my products. I am not stingy with application  So, I need to replenish them more frequently. 

If I stick to the $100 / mo. for the rest of the year, I will land around $1800. Again giving me a total of 40% of last year’s entire amount spent! I am still ahead and still winning in my book! 

I have no points of focus because I am not feeling the “need” for anything. I should proceed with caution in regards to my highlighters. However, as I mentioned before the new BECCA release prompted me to pull out the palette I already have rather than buy. 

*And that is that! I feel really good about keeping my expense log, a budget and being accountable here. It is definitely helping me be a smarter consumer, it is keeping me honest and saving me money! So thank you ladies! You have been an awesome support.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 8, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Grey (crease, outer half of lower lashline)
--- Cool Grey (brows)
--- Cool Brown (outside of upper lashline)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Powder Bronzer - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2018)

Yesterday's face...

* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eyeshadow Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Prom Night
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* NARS Blushes - mix of Sex Appeal and Sex Fantasy
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare (blotted over the top)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2018)

This past Sunday's face:

* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (crevices of nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (over pores, under eyes, and forehead)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain (mostly in the centre of my face)
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Malt and Omega (crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Rockstar (layered over Sand Dollar)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2018)

No makeup purchased in July for me!

And here was yesterday's face...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown + Cool Grey for brows
--- Grey all over the lid and blended up above the crease
--- mix of Cool Brown + Brunette halfway across upper and lower lashlines
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Black Berry (applied, then most of it is rubbed off)
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2018)

*Nan in a Box*


*This about sums up my life with cats...any container is fair game in the house.

Low Buy Check-In ~ July 2018*
*Happy August Ladies! 
*UGH! Where did the time go!?! 4 weeks until the start of the fall semester at my college. No no no! I don’t want to think about fall clothing yet!

*Purchases:
Ulta (20% off coupon)* ~ Smashbox Liquid Lip in Haterade and Moscow Muled, UD Naked Petite Heat & BECCA Gradient Sunlit Bronzer Sunrise Waves

*Skindinavia (25% off) *~ Oil Control Setting Spray ~ I could not wait on this. While I like Fix+ for melding things is does nothing for extending wear.

*SiJCP *~ BECCA Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector (.40 oz tube) ~ I could not wait on this either. It is indeed my HG for mattifying primers.

*Frends *~ (26%) ~ Viseart Theory Nuance and Siren ~ I am loving and killing my Minx shades.  the quality!  Even though the Viseart Theory palettes are curated, I count them as singles. They are loose in their packaging and can be sorted into a custom palette.
*
Total spent in July 2018 - $228.41 - 65% of total spend July 2017. Over budget but okay with it.*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:
Gave Away: Nothing.*

*Disposed of: 
Mascara Disposal Round-up:*
 •    *Lancome Definicils (deluxe size) *~ I have a full size tube in deck.
•    *Smashbox Super Fan (deluxe size)* ~ I have another tube of this
•   * Lancome Cils Booster (deluxe size) *~ I have another tube of this
•   * L’oreal Paradise Lash (full size) *~ I find as I get to the end of the life cycle on this formula, it gets clumpy and flakey!
•    *Benefit They’re Real (deluxe size)* ~ Still a favorite. I would replace this
•    *L’oreal Superstar XFiber & Red Carpet Red *~ Both of these were dual-ended with a primer and mascara. I was not wowed when I first got them. But since I made sure to use them right up to the end of the month, I actually liked them better. I would consider getting either again if on sale and with a coupon 

*Used Up:*
•   * Herbivore Blue Tansy Mask .50 oz.* – Opened 1 oz. back-up purchased on eBay
•    *ELANR Eye Concentrate* (deluxe sample) – I will probably replenish this. 
•   * Nexxus Therappe Shampoo *~ I replenished this at the end of April when it was on sale. 
•   * BECCA Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector* - Replenished

*Will Dispose Of/ Give Away: Nothing right now.*

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*
•   * Algenist Eye Cream* – I got a sample and really like it so far. I may hunt for some deluze size samples on eBay.
•   * PMcG Bronze Ambition Palette*
•    Cream eye shadows topped with metallics ~ Tom Ford, Stila, Touch in Sol
*
On My Radar:
Replacement blender sponges* ~ I use the Ecotools Total Perfecting Blender and rotate 2 to 3 at a time. I simply refuse to buy a $20 BB!
*
BECCA Under Eye Brightening Corrector* ~ I tried this product back when there was only one shade. Loved what it did but it was really too light for my skin shade. Well, BECCA did a solid and released a medium to dark shade. So, I got a generous sample last weekend. It is a tricky sticky product to work with, but if you get it right it truly does brighten. It also allows me to use less concealer under eye!
*
Neiman Marcus *~ I have a $50 off $100 coupon that expires Aug 4th. Currently sitting in my cart right now are some high-end mascaras (Marc Jacobs, Lancome and YSL). I will only buy these when on sale. I also have a pack of those bougie Shiseido cotton pads!  

*UD 24/7 Pencil in Corrupt.* Still waiting on replacing this. I discovered I still have  good sized Demolition and Twice Baked pencils, so will use those first. Also, I have started rotating some of my colored pencils into use. 

*Guerlain Terracotta Sous Les Palmiers *~ I know Nordies has it now, but I am holding out for a sale or coupon somewhere. Currently not feeling desperation to acquire it.

*Fitness Stuffs:
*I got my Ryka Tenacity shoes for Zumba! They are great! Super cushy and mids to protect my ankles. I think the platinum color ones are next. They'll match everything I wear! 
I am also down +5#s! Woot woot!




*Life Blah Blah:* My garden is growing like crazy! I pulled some “mutant” cumbers the other day. I have to do some research into making pickles, because I planted tooooo many cucumbers! We also had our first green beans...yum! And I am pulling cherry tomatoes on the daily.

And that about sums it all up. Really nothing exciting to report. But that's ok. Overall I am happy on the daily. Hope your summer has been equally happy!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 5, 2018)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Mystery and Copperplate (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Concrete Jungle and Twilight (outer half of lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (inner half of lid)
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Mystery and Typographic (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 9, 2018)

*7 YouTube Beauty & Makeup Room Tours...*

*I did not watch any of the videos in this list. I could not! In fact, I immediately felt anxious and troubled. 
How do you all feel about these kinds of videos and the content?! For me, definitely NOT goals AF! 
*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 9, 2018)

I haven’t watched the videos yet, but just seeing the main photos makes me feel like there’s way too much stuff around.  I can’t stand tons of clutter. It messes with my head. Drives me nuts, always fighting the clutter bug.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *7 YouTube Beauty & Makeup Room Tours...*
> 
> *I did not watch any of the videos in this list. I could not! In fact, I immediately felt anxious and troubled.
> How do you all feel about these kinds of videos and the content?! For me, definitely NOT goals AF!
> *



I haven’t watched any makeup room/storage tours in a very long time. But back when I did (mainly for storage ideas), even before Low Buy was a thing on here, I would wonder how on earth someone would use everything they owned. It’s never Goals AF for me.

I made a Sephora order last weekend and got my stuff today: pack of Shiseido cottons (which I needed) and a new Sephora eyeliner pencil in 5th Avenue to replace my old one (currently on sale, too!). I also got the Bite birthday sampler thingie, which I’d wanted. I think my tube of Chai came broken or something because when I opened it, the actual lipstick was stuck inside the lid. I did manage to get it unstuck and into its proper place, and it’s still useable. I also got some other samples: Tatcha Water Cream and a Cover FX foundation sampler with Power Play and Natural Finish (yeah, I’m having a foundation moment), plus turned in some points for an Ole Henriksen mask (the pore one).

And I have a bonus FOTD from last night!

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey and Cool Brown through the brows
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Prestige True Khol Kajal - Matte Black (smudged)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin to contour
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## ramarose (Aug 12, 2018)

I just finished my Master’s degree and actually have free time so I’m ACTUALLY sorting through my makeup to back to mac, etc. Lord give me strength! My concern is more that I should be using product up. I was about to order a bronzer when I realized I have 4 total plus shade and light palette. So I should probably ACTUALLY use products up rather than hoarding them for no reason. 
     My beauty purchases haven’t been too horrible but I should definitely starting keeping track. Clothes and food is where I have been wasting money... I like everyone’s posts of spending split into categories.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 13, 2018)

Yesterday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Mattifying Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep & Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
-- Cool Brown and Cool Grey through the brows
-- Grey through and above the crease
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face to blend out edges
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust on the lid
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - mix of Hipster and Friend Zone through the crease to tie everything together
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale
* Sephora eyeliner pencil - 5th Avenue (top lashline only)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon - Glacé (this lasted fairly well throughout the day and was pretty comfortable to wear! On me it's somewhere between a MLBB shade and a 90s lip?)
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety (to help tone the above down a little bit)


----------



## lenchen (Aug 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Nan in a Box*
> View attachment 64580
> 
> *This about sums up my life with cats...any container is fair game in the house.
> ...


Nan is adorable!!


----------



## lenchen (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone!
I'm sorry my post is really late! I was hospitalized early July, and had emergency surgery surgery not very long after my last post, so no spending or using in July. I'm feeling a lot better, and my recovery has been well, thank goodness, and have been playing catch up in the thread. here's my mid year review. What I find interesting is that I really didn't buy much make-up items at all for the year! I had so many back up items for my haircare/skin care that I didn't had to buy much of anything, with the exception of the facial oils I purchased at the beginning of the year. I actually used up what I had, which is good! I spent 50% less on makeup than I did 2017! well, the year isn't over, so maybe I shouldn't pat myself on the back too loudly. Lol! anyway, here is what I got! I'm following the format used by everyone

Purchases Made
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes- 0
Pigments- 0
Primers (eyeshadow or face)-0
Mascara- 2
Brow products- 0
Single eyeshadows- 0
Eyeliner pencils- 0
Bronzers- 1
Lipsticks- 0
Powders (translucent, pressed, etc)- 0Contour products- 0
Setting mists/sprays- 0
Lipliners- 0
Lipglosses- 0
Concealers- 0
Correctors- 0
Foundation- 1 (liquid foundation)
Blushes- 0
Brushes and tools- 9
Highlighters- 0
Nail polish- 0
Face cleanser- 0
Face toner- 0
Face essence- 0
Face moisturizer- 2 facial oils
Face exfoliators- 0
Skin treatments (blemishes, retinoids, etc)- 1
Serums- 0
Masks- 0
Body wash/soap- 0
Body moisturizer- 0
Eye cream- 0
Eye treatments- 0
Hair products- 0

*No Buy*
* Single eyeshadows
* Primers (eyeshadow or face)
* Concealers
* Bronzers
* Lipsticks
* brow products
* contour products
* setting powders
* eyeliner pencils
* setting powders
* blushes
* highlighters

*Proceed with Caution*
* cream eyeshadows
* Foundations
* Brushes
* mascara

*Points of Focus*
* Skincare items
* haircare items

I spent 887.00 out of the 1400.00 budget that I set for myself, I hope that I can make it! I'm nervous on what "holiday" items Sonia G and Wayne goss is putting out in the way of brushes, and I'm still thinking about the Viseart theory palettes 4 and 7, sigh we'll see..


----------



## lenchen (Aug 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *7 YouTube Beauty & Makeup Room Tours...*
> 
> *I did not watch any of the videos in this list. I could not! In fact, I immediately felt anxious and troubled.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way, I get anxious looking at all of that stuff and it's not even mine! I rarely watch those types of videos anymore, I now watch project pan videos, which encourage me to use what I have.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 20, 2018)

Yesterday's face...

* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey and Cool Brown through the brows
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive (lid and partway across lower lashline)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
* MAC Eyeshadows - mix of Mystery and Typographic (outer corner)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai (on me it's sort of a terracotta colour)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 27, 2018)

So my only August purchases were in that Sephora order I made earlier this month! 

Yesterday's face...
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown and Cool Grey (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - mix of Friend Zone + Sand Dollar (crease/transition; the latter turned the former into a sort of greyish-purple which *heart eyes*)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Faux Fur (outer corner, lower lashline, crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (lid)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety (to pale down lips)
* Bite Beauty Matte Cream Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2018)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless (only on blemishes)
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (lid)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Grey (crease and above)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (to soften the crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale (lashlines)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (very outside of lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NARS Velvet Lipglide - Unlaced


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2018)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ August 2018
**

Purchases:
*
*Neiman Marcus* ~ $50 off $100 coupon ~ *Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir, Lancome Hypnose  and YSL Shock mascaras.* I have to say, I used to just go the drugstore brand route with mascaras. There are a few out there, that are really good. However, of late, I find the pigmentation, formula and wear of the high end brands to be superior over drugstore. I also got 2 packs of those *bougie Shiseido cotton pads* ~ All set for a while 
*
Ulta* ~ Ecotools Blending Sponges

*Total spent in August 2018 - $104.55 *- $42.35 less than August 2017. September will be a spendy month! But I am okay with it. I have some coupons and gift cards to go along with the sales.

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:

Gave Away: Nothing.
*
*Disposed Of: *
*Hourglass Peacemaker *Lippie (deluxe tube) – I found that this tube had a funky scent that was off-putting. My full size Lover does not have the same scent. 

*Mascara Disposal Round-up: None for August*

*Used Up:*
•    *Herbivore Blue Tansy Mask* .50 oz. – Opened 1 oz. back-up purchased on eBay
•   * ELANR Eye Concentrate* (deluxe sample) – I will probably replenish this. 
•   * Nexxus Therappe Shampoo* Liter
•    *BECCA Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector* – Replenished
•    *The Ordinary 30% AHA 2% BHA Peel* - Opened back-up
•    *NARS Shine & Pore Control Primer*

*Will Dispose Of/ Give Away: Nothing right now.*

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:

Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Mascara* ~ *I  it!*
*
On My Radar:*


*I turn the big 5-0 in a few days! LOL! I feel anything but my age. *

Any who, you know what that means, right?!? An inbox full of birthday coupons for beauty freebies and treats…along with my *annual free Red Robin burger*…Yum!!! 

*The Sephora sale* is going until Sept 3 and I have a Sephora g/c that I squirreled away. (Of course, I wrote this at the end of August and the sale came & went. I’ll update in the Sept. check-in  )

*The Ulta 21 Days of Beauty *~ I have a boosted Ulta g/c, a $10 b-day coupon and  banked coin. My tentative list has 4 items: *Clarisonic brush head, BECCA Ever Matte Poreless primer, Cover FX Custom Drops & UD All Nighter setting spray.*

*DevaCurl*– I finally used up a bottle of Ultra Defining Gel, purchased eons ago, and seriously fell in love with what it did for my curls! I already replenished the gel. I really want to try their *Mis-Ter Right, Low-Poo and One Condition Original *products. They are pricey, so I am going to wait for a sale and/or coupon discount.

*NARS Atomic Blonde Palette*…sigh. So not needed, but seriously lusting after it!

*NARS Shine & Pore Control Primer* – My last tube was purchased in Nov 2017 and lasted because I was only using over my t-zone. However, a few weeks ago, I used it for full face and loved how it worked with my ELDW foundation. More so than the Hourglass or the NYX I have been using. It is a great primer!

*Fitness Stuffs:
I did get my platinum Ryka dance fitness shoes. And I am down another 2.5#s! Woot woot! *

*Life Blah Blah:*
*The college is already well into the second week of the semester*. We have kind of eased into it, but I know the real work is just on the horizon. It is great to have the students back!

*Not thrilled that summer is almost at the end, but I love fall fashion*. I just dread the closet switch-over...However, it does give me the opportunity to review what I have, dekrappify & donate, and decide on a few staple items to be added. 

*This coming weekend we are celebrating both our wedding anniversary and my birthday.* I am silly excited that we are having dinner at Ruth Chris. I love a good juicy steak! Yum! 

*All in all, happy happy days ahead. 
x0x0x*


----------



## lenchen (Sep 7, 2018)

*Purchases: I got a some Viseart and a TF brush!*

*Beauty related:**I got the Viseart Siren and *Amethyst Theory palettes during the buy 2 for $72 plus a free sum brush from Muse beauty pro. I also picked up the Tom ford cheek brush during theSephora sale, they are discontinuing the natural hair brushes.
*Clothing and accessories*- 

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $167.00-total spent for the year 1054.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *

*Gave away:* nothing this month

*Disposed of: *Nothing this month

*Used Up: *NARS Cactus flower

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.
*On The Horizon: *
Vinter's daughter face oil, and the pat mcgrath small neutral brown eyeshadow. My birthday(a milestone one) is later this month, and I want to treat myself.

*Favorites of the month:
*MUFE Water blend foundation CHANEL Vitalumiere aqua foundation, Laniege lip mask in green apple, NARS eye primer, Makeupgeek cocobear eyeshadow, Makeupgeek untamed eyeshadow, NARS Blush in liberty, and smash box primer


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 8, 2018)

lenchen said:


> *Purchases: I got a some Viseart and a TF brush!*
> *Beauty related:**I got the Viseart Siren and *Amethyst Theory palettes during the buy 2 for $72 plus a free sum brush from Muse beauty pro. I also picked up the Tom ford cheek brush during theSephora sale, they are discontinuing the natural hair brushes.
> *Clothing and accessories*-
> *Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $167.00-total spent for the year 1054.00/1400.00*
> ...



*Cheers to milestone birthdays! 

I wonder why all these brands are going synthetic with brushes?*
*I am not seeing any savings being passed on to us, the consumer. I love my Chikuhodo & Wayne Goss! And I really want to get a couple Sonja G.
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2018)

It’s a bit baffling. Why not give customers the choice of natural or synthetic instead of doing either/or? Are EL (who own both brands) mainly giving into pressure from veg(etari)an customers, or is it something else? *shrugs*

Today’s face...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* ...with a little bit of Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl mixed in (as well as applied separately to the top of the cheekbones)
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## lenchen (Sep 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Cheers to milestone birthdays!
> 
> I wonder why all these brands are going synthetic with brushes?*
> *I am not seeing any savings being passed on to us, the consumer. I love my Chikuhodo & Wayne Goss! And I really want to get a couple Sonja G.
> *





shellygrrl said:


> It’s a bit baffling. Why not give customers the choice of natural or synthetic instead of doing either/or? Are EL (who own both brands) mainly giving into pressure from veg(etari)an customers, or is it something else? *shrugs*
> 
> Today’s face...
> * MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
> ...



I honestly think Estee Lauder are having their brands switch to synthetic in an effort to cut costs, and maximize profits. So, from here on out, I'll stick to Japanese brands, Wayne Goss, Sonia G.


----------



## leonah (Sep 15, 2018)

I agree with you all. I have a few of the new synthetic ones from mac and they take forever to dry after I wash them and they don't get the same result except for foundation/face powder purposes. but for blush, eyeshadow etc I can feel and see a difference with use


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 16, 2018)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (in crevices of nose)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* MAC Prep and Prime 24 Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows) and Brunette (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Bite Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2018)

lenchen said:


> *Purchases: I got a some Viseart and a TF brush!*
> 
> *Beauty related:**I got the Viseart Siren and *Amethyst Theory palettes during the buy 2 for $72 plus a free sum brush from Muse beauty pro. I also picked up the Tom ford cheek brush during theSephora sale, they are discontinuing the natural hair brushes.
> *Clothing and accessories*-
> ...



Have you used the Vintner’s Daughter oil before? I’m so curious about it, but I’m hesitant to purchase since I can’t see it first and I don’t think I can return it anywhere it’s available either.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 20, 2018)

Okay so the last update I think I posted was March.. nothing purchased in April/May/June/July!

*August

*$24.64 - mascara*

September

*$0
*
Total in 2018: $411.64/$1,000.00 (average $45.74)
*
Last year I spent a total of $943.13 (average $85.74/month)!

Just over 3 months to go! Hoping to beat last year's total.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 23, 2018)

Alysse, This will be my first time using it, I'll report back once I get , and try it.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 23, 2018)

ramarose said:


> I just finished my Master’s degree and actually have free time so I’m ACTUALLY sorting through my makeup to back to mac, etc. Lord give me strength! My concern is more that I should be using product up. I was about to order a bronzer when I realized I have 4 total plus shade and light palette. So I should probably ACTUALLY use products up rather than hoarding them for no reason.
> My beauty purchases haven’t been too horrible but I should definitely starting keeping track. Clothes and food is where I have been wasting money... I like everyone’s posts of spending split into categories.


*
Oh! I totally missed your post! * *Congratulations on earning your Masters degree!!! 

I hear you on not hoarding. I have really tried to shop my wardrobe when something sparkly shiny new, that really appeals to me, gets released. I also continue to let things go that really need to be tossed or given away.*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 23, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> Okay so the last update I think I posted was March.. nothing purchased in April/May/June/July!
> *August
> *$24.64 - mascara*
> September
> ...



*​Woot woot! [MENTION=85692]veronikawithak[/MENTION] *


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 23, 2018)

Forgot to mention that not too long ago I tossed my MUFE Ultra HD. (It was getting old and hadn't been used in some time.)

FOTD...
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - mix of Cool Grey and Brunette (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
* MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 24, 2018)

*Just tossing this in the ring for chat.

**Is it just me, or are there a ridiculous amount of Advent calendars coming out each year?! (See reallyree! All you have to do is search Advent!)

They kind of remind me of the onslaught of beauty boxes. I confess, I purchased the large L'Occitaine calendar last year (on sale) to break open and use as stocking stuffers. Not so sure I will do that again this year. 

Are Advent calendars a Yay or Nay for you?*


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 24, 2018)

[MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] I like the chocolate advent calendars.  But usually I just buy a lot more regular sized chocolate for a lower price.

The ones with products.. I think I only bought one and it was a mistake. Most of the time with sets I don't use everything so it's just wasteful for me. Unless I'm going to use everything, or split it up as gifts if I know for sure that friends use the products I don't want, I stay away.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 24, 2018)

veronikawithak said:


> @fur4elise I like the chocolate advent calendars.  But usually I just buy a lot more regular sized chocolate for a lower price.



*Now...I am all about a chocolate advent calendar! Yum!
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2018)

I've never bought a product Advent calendar! (Or even one with chocolates in it.) I can kind of see the appeal, because it's basically buying 25 samples of various products from a brand, or that are available from a certain store, but there's also a ton of packaging that goes into it, which seems wasteful, and there's also the factor of "what if I'm not interested in a particular product?". 

f I were to buy a set of something, it'd more likely be either a Sephora Favorites set (at least with some of them, like lip and mascara sets, they include at least a couple of full-size items), or a set from a brand I'm interested in.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 64917
> 
> 
> *Just tossing this in the ring for chat.
> ...



Advent calendars are a definite no for me.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 27, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Have you used the Vintner’s Daughter oil before? I’m so curious about it, but I’m hesitant to purchase since I can’t see it first and I don’t think I can return it anywhere it’s available either.


I received the Vinter's Daughter oil on my birthday! (this past Monday). I have to say I love this oil, so far no issues in terms of break outs, it's very moisturizing, I love the scent! I wouldn't classify this as a serum more of a moisturizer. A moisturizer that will be replacing my Shulwasoo cream! what I don't like is the price, I may alternate between this and Whamisa facial oil. I'll report back with updates.

I purchased the Natasha denona subset palette, however I returned it. While the Palette was beautiful, it wasn't $129.00 beautiful


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2018)

lenchen said:


> ...
> I purchased the Natasha denona subset palette, however I returned it. While the Palette was beautiful, it wasn't $129.00 beautiful



*And now she is releasing a Gold palette...and of course it caught my eye *


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 30, 2018)

FOTD...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey and Cool Brown (brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Sephora Contour Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil - 5th Avenue
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi (just around the middle of the lips)


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 64917
> 
> 
> *Just tossing this in the ring for chat.
> ...


Lego Advent calendars ROCKS!!!! LOL I think the first one I purchase for my kids I had more fun than him.... for me is a pass as for beauty advent calendar, like subscription box I couldn't care less for a sample that I didn't choose. I prefer Sephora favorite as far as deluxe sample and regifting.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 2, 2018)

*September Check-In
Happy Fall!
We’ll just call it like it was! Spendy September! I blew my budget! 
However, still spent about $30 less than 2017. I'll call it a wash.*
*
Purchases:*
*Sephora Appreciation Sale - 20% Off* (2 in store purchase & 1 online) – I also took advantage of the sale section!
*•    NARS Atomic Blonde Palette
•    NARS Shine & Pore Control Primer
•    Smashbox Petal Metal Always On Liquid Lipstick in  XO, Vlada
•    Guerlain LE KissKiss Lipstick - Rouge Kiss -* I could not resist the red packaging *
•    Bite Amuse Bouche Liquified Lipstick- Flambé
•    Sephora x Z Palette- Dual sided* - It was time to replace two old, beat up palettes with a fresh one! I love that it came with a ton of metal back stickers for my pans that would not work. 
*
Marc Jacobs - 40% off sale*
*•    Night Owl Kit *– With a full size Velvet Noir mascara 
*•    LE White The Bronze Brush* 
*
Ulta - $10 B-day coupon – 
•    DevaCurl Kit For All Curlkind 
•    DevaCurl Mist-er Right Dream Curl Refresher.*

*SiJCP – Weekly Wow 50% off
•    (2) UD 24/7 Eyeliner Pencils *– The stubs really, really needed to be tossed!

*Kate Somerville – 25% off + 14% Ebates
•    ExfoliKate Daily Foaming Cleanser* – A staple
*
Ulta 21 Days* – I used this as an opportunity to stock up on two staples
*•    Becca Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector
•    (2) UD All Nighter Setting Spray*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:*
*Gave Away:* KVD Shade+Light Glimmer palette; deluxe tubes of UD Trouble Maker, stila Huge and Clinique High Impact mascaras. = Happy student worker!

*Disposed of:* Numerous old eye shadow pans (MAC, UD, Tarte, the balm); two UD 24/7 pencil eyeliner stubs.
*B2M *~ I shipped off 30 empties to MAC. Not sure if I will keep the lipsticks. I requested colors that appealed to me. More than likely, I will give them away.
*
Mascara Disposal Round-up:*
Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir – HG mascara for me! Already replenished!
*
Will Dispose Of/ Give Away:* Nothing right now.
*Used Up:* Uh…I don’t think I used up anything.

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*
*Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir Mascara

DevaCurl *~ I am loving what DevaCurl is doing for my curly hair. Seriously! I am now able to have day 4 curls that look great. 

*On My Radar:*
*ELDW Foundation *~ I am do to replenish. Hand clap for Estee Lauder! They keep adding shade extensions to the line, so it is becoming more and more possible to find an exact match. I posted in the EL thread that I got samples of 4W1 Honey Bronze and 4W3 Henna. My current shade 4W2 Toasty Toffee is lovely, but I think a tad too dark for me. So far, I really like how Henna looks and think it may be a better match. 
*
DevaCurl ~ Low or No Poo and One Daily Conditioner*. My sample set sizes will last a couple more weeks. Waiting for a sale. I think 12 oz. bottles will get me through until the next liter sale.
*
Tarte Shape Tape* ~ My favorite concealer! My (2) tubes lasted over a year. 

*Huda Beauty Obsessions Eyeshadow Palettes* – Emerald, Topaz & Amethyst. Small, curated and portable. I went through my custom purple and green palettes and ended up tossing quite a few old and unused pans.  

*Flirting with Tom Ford scents* ~ Who knew!? You can actually ask for mini spray samples at Sephora. So far I am liking fresh scents, like Sole di Positano and Mandarino Di Amalfi. This would be a big splurge and I would wait for a sale/coupon.
*
Holiday stuff* is steadily rolling out and thus far, I have been able to keep my lust list short. MAC has two blush/highlight trios I am very interested in. The only other thing that has caught my eye is the Marc Jacobs “Shine Factory” highlighter and brush. That would be a full on splurge. Other than that, I am unmoved. For a hot second I thought NARS Hot Tryst Cheek Palette might get me, but I went into my stash and found two trio cheek palettes I love! So they are back in rotation! 
*
Fitness Stuffs:*
Still slowly and steadily getting in better shape and have dropped 8 ½ lbs. since the start of summer! More important is that I feel really good! I have good energy and feel motivated in all things. Hands down, the dance fitness classes have made a difference and make me so happy.
*
Life Blah Blah:*
I am sure I could come up with some life blah blah...lol. All continues to be good. Busy at work and home and happy for it. Already into week 6 of the semester. Looking forward to Halloween. Which means yard clean up, putting away all the planters and stuff, and getting out the Halloween decorations. I already got puppy a new costume. This year she will be a hot dog.  She loves participating in handing out candy. 

*And that's about it! Hope everyone is happy, healthy and having a good start to fall! x0x0x*


----------



## lenchen (Oct 2, 2018)

*Beauty Purchases: Vinter's daughter face oil, Wayne Goss airbrush back up, and the Natasha Denona Sunset palette.(returned)Clinique take the day off cleansing balm. *​I really love the vintner's daughter oil, while I really hate the price, on this I have to say I love it!  and I enjoy using it. however the whamisa facial oil is moisturizing and smells nice as well , but at a much cheaper price point $40. With that said, I think I'm going to purchase another vinter's daughter oil once I run out but I think I'll alternate between the two so that the Vitner's daughter lasts longer.

*Clothing and accessories*- I purchased a rain jacket during Jcrew's 40% off sale, and a black 365 Seasonless wool/spandex blazer, also J crew, some t shirts, and some long sleeve striped tops.

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up) = $250.00-total spent for the year 1304.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *

*Gave away:* 2 hakuhodo foundation brushes the g5557 and the g5554 both shed quite a bit ,and I found myself using the Sonia g flat top foundation brush. I think I've come to the realization i'mnot too crazy about angle brushes. I now own the MAC 168 brush. Anastasia Beverly Hills bronzer, really was not using it I reached for NARS Love joy instead. Chanel nail polish in Splendur. I love my ORLY polishes and I'm satisfied with the 4 colors I use in rotation. Estee Lauder Double wear foundation, this was my go to for years especially in the summer months, however my skin has improved so much (I've had issues with hyerpigmentation, and dark spots ) thanks to the Yule cell perfecto pm serum, I no longer have those issues, the serum helped with my goals of clear skin! these days I use the MUFE water blend or the Chanel vitalumiere aqua.

*Disposed of: *Hourglass stick foundation, I went to use it as a concealer the other day and it smelled awful! I chucked it. It made me sick to my stomach showing away $46.00, that could have been a skincare item like another bottle of Whamisa facial oil or Samuel Jordan's oils with retinol in it. ugh! lesson learned

*Used Up: *Chanel Mascara, I opened my backup

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.
*On The Horizon: *
I already know that I'm going to go over my budget a bit, I'm eyeing the Natasha Denona cranberry palette. I was very impressed with the 5 pan holiday palettes she released last holiday 2017, depending on the reviews on this one, I may pick it up. I'm waiting to see what Sonia G and Wayne Goss will put out in the way of brushes, depending on what is released, I may buy, as of now I do  not plan on doing Beautylish's lucky bag! I have some LANIEGE face masks, cleansers, the bougie cotton pads that cost 10 bucks for a pack,(I purchased a small size of those at Ulta months ago and I loved them! and a Tom Ford perfume in rouge jasmine in my basket at Sephora, and I also plan on getting a backup Clarisonic Mia 2 since those will soon be discontinued, to be replaced by the Mia smart? I find Clarisonic's replacement of the regular size Clarisonic I used to own, to be crap! the battery died after 3 months of use, while my original device died after 8 years of use! so, back up of the Mia it is, last but not least, Charlotte tilbury kissing lipstick in Hepburn honey.

*Favorites of the month:
*NARS Boys don't cry blush, tom ford cheek brush, MAC 249 brush, Tom Ford cream shadow in spice.(side note TF makes the best cream shadows ever!mush better than Chanel,and  Charlotte Tilbury.) MUFE foundation water blend y505, and  the Natasha Denona holiday 2017 eye palette in joya.

I'm actually surprised that I didn't go crazy this month since it was my b-day month, I'm going to try and not  go overboard come the holiday season!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 3, 2018)

lenchen said:


> ...My skin has improved so much (I've had issues with hyerpigmentation, and dark spots ) thanks to Yule cell perfecto pm, I no longer have those issues, the serum helped with my goals of clear skin! I'm actually surprised that I didn't go crazy this month since it was my b-day month, I'm not going to go overboard come the holiday season!




*If I did not say it before, wishing you a Happy Belated B-Day! 

Could you share a bit more on the Yuli Cell Perfecto Serum? How did you find it? How long have you been using it?
Hyperpigmentation, old scars, age spots are all on my list of skin issues. To hear you were able to shift to lighter water based foundations is incredible!
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2018)

My only makeup purchase for September was the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector (liquid) in Pearl, which I bought during Ulta's 21 Days event.

And I tossed my MUFE Ultra HD foundation.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 3, 2018)

My low-buy is a failed this year 
I have small victories only made 3 Colourpop orders this year the last one was in June
Purchased way less at the Drugstore and Murale (have a similar point system then Ulta) 
Hautelook: 0 makeup purchased on haute look 
in the so-so category MAC I purchased a couple of collection Padma mostly, Patrick Starr the 2 sprint Kit and 1 lipstick Aaliyah and 2 lipliners
Beautylish I've made only 2 order so fare i'm planning to do another for my birthday in November 
Ulta: made one order on Ulta the Lorac Mega Pro when it was on sale and I shouldn't i dont like Lorac formula 

FAILED
I purchased a lot of eyeshadow palettes from Indie brand, Clianodah, Devinah, Blushtribe, Ace Beauty Indie Makeup are killing it this year!    
Sephora: i've made Rouge status for the first time of my life last year, i'm only a couple of hundred dollar away of Rouge again for this year and with the Sales coming I know i will hit it again 

Other Categories
Shoes : I went shoe crazy this year, I discovered Fluevog (i purchased a pair of booties and a pair of boots) also purchased 3 pairs of shoes from this Local designer (a Canadian from Columbia she is amazing! ) and another pair of winter boots
Clothing: Again NOT GOOD, I purchased several pieces from a local designer and a pair of jogger that cost an arm and a leg (never spend that much on a single pair of PANTS! and it is not even pants it is JOGGERS very dressy one i wore it at work and everyone like them but it is JOGGERS!!!!  ) 

Other achievement 
I did my 7th marathon with a time of 3hrs49min and came in 17th on 107 in my age category


----------



## lenchen (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you!  Fur4elise! happy belated birthday to you too! funny you asked about Yuli, I was researching and reading the reviews on the vintner's daughter and I came across one very detailed review. The reviewer mentioned YULI cell perfecto pm, and said that YULI was a real serum in comparison to the vintner's daughter, which she said was more like a fancy moisturizer! now that I have it to compare, I agree with her review  After reading her review, I googled the name and a few blog posts came up about it, and one blog detailed her use, I was so impressed by her before and after that I decided to try it. I went on the website YULI Skincare – Clean, Effective, Non-Toxic, Result Driven Skincare- from Yuli Skincare and my heart sank when I saw the price $98 bucks! I signed up to get the 10% discount and I ordered it.  I was skeptical, since the vitamin c I was using and the bio AHA that've I've been using seemed to slow down on fading the dark spots. After 4 months of use on the YULI I saw a significant difference! my left cheek has been my problem area old spots blemishes, on my left cheek  looked like I had a large birthmark! I had hyper pigmentation  around my mouth it faded that area so much, I couldn't believe it! once this bottle is finished I'm definitely repurchasing they have 10-20% sales every so often so I will be buying. When I purchased the ND sunset palette I thought jeez, this is a YULI cell perfecto pm serum and my face wash without the discount! with the discount, I can get the serum and either the Samuel Jordan oil or the whamisa oil in the $40 range, as much as the sunset palette was nice, it wasn't $129.00 nice, so back ND sunset went. Sorry that was so long! lol!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 3, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> My low-buy is a failed this year
> I have small victories only made 3 Colourpop orders this year the last one was in June
> Purchased way less at the Drugstore and Murale (have a similar point system then Ulta)
> Hautelook: 0 makeup purchased on haute look
> ...



Congratulations on your achievement! that time was awesome! I  don't see your low buy as a fail, I think you had some restraints, one of your goals was to not purchase too much drug store which is great!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 3, 2018)

lenchen said:


> Congratulations on your achievement! that time was awesome! I  don't see your low buy as a fail, I think you had some restraints, one of your goals was to not purchase too much drug store which is great!



Thanks!!! but I said at the beginning of the year that I had enough eyeshadows  and then within 6 months I purchased a tone of eyeshadow palettes


----------



## LadyBug13 (Oct 3, 2018)

Checking in for September!

I didn't spend or receive any items in September. I also didn't declutter or use up any products, save for a small bottle of Dr. Bronners soap to wash my makeup brushes. I believe I spent a little over $300 in August thanks to the Sephora 20% discount. 

October is my birthday month, and I got emails from both Sephora and MAC on their birthday gifts. I want to get the 200 Beauty Insider points and I'll need to go in-store to get the points in order to avoid purchasing something online (which doesn't make much sense to go in-store to collect some points). I'll also have to go in-store to get the MAC Select gift to avoid making a purchase (if I want that--a large brush roll). 

I don't really need anything else for a while. I'm interested in some of the Fenty liquid lipsticks and the new Naked Cherry palette and cherry-scented UD All-Nighter spray, but I asked my sister to get that for me as a Christmas gift.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 6, 2018)

@lenchen ~ *Thank you for the info on the Yuli serum! I am truly considering it.
* 
@VAL4M *~ Wow! 7th marathon! What an achievement! I bow down! *
*Okay. I now have a query for you on Juvia's Place. What do you think of their palettes? I am looking at the Nubian (eye) & Saharan II (cheek).*

​


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 7, 2018)

FOTD...
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown through the brows
--- Grey through the crease
--- Cool Grey on the lid and along the lower lashline
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (inner third of eye, used wet with MAC Fix+ to intensify the colour)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> @lenchen ~ *Thank you for the info on the Yuli serum! I am truly considering it.
> *
> @VAL4M *~ Wow! 7th marathon! What an achievement! I bow down! *
> *Okay. I now have a query for you on Juvia's Place. What do you think of their palettes? I am looking at the Nubian (eye) & Saharan II (cheek).*
> ...



Thanks! Its never get easier, the only difference is after you run 7 marathons is that are confident that you won't die at the end because you've been there before! LOL

Juvias place eyeshadow are a big YES I love them ... I have 4 palettes Mini mascarade, SaharanI and II, Douce, and I love all of them but for the face palette I dont know


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2018)

Yesterday's face...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown through the brows
--- Grey all over the lid and along part of the lower lashline
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl, applied on top of the cheekbones and on the nose tip, and (for an experiment) on top of my eyeshadow to give it some more pearlesence
* Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 21, 2018)

Today's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (around the crevices of my nose)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (transitionish colour)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (crease)
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Grey (lid)
--- Cool Grey (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 29, 2018)

October check-in: Nothing purchased! I don't think I got rid of anything, makeup-wise, either.

Yesterday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
* Sephora 12-Hour Contour Eyeliner Pencil - 5th Avenue (discontinued)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 30, 2018)

*October

*$0!
*
Total in 2018: $411.64/$1,000.00 (average $41.16)

Last year I spent $943.13 (average $85.74)

*I think in January I'll be purchasing a few new things but I should be good until the end of the year!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 1, 2018)

*October Check-In
Boo! Happy Halloweeeeeen! Because the weather was nice, we had a zillion trick o’ treaters!
*





*Purchases:
Sephora 
*•    *Bite Lip Pencil – 040 Rich Toffee* (Weekly Wow!)
•    *Huda Beauty Obsessions Eyeshadow Palettes – Emerald, Topaz & Amethyst.* Yup. I broke my no buy on pre-made palettes.  

•    *Becca Be A Light Face Palette* – 50% off. The bonus here was I was able to redeem points for the $100 Rouge certificate. I will not re-Rouge this year. I am not  
     even close, so I wanted the most bang for my points!

*Ulta   
*•*    Tarte Shape Tape - 50% sale* - Perfect timing! Tarte added shade extensions since the last time I purchased. I got the new Medium Tan Sand and 
      replenished Tan Sand.

•    *Real Techniques Blend & Blur Brushes -40% off* - Cheek and Contour – I had to make the threshold for free shipping. I got these based on a review by  
      Isabella (musingsofamuse). Just a plug here, I really like her blog. 

*Marc Jacobs – 25% coupon + Ebates
•    Gilty O!Mega Glaze All-Over Foil Luminizer

•    See-quins Glam Glitter Eyeshadow in Copperazzi

*Unfortunately, both Ulta and Sephora offered up 20% off before the end of Oct. I went ahead and purchased some extra things. 

*Sephora VIBR 20% – Part 1 – 
*•    *Laneige Kiss & Makeup kit* ~ I love this stuff. I depotted what was left in my current jar (lasted almost a year) to put in my purse. The kit came with one full 
     size jar and 3 minis. 

•    *Bite Lip Pencil  - 046 - Deep Red Brown*– The pencils are still in the sale section for $9

*Ulta 20% *~ I made Platinum again. The rewards at Ulta are pretty darn good!
•*    DevaCurl - Low-Poo, One Conditioner and the Set It Free Setting Spray.* Without a doubt, my fine curly hair loves these products.

•   * Juvia’s Place Warrior Eyeshadow Palette* ~ Having already broken my no-buy on e/s palettes, I have really wanted to try this brand!  I am stunned at the size of
     the pans and the quality. This will go into heavy rotation.

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:
Gave Away:* 
A Sephora bag filled with a good assortment of makeup samples & minis = Happy student worker…lol!
An Ulta bag with numerous curly hair products = Happy curly hair student worker
I am getting really good at letting things go!

*Disposed of: UD 24/7 Eyeliner *– Dried out 

*Mascara Disposal Round-up: *Deluxe sample tubes from stila, Smashbox, Lancome. Cover Girl. I currently only have a Lancome and Marc Jacobs mascara in use. 

*Will Dispose Of/ Give Away: Nothing right now.

Used Up: 3 oz. DevaCurl One Condition and 3 oz. DevaCurl No Poo 

**Currently Avoiding:
**Any loose pigments and glitters!* I am seeing numerous new releases (ABH, MAC, Fenty…). I have learned the hard way, I don’t reach for those products. Ultimately, I would be wasting my money. I am also ignoring *all Advent calendars. 

**Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:
EL DW samples (Henna & Honey Bronze)* The best matches yet! I will use up my samples and then wait on a sale to purchase full size. I am leaning towards the Honey Bronze.

*MJ Gilty Luminizer *highlighter ~ Soooo pretty. 

*MJ See-quins Glam Glitter Eyeshadow ~ Copperazzi *~  It is so pretty! I dab it on carefully with my finger and find it sets and stays. It works on its own or over shadow. Maybe a teeny bit of fall out, but that is after many hours of wear. 

*On My Radar ~ November:
*I am torn about the second VIBR sale. I have that $100 Rouge certificate and of course free is better than 20% off any day. I may use my certificate first and then if I am still jonesing, I may indulge one more time with the 20% off. Comparing this year to last year, I am a bit shocked. During October & November last year, I counted 7 purchases made during the F&F & the BI Events. This year, no F&F code and thus far, I have made only one purchase. I am not even close to what I spent last year! Winning!

*My current  List:
**Givenchy 307 Grenat Initie* in LE rose gold packaging or the *Rouge Interdit Midnight Red* (stamped with stars and a metallic red). I usually splurge on one red lippie for the holidays. However, I would skip these in a heartbeat if the crystal encrusted Rouge G case is a real thing! I saw one sneak peek of it a few weeks ago. I would get the case only, as I have plenty of Rouge G lippies I can alternate. 




*MUFE Smoothing Primer* ~ I recently revisited this formula. I am just about out of my mini tube. It works better with my ELDW foundation than the NARS Pore & Shine I have been using. I will replenish it.

*MJ See-quins Glam Glitter Eyeshadow* in Gleam Girl. 

*UD Naked Cherry palette vs. Huda Nude Palette *~ I already broke my no-buy for the Huda mini palettes and do not regret it. Both would be unique to my stash. However, at the end of the month, Ulta did a double whammy on the UD Naked Cherry (20% off + 500 bonus points, banking me $17.50). So that answered the question of which one I would get. I don’t see doubling up at this point.

*Fitness Stuffs:
Down 11#s! *~ Set a new goal to maintain and keep on going! Hubs and I are starting to talk about taking a beach vacation in January. I may actually feel good about walking around in a swimsuit  

Hubs, kittehs, puppy and fishes are all doing very well. Only 3 weeks until Thanksgiving and only 5 weeks left in the fall semester! Wow! It seems like it goes by faster every year. 

*Happy early weekend! Just one more day to go for me *


----------



## lenchen (Nov 1, 2018)

*October 2018*

*Beauty/makeup  Purchases: *Oh boy! I  went over budget with my allotted spending this year.Next year I'm definitely going to create a separate budget for my  hair care items. I purchased 2 path McGrath palettes the bronze ambition and the holiday opulence bronze temptation  very beautiful, pigmented, great quality, and worth the 10% off both palettes. I purchased 2 Nest perfumes, in black tulip, and Cocoa woods. Cocoa Woods reminds me of my much loved and discontinued Jo Malone fragrance in Blue Aguava and cacao. I picked up a back up of my Clarisonic MIA 2,I made the right decision since the reviews aren't great at all! I purchased the ND cranberry palette was NOT impressed so I returned it, the cranberry palette paled in comparison to The Path Mcgrath palettes I purchased much better quality!! for the price! last but not least, OFRA highlighter in blind the haters, I got 10 bucks off so I picked it up.

*Clothing and accessories*- t-shirts to wear under my sweaters at 40% off.

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up)this month  = $415.00-total spent for the year 1715.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *

*Gave away:* My contour palette from make-up geek, I no longer counter so It didn't make sense keeping it,
 and 4 eyeshadows  from my custom made cool tone palette, I was gifted a belated birthday gift of Sydney grace eyeshadows so my Sydney grace shadows will replace the ones I'm giving away. I'm impressed by the mattes quality.

*Disposed of: *
nothing

*Used Up:* MAC Lipsticks in high tea, freckle tone, and an old MAC lusture lipstick in  laugh-a-lot I planned to use my back to MAC to re-purchase both high tea and freckle tone, but I just found out that both shades have been discontinued. I loved laugh-a-lot, and would re-purchase but it's an LE item, TF indian rose is dupe, but I'm not comfortable spending $55 bucks on a lipstick!! I'll have to visit Mac and find some replacement shades. Clinique melt away balm,Shulwasoo cleanser.

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.
*On The Horizon: *
I'm waiting on the Sephora VIB sale to pick up the Laniege face mask, sheshido cotton pads, sephora brand face wipes, Beautylish 20 dollar gift card event, I purchased a few brushes to include backups of my favorites, and a blue squirrel hair brush that has been on my brush list for a long time. I also plan on picking up new brush releases from Sonia G and Wayne Goss. 

*Favorites of the month:
*Sonia G cheek brush, MAC 249 brush, Tom Ford cream shadow in spice.MUFE foundation water blend y505, Viseart warm mattes palette, cover fx setting spray the matte version, smashbox primer in oil free version. Sonia G pencil two, Worker two, and builder two, WG #19  eye brush, MAC 221 brush.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 4, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette -- Cool Brown (through brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
* MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety
* MAC Mattene - Personal Pick (dabbed over the top)


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 5, 2018)

lenchen said:


> *Beauty/makeup  Purchases: *Oh boy! I  went over budget with my allotted spending this year.Next year I'm definitely going to create a separate budget for my  hair care items. I purchased 2 path McGrath palettes the bronze ambition and the holiday opulence bronze temptation  very beautiful, pigmented, great quality, and worth the 10% off both palettes. I purchased 2 Nest perfumes, in black tulip, and Cocoa woods. Cocoa Woods reminds me of my much loved and discontinued Jo Malone fragrance in Blue Aguava and cacao. I picked up a back up of my Clarisonic MIA 2,I made the right decision since the reviews aren't great at all! I purchased the ND cranberry palette was NOT impressed so I returned it, the cranberry palette paled in comparison to The Path Mcgrath palettes I purchased much better quality!! for the price! last but not least, OFRA highlighter in blind the haters, I got 10 bucks off so I picked it up.
> 
> *Clothing and accessories*- t-shirts to wear under my sweaters at 40% off.
> 
> ...


Love cocoa wood only purchased the rollerbal version because i’m hoping santa will buy me a bottle for my birthday or Xmas will see. 
 I’ve decided to go on a no buy year i really need to stop buying some CRAP lol!!! 
I looked at my collection and the only thing i will need to repurchased in 2018- 2019 will be foundations (i have 5 bottles of foundation 2 physicians formula the lightest shade is almost done and the darkest shade is for summer time, 1 Too Faced peach matte almost done and the only one matching me right now, 1 l’oreal infaillable too dark but i have some drops so i will try to used it anyway and 1 Guerlain lingerie de peau  that match me but it is so sheer it’s nice to used for work but prefer a more opaque foundation for events and going out) 
Also will need repurchased are some liquid eyeliner all my Lancome eyeliner are on their last leg and maybe some concealer. 
I think my no buy should start in December wish me luck lol


----------



## lenchen (Nov 8, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Love cocoa wood only purchased the rollerbal version because i’m hoping santa will buy me a bottle for my birthday or Xmas will see.
> I’ve decided to go on a no buy year i really need to stop buying some CRAP lol!!!
> I looked at my collection and the only thing i will need to repurchased in 2018- 2019 will be foundations (i have 5 bottles of foundation 2 physicians formula the lightest shade is almost done and the darkest shade is for summer time, 1 Too Faced peach matte almost done and the only one matching me right now, 1 l’oreal infaillable too dark but i have some drops so i will try to used it anyway and 1 Guerlain lingerie de peau  that match me but it is so sheer it’s nice to used for work but prefer a more opaque foundation for events and going out)
> Also will need repurchased are some liquid eyeliner all my Lancome eyeliner are on their last leg and maybe some concealer.
> I think my no buy should start in December wish me luck lol



I hear you on the no buy! next year, I will be purchasing skincare / fragrances, and beauty tools.  I will only re-plenish items I run out of such as foundation, mascara, setting spray, primer, and lip gloss.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 11, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (around the crevices of my nose)
* MUFE Step 1 - Smoothing Primer (across my nose where I'm most porous)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown (through brows)
--- Grey (crease)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (transition)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (lid)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle (outer corner)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2018)

FOTD...

* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (just where I needed some coverage; I didn't want to do a full face of foundation today)
* Bobbi Brown Corrector - Extra Light Bisque
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* MAC Prep and Prime 24 Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown (brows)
--- Grey (crease)
--- Cool Grey (lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Bite Beauty Amuse Bouche Lipstick - Chai


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 26, 2018)

Yesterday's face...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
* mix of the above eyeshadows
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Twilight (also used wet with some Fix+)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 27, 2018)

I went to update my 2018 Makeup Purchases doc because November is bound to be another no purchase month for me, and I noticed that this year to date, I have seven months where I've not purchased any makeup (or related). I don't think that's happened in a very. long. time.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 28, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> I went to update my 2018 Makeup Purchases doc because November is bound to be another no purchase month for me, and I noticed that this year to date, I have seven months where I've not purchased any makeup (or related). I don't think that's happened in a very. long. time.



Way to go!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 4, 2018)

Sunday's face, which I wish I took a photo of because I really liked it overall!

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying Primer and Smoothing Primer (used across the nose)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Cool Brown (brows)
--- Grey (transition/crease colour)
--- Cool Grey (outer half of lid + into crease + part-way across lower lashline)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Moondust (inner half of lid)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## lenchen (Dec 5, 2018)

*November 2018*

*Beauty/makeup Purchases:  PatMcgrath*​, wow I'm very impressed with the quality of patmcgrath eyeshadows, and lipsticks I'm blown away really. I was able to go to the Bougie mall near me, that has a huge Sephora in it. I swatched the Holiday metamorphosis palette, I purchased on the spot, same with the Natasha denona gold palette. I missed out on the Lisa Eldridge release (I intended on getting velvet jazz, and velvet ribbon, but it wasn't meant to be, so I got the dupes from path McGrath  Elson-dupe for velvet ribbon, and geneuive dupe for velvet Jazz.  I purchased the Foreo UFO, I must say I absolutely love it! not necessarily a need, but nice to have, (I would only purchase if you get a nice discount).  I purchased the Lamer Powder brush, (it's nice) glad I got it with the discount else I wouldn't have purchased,(not worth 84 bucks) I got the masks to go with the foreo, Perricone MD refreshing shower mask, and last but not least Sonia G PPRO eye brush set.  

*Clothing and accessories*- 2 sleeveless lace tops at 50% off plus my $20 gift card $40.00 total

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up)this month = $500.00-total spent for the year 2215.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:*

*Gave away:* nothing this month

*Disposed of: *nothing this month


*Used Up:* ELF Lip scrub, Sephora make-up remover wipe in coconut, Shulwasoo cleansing oil (will not repurchase), MUFE Waterblend foundation(will repurchase next year) in the meantime I'm using my Chanel vitalumerie aqua

*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.

*On The Horizon: *
Samuel Jordan oil with retinol, another Vintner's daughter oil (I'm using 80 bucks worth of gift cards beautylish event to purchase) Yuli perfecto skin PM, Sisley masks, and Differin gel.

*Favorites of the month:
*Sonia G cheek brush, Sonia G foundation brush, Sonia G eye brushes the original release(currently using the PRO brushes the for a couple of days, I love them!, Chikuhodo T-1 brush, Tom ford Bronzer brush, hakuhodo b104 powder brush, Pat McGrath holiday bronze temptation palette, Viseart warm, and neutral mattes palette, and Natasha denona gold palette. Cover fx magnifying setting spray, NARS blush in love joy, and MAC lipstick in heroine.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 5, 2018)

*November Check-In*


And away we go…into the thick of the holiday season! Thanksgiving was so very nice. As always, I am so very thankful for so many things…even when they can be challenging and difficult.

*Purchases:*
*Ulta* ~ I was given a total of (3) 20% coupons and used a total of 2. By the by…another 20% prestige coupon arrived on Dec 1st, good until Dec 24th. 
•    *Juvia’s Place Nubian Palette* – This brand was a happy surprise!  Thank you @VAL4M  ~ I am enjoying both the Warrior & Nubian! In fact, if I had paid attention to this brand sooner, I probably would have skipped the UD Naked Heat and a few other palettes. However, Nubian and Heat complement and work well with each other.
•    Ulta had a great deal on the *UD Naked Cherry* (20% off + 500 bonus points). It was like, “Hey…have this palette for more than 50% off!” So, I had the palette…lol!

*Sephora* ~ I am so proud of myself! I made one purchase and one purchase only during the VIBR sale dates (I mentioned that purchase last month.) So after the sale, I went ahead and redeemed my Rouge reward for the exact amount = Free stuff! 
•   * Huda Beauty Nude Palette *– This was going to be a skip, but the more I looked at it, I thought it could work well with the UD Cherry. 
•    *UD Naked Cherry Lipstick – Devilish *
•    *MUFE Smoothing Primer – 15ml tube*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:*
*Gave Away: Clothing and boots* = Happy student worker. She is kind of my style match.

*Makeup:* KVD Light & Shade Eye Shadow Palette – I never reach for it anymore and it had 8 untouched shades. New Marc Jacobs mini gel liner. UD Naked Cherry eye shadow brush – I will never use it.

*Disposed of: *
Mascara Disposal Round-up: None this month

The remnants of the *Ordinary 7% Glycolic Toner and 10% Lactic Acid *– I ended up getting rid of two new bottles of each. They just did not work for me. I think it was messing with the texture of my skin. Sometimes more and stronger do not translate to better! I have cut back to using just the Herbivore Blue Tansy in combination with the Ordinary 30% AHA/BHA (the "blood") mask two times a week.
*
Used Up: *
*Rusk W8less + Hair Spray* - a long time favorite. I will replenish at some point.
*CeraVe Skin Renewing Serum* – It is out of rotation for now. 

*Will Dispose Of/ Give Away: *
Some lower end makeup brushes (Crown, Real Techniques). I am really zeroing in on tools I really love. Knowing I was going to add the newly released Sonia G Pro Eye set, I went through and weeded out about 10 brushes.
*
Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:*
My* OG MAC Pencil Brush* ~ I don’t think they even make this brush anymore. Such a good tool! [Update: This is quickly going to be supplanted by the Sonia G Pro Pencil! Still a good tool.]

*Juvia’s Place Nubian and Warrior E/S palettes *

*On My Radar ~ 
Wow! Here we are with the end of year in sight! *

*Black Friday/Cyber Monday-Week/Holiday Madness ~ *
Well, this has passed and some money has been spent. I choose to count it towards December and will post about it at the end of the month. I wonder if in future, I need to break out a separate category for these sales? 

*General thoughts ~ *
I know I went over my allotted budget for the year, BUT I also know I have spent far less than last year. I am counting this as a win! Once I do my end of year breakdown, I can put together my 2019 plan. I can see doing what @lenchen mentioned in last month's post, breaking out both my skin and hair care into separate budgets. 

And like both @lenchen and @VAL4M, my beauty lust/must list is very very short now! Meaning the focus shifts to replenishing essentials for skin and hair care and beauty basics like: primer, foundation, setting spray, mascara, etc. 

*Fitness Stuffs ~*
Well, it is official! We are heading to Punta Cana the first full week of January. My goal is to keep on shaking & moving my tush, training with hubby and keep things tight food-wise. I already feel great, so I am motivated. I have two pretty bikinis I bought this summer that I never got to wear. Summer is hubs’ work season. He works outdoors the entire time and the last thing he wants to do is go to the beach. So I (we) really look forward to a beach vacation. The best part...walking on the beach! 
*
Holidays ~ *
I love this time of year! I just got the tree up last night...it takes me a few days to get it decorated. I like to take my time unwrapping and placing each ornament. Of course a glass of wine makes it all the more enjoyabe  @elegant-one shared some beautiful crafts she created. An amazing advent calendar! Totally inspiring! I am nowhere near that crafty, but I do love to make candy and bake...So I have gathered a few new recipes and plan to make some yummy goodies to share. 

Also, getting more into the spirit of things, this Saturday my Zumba group has “Zumba Around the Christmas Tree.” It is a 2 hour event/class that is a fundraiser and gift drive for children in need at a close by elementary school. We are all supposed to dress up in holiday gear! I found a silly green & white striped skirt with matching tights. I’m topping it with hat & scarf with flashing mini LED lights and lots of bells. Going all out! Fun fun fun! 

*I hope all of you are finding fun and happiness this season as well! x0x0x*


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 10, 2018)

Yesterday's face...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown (brows)
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease + face contour)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Friend Zone (outer lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Cruella
* NYX Slim Lip Pencil - Deep Red
* Kevyn Aucoin SSE - SX01 (to clean up the liplines a bit)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 16, 2018)

FOTD...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers (across porous areas)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (around crevices of the nose)
* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Brown + Cool Grey (brows; the first colour was used from arch to tail; the second for the front of the brows)
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat (lid)
* MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey (I used a brush, took most of the product off on the back of my hand, and applied along the lashlines)
* Sephora Contour Waterproof Eye Pencil - 5th Avenue (smudged along the lashlines)
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 23, 2018)

FOTD, with some inspiration from Lisa Eldridge's most recent tutorial...

* wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain
* NARS RCC - Chantilly
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette
--- Grey (wash over lid and up slightly above the crease + as contour)
--- Cool Brown (lashlines + back half of brows)
--- Cool Grey (front of brows)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe
* Clinique High Impact Mascara
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (to blend out/soften the contour a bit)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2018)

On Thursday I made my last makeup purchases of 2018: a couple of Covergirl mascaras. Mascara was a need, I'm okay with having two mascaras in rotation. They were also BOGO 1/2 off at Rite Aid.

And for my last FOTD of 2018...

* MUFE Step 1 - mix of Mattifying and Smoothing Primers (porous areas)
* MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer (crevices of my nose)
* mix of wet'n'wild Photofocus Foundation - Porcelain + Becca SSP Liquid - Pearl
* NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
* Cinema Secrets Ultralucent Setting Powder - Colorless (in places where I didn't want a lot of glow)
* Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
* Inglot AMC Brow Liner Gel - 18
* surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
* MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
* MAC Eyeshadow - Copperplate (lid up to above the crease; I am sad to say this will be tossed soon, it's just not performing as well as I remember anymore. I suspect a similar colour will be purchased in 2019.)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar (to blend out any harsh lines above crease)
* Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale (lid)
* MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (lashlines)
* Covergirl Lash Blash Flourish Mascara (I think if you're into defined lashes above everything else, you may like this one)
* MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
* NARS Blush - Sex Appeal
* Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
* MAC Lipstick - Blankety (to lighten the above)

2019 Low-Buy Thread will be going up a little bit later is up now!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 31, 2018)

*December 2018

Beauty/makeup Purchases: PatMcgrath*​ platinum bronze palette,Natasha Denona mini Lila palette, I purchased  4 chanel perfume gift sets for some of the women in my family, and for the first time ever, I made VIB rouge!

*Clothing and accessories-2 sweater skirts, a poncho,2 pairs booties, 2 pairs of courts*

*Total spent for (Beauty/make-up)this month = $550.00-total spent for the year 2765.00/1400.00*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP: *
*Gave away:* the following went to fellow beauty enthusiasts: Brushes-2 MAC 272 a white angled eye shadow brush, Second marc Jacobs the bronzer brush, (this got scratchier with use) It cosmetics #3  brush, 2 sigma concealer brushes, and a chikuhoudo MK1 brush. I received a PAT McGrath palette Subversive palette for Christmas, while the palette is beautiful, I agree with the youtube thefancyface, the shimmery glittery palettes just isn't for me, the mini palettes are more up my speed. I did like the mothership decadence palette buttery shimmery shades not glittery/sparkly,(I missed out) I have the metamorphosis palette for comfort 
*Disposed of: *
*Used Up:* quelques fleurs solid perfume, wishtrend 21.5 vitamin c, shulwhalsoo facial cleanser, NARS Catus flower cream blush
*Will Dispose Of: *nothing.

*On The Horizon: *
Sonia G brush pro face brush set,  3 Wayne goss eye/face brushes that beautylish is bringing back from his old discontinued set that I missed out on.Skin care, mascara, primer, eye primer, foundation, and lip balm replacements only.

*Favorites of the month:
*Sonia G PRO eye brush set, 4 Path MCGrath palettes, Natasha Denona gold palette, Chanel vita lumier aqua.

*2018 Makeup favourites:

Foundations:
*MUFE Face and body
CHANEL Vita lumiere Aqua
MUFE Stick foundation

*Powder
*Cover FX

*Eyeshadows
*PathMCgrath mini palettes
Custom single eyeshadow palette
Tom Ford cream color for eyes spice

*Eyeliners
*Marc Jacobs highliner

*Highlighters*

MakeupGeek Ablaze
Makeupgeek Firework
Makeupgeek Ignite

*Blush
*NARS Cactus flower
NARS Rotonde
NARS Liberte
NARS Love joy

*Lip Products
*MAC High TeaMAC Freckle tone
MAC laugh a lot
MAC Heroine

This year I went  over  my budget partly because I combined haircare, makeup and skincare, I should have created separate budgets. I did spend less in makeup this year than in 2017.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 1, 2019)

My July-December update, which was also mostly uneventful.

*No Buy*
Pre-made eyeshadow palettes -- None purchased!

Pigments -- None purchased!

Eyeshadow primer -- None purchased!

Face primers -- None purchased!

Mascara -- Purchased two Covergirl mascaras just before year's end.

*Proceed with Caution*
Brow products -- Nothing purchased, though I still had eyes on some brow pens.

Single eyeshadows -- None purchased, though I still have eyes on multiple ones.

Eyeliner pencils -- Repurchased Sephora 5th Avenue at a deepish discount during my birth month.

Bronzers -- Did not buy a new bronzer but used my Body Shop one a little bit more.

Lipsticks -- Nothing purchased, but I did get the Bite birthday set Sephora offered when my birthday came around, and I've been enjoying the lip colours from that.

Setting powders -- Backburned.

Contour -- Backburned.

Lipliners -- None purchased.

Lipglosses -- None purchased.

Concealers -- None purchased.

*Points of Focus*
Foundation -- Nothing was purchased, but I did end up tossing my MUFE foundation. I think this is something I'll be focusing on during 2019. 

Blushes -- Nothing purchased.

Brushes -- Nothing purchased.

Highlighters -- Finally bought the liquid version of Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Pearl, and it's something that I use often. Totally worth the loooooooong wait for me. (Seriously, I think I've had this wishlisted in some form since the early 2010s, mainly since I first saw Lisa Eldridge use/talk about it in one of her earliest videos.)


----------



## jennyap (Jan 2, 2019)

I finished out the year with a couple of indulgent purchases, taking advantage of the Pat McGrath sale (which effectively covered the shipping & taxes for me). I picked up the platinum bronze palette (snap [MENTION=57180]lenchen[/MENTION]!) and Luxetrance lipstick in Pink Ultraness. I've played a little with the palette so far. 

Overall this was a very low-buy year for me. 
Total purchases: 
7 lipsticks
1 single eyeshadow
1 palette 

That said, it was also a very minimal makeup wearing year too, the number of days when I went bare-faced but for lippy was really high, and even my 'with makeup' days were pretty low-key. I was pretty boring with my lipsticks too, stuck to a handful of neutral-ish favourites for the most part (to the extent that I actually finished a couple!) 

For 2019 I hope to start playing with my stash more, and reignite the sense of fun to get more use out of all the lovely things I have. I wonder if I can go completely no-buy for a year while I do that?


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 2, 2019)

Like I said this year was a real bust
I calculate early December the money I spend in 2018 and my total  spend came close to 4000$ in makeup/skin care this year WTF????
I went hard with the eyeshadow palette and single eyeshadows (mostly indie brand so that make me feel better right??) 
The only positive for this year is that my Credit card is down, I didn't need to go to much in my saving for xmas purchased. 
Also a positive I used up a LOT of makeup I finished 4 lipsticks! I did a pan that palette project and finished most of it. I finished powders, cream products and so on. 
Happy new year every one!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello everyone! Happy New Year!

I just went back through this thread to reminisce on my posts and...I never really posted.  I guess I really kept it to my bullet journal for the most part.  So, even though I haven't kept y'all updated on how things are going, I still wanted to participate in an end of year recap!

*2017 Recap:*

I did a lot of life things in 2017. I got married. I went to multiple friends weddings. I went on a few small trips. I went on my honeymoon. 

In regards to makeup, I spent a lot of time during the first half of the year trying to figure out what I wanted my wedding makeup to look like and then finding suitable products. I did my makeup and hair myself because we got married in a different city than where we live, and I had no opportunity to have a trial with anyone. This lead to some spending that I would say is out of the norm for me since I wanted "special" products, and I also was trying different things to discover what would work best for me.

My honeymoon was in August, and my husband and I had saved up quite a bit so that we would be able to do as many fun things as possible without feeling guilt or like we needed to hold back. We had an amazing time! 

After the honeymoon is the period of 2017 when I really started to evaluate my relationship with shopping. I did a lot of self reflection and found that I do think I had some kind of shopping problem.  I say this because I've never really stuck to any sort of budget that I have laid out for myself.  I've never gone so far as to be in debt because of it or cause any real and serious issues, but I do realize that it could become an issue.  I think the shopping problem used to be much worse. I do think that in 2017 I improved and I know that in 2018 I improved even more.  But, I still decided to do a replacement only no buy in 2019.  

Along those lines, I also feel like my idea of what is "normal" or "okay" to pay for cosmetics has become way too inflated. I've spent enough time shopping at Sephora/Nordstrom/Neiman's that I no longer have sticker shock over things that I probably SHOULD still have sticker shock over.  I'm not saying that luxury products aren't ever worth it to me or that I don't enjoy indulging. But, for me personally and where I'm at in life, I shouldn't look at luxury makeup and not pause and want to know why it's that price, what makes it special, etc. I would like to reset my mind back to how it was before I became desensitized to certain prices.  

I also decided in 2018 that I needed to stop flitting all over the place when it came to skincare. I feel like watching YouTube and browsing Instagram has normalized a 10 step or greater skincare routine.  And often the morning and evening routines are comprised of entirely different products, and sometimes they even change day to day.  In late November I severely cut back on skincare and I also chose one skincare brand to primarily purchase from.  It was kind of exhausting to try to mix and match various brands, figure out if ingredients would clash, try to determine if the products could be used together or if I was duplicating steps, etc etc. I am way happier with my skincare now, and I feel like it's been more effective.

I also went on a no buy right after Black Friday for 1 month. I took one day off the no buy and bought 3 things - a new eye cream (I ran out of mine shortly after my no buy started) and 2 of the Tarte Chrome Paint eyeshadows (they had been on my wishlist for months, and I decided to go ahead and get them before my year long no buy started).  I debated purchasing the Natasha Denona Gold palette, but I came to my senses and didn't buy it.

And with that, I am transitioning to the 2019 thread to post my specific replacement only no buy rules.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 3, 2019)

*Final Check In for 2018*

*December Check-In
*
*Purchases:* 

*Artist Couture *– Spent $15 and promptly gave away the highlight powders. See below.

*Beautylish – Sonia G Pro Eye Set* -  They are fantastic! They fit in and work nicely with the Chikuhodo T series and Wayne Goss brushes I already have. 

*Kate Somerville* – 30% off + 20% Ebates – *Cleansers, Eradikate Treatment Set and +C Retinol Serum *– The sale gave me the opportunity to try out some new skincare!

*MAC* – 25% off – *Shiny Pretty Things Face Compact - Md. Deep and Straight Fire Lipstick*

*Pat McGrath* – 25% off - *Lipsticks - LuxeTrance (Apricult *– discounted shade) & *Blitztrance (Electra)* – This was my Christmas splurge and for my upcoming vacation. 

*Sephora *– *Marc Jacobs See-Quins* in *Gleam Girl*, *Hourglass Scattered Light* in *Blaze*, *Pat McG Labs Lust Lip Gloss in Blitz Gold* (finally back in stock at the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] hour of the $25 off sale!). I also used what was left of a g/c so the total was $16.42.

*Ulta *– 20% prestige coupons - *Juvia’s Place Saharan II Cheek Palette*, *Ofra Toasted Cashmere Palette* (further marked down); *Benefit Bomba$$ Brow Set* – While I am not into influencers, I am into rose gold packaging  I also planned and needed to replace some of my brow products. This was a good deal!


*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used Up:

Gave Away: *
Well, I was bit by a few deep discount sales by Artist Couture and Stila...needless to say I ended up with some duds! So, I put together a nice little packet, with some brand new stuff for a student worker: Stila Bare w/ Flair Golden Topaz e/s duo, Jackie Aina La Peach & La Bronze highlighters (a total disappointment! No pigment, no staying power at all!), my freebie MAC dazzleshadow in Dazzle Style, 2 mini Stila liquid lipsticks…all new less a swatch. I also gave her several makeup brushes and a Smashbox Photo Strip highlighting palette.

I also gave away several pairs of boots and some clothing. I also dropped off another sizable donation to the Good Will. 

*Disposed of: *
*Mascara Disposal Round-up: L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Prime*r. 

*MUFE HD Lip Booster* – Old, ineffective
*MUFE Brow Gel *– Old; *MAC Brow Set* –Just about used up; *ABH Brow Gel* – Just about used up – I replaced all the old products with the new Benefit set.

I finally *dekrappified my super large, super OLD nail polish and lacquer collection*.  I don’t know what took me so long! My biggest concern was proper disposal. I boxed them up and marked the box. It is my hope the waste service will get the materials to the right facility. I am down to 10 good bottles that include color, glitters and top coats. 

*Used Up: 
Algenist Eye Balm; ELANR Serum; Herbivore Blue Tansy Mask; Ordinary Reservatol Serum*

*Will Dispose Of/ Give Away: 
Nothing as of yet. *

*Favorites of the Month  / In Heavy Rotation:
Sonia G Pro Eye Set 
Marc Jacobs See-Quins in Copperazzi
Juvia’s Place Nubian E/S Palette*

*See my 2018 Beauty Wrap-Up in the next post. And then I will post my 2019 plan in the 2019 thread  See you there!*


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 3, 2019)

*It's A Wrap!*

*2018 Beauty Wrap-Up

Successful Avoidance ~
*
*I did not drink any of the influencer Kool-Aid!* In fact, I added a couple more brands to my list that are bothersome and troubling. 

For a second year, I absolutely *kicked my drugstore habit!* I know some love their drugstore makeup but for me it is just like junk food candy…lots and lots to choose from at a cheap price point, that I end up regretting indulging in. *Avoidance now is easier than ever, because…
*
*I am Makeup-ed Out! ~

Officially! Seriously! I am cooked!* In 2018, there were ongoing, never-ending, repetitive, overlapping releases. And on the horizon, all these new, never heard of brands. It seems overwhelming and I am literally getting a headache just thinking about it. 

*I did NOT make Rouge at Sephora for 2019.* 

*I am still Platinum at Ulta.* I am absolutely getting more out of the Ulta rewards program.

*In total, I spent 40% less in 2018! That is success!  * 
My spendiest time landed in mid-November through Cyber Week (first week of December). Lots of coupons and sales on top of sales. The upside was being able to take advantage of sales on my daily skincare and hair care products. I think I need to plan and budget better for that time period.

*2018 Discoveries ~

Juvia’s Place* ~ I purchased the* Nubian and Warrior eye shadow palettes *(warm metallics and mattes) and have not put them down. I love the colors, the formulas, the pigmentation and the price point. 

*Marc Jacobs Beauty* ~ I already love MJ Velvet Noir mascara…I took a chance on the *new See-Quins pot eye shadows*. Sparkly, pigmented, metallic goodness! 

I also purchased and love the *O! Mega Glaze Luminizer in Gilty*. A fantastic warm peachy gold highlighter in over-sized, beautiful gold packaging. 

*Sonia G Pro Eye Set* ~ I held off on her first release, but the second I saw images of this set and then watched a great overview video of each brush, I was hooked. AND again, since I got these, I have not put them down. Love, love, love!

*DevaCurl* ~ I am a curly head! I finally took the dive into higher end products designed for curly hair. I can honestly say using their low-poo, conditioner and styling products in combination have done wonders for keeping my curls and refreshing them a few days later. 

*Successful Shopping the Stash ~

*I feel like I was very successful in getting into my drawers and rotating use of what I have. I was also very successful in disposing / letting go of things…whether they be given away or simply tossed in the can. The gamut included not only makeup, but skincare, hair care, shoes, clothing, accessories, etc. No mercy was shown!

*Speaking on “tidying up,” Marie Kondo* has hit the big time! There is a *new series on Netflix*. She is the sweetest, cutest lady!

*All in all, I think I had a much more mindful year.* I spent less. I was very selective in what I added. I did not impulse buy and waited for sales and coupons. I experienced far less FOMO and therefore did not miss out on much. I realize I have some very pretty makeup products. It is true, sometimes the only time we have for ourselves, is in the morning. I try to make the most of my beauty routine at that time. 

With that I am heading into 2019!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 4, 2019)

[MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] - I have heard such great thing about Juvia's Place! Their products look beautiful, I'm glad you're enjoying them.

I agree about makeup overload.  It feels like we are being inundated with new releases, usually by the same brands repeatedly throughout the year.  I don't even try to keep up with the new stuff at this point.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 4, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Hello everyone! Happy New Year!
> 
> I just went back through this thread to reminisce on my posts and...I never really posted.  I guess I really kept it to my bullet journal for the most part.  So, even though I haven't kept y'all updated on how things are going, I still wanted to participate in an end of year recap!
> 
> ...


Great post! Congratulations!! I bolded parts that really resonated with me, I took a look at my skincare spending habits overall in 2018. While the Korean 10 step skincare routine really worked for me and improved my skin, ( I had hyperpigmentation issues, dark spots) I went to my dermatologist last month, and based on her recommendations really simplified my routine, all of her recommendations were drugstore products, and I was given a prescription of trentonin (retin-a). my skin care regimen day and night is 3-4 steps including if I decide to pamper and do a face mask with the foreo, or a plain ole regular mask.

Fur4elise, I hear you on the influencer Kool-aid! I also added more problematic brands to the list, and I unsubscribed from the remaining larger influencers to the list.


----------

